# Show off your copper



## Rees

Show off your copper stuff!

I'll start it off


----------



## shado

I'll play :wave:


----------



## Rees

Nice I like it. I love copper stuff, wish I could have a hinderer Cu, let alone have 2.  Also love the mac Cu. :thumbsup:


----------



## whill44

I'm in




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6995038929/


----------



## Rees

I love the copper keep it coming!

l have to add more to here, should be here next week hopefully, I cant wait.


----------



## wwilson

Rees said:


> Show off your copper stuff!
> 
> I'll start it off



I was totally unaware of a copper Zippo! Not a smoker but enjoy the lighters (Americana)...will definitely be picking up a Maratac as well! Good stuff!


----------



## Rees

There gotta be more copper out there somewhere! Show 'em off! Lights, knifes, pens, and other cool copper items.


----------



## tobrien

awesome stuff, guys!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Hi Rees, 

Great thread, hope it grows. Can you provide some details on the copper ball? _  

Shado......
_
~ Chance
_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_2tap.....Now its off to search the homestead for some copper.
_


----------



## Rees

I got the copper sphere off from Ebay. It cost me $34 shipped to my house and its 99.9% native Michigan copper.




Its approx 50mm in diameter and about 1lb (will weigh with scale when I get one). It is coated so it wont tarnish, which im considering removing, but I guess for that could be less cleaning. It also came with the little stand, which is made of wood I think.

There was a few other diameters, but this was the biggest I could find. There were a few at 30mm and 40mm also. 

I saw and had to have it, and wife thinks i'm nuts, but its just so much copper.......


----------



## PCC

Does this count? It's 12 X 1.5" of C110 copper that eventually got cut up into smaller flashlight parts, primarily heatsinks.


----------



## Rees

PCC said:


> Does this count? It's 12 X 1.5" of C110 copper that eventually got cut up into smaller flashlight parts, primarily heatsinks.


sure, it would be cool to see some pics of parts.

I think it would be nice to get some bezels or other parts made from copper to use on lego type lights like surefire or solarforce lights.


----------



## Rees

Just got this in the mail. 





Little knife is supposed to be copper handle with shell inlay and damascus blade. Not so sure on the copper part though. Tested it with multimeter and it isnt sealed and with my neodymium magnets they didnt stick to it so maybe a alloy or something. It has a slight smell like copper but not sure yet. tarnish will tell more hopefully.

























Not too bad looking IMO. I was playing with my DMM and checking continuity on the blade and what ever its made of or is on it doesnt conduct between the black to the silver parts on the blade. My magnets stick very well to the blade though and the pattern doesnt continue onto the back of the knife. But I cant expect alot from a inexpensive knife.


----------



## PCC

Rees said:


> sure, it would be cool to see some pics of parts.
> 
> I think it would be nice to get some bezels or other parts made from copper to use on lego type lights like surefire or solarforce lights.


Almost everything I've made using copper has been internal heatsinks like the following:













Copper is difficult to work on the lathe. It dulls carbide tools quickly. I can make parts like bezels and such, but, I prefer to keep it hidden away inside the light.


----------



## fyrstormer

Copper dulls carbide? How? It's such a soft metal.


----------



## kaichu dento

Rees said:


> Little knife is supposed to be copper handle with shell inlay and damascus blade. Not so sure on the copper part though. Tested it with multimeter and it isnt sealed and with my neodymium magnets they didnt stick to it so maybe a alloy or something. It has a slight smell like copper but not sure yet. tarnish will tell more hopefully.


In the pictures it looks like copper with some zinc added = brass. Nice looking knife!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Rees said:


> I got the copper sphere off from Ebay. It cost me $34 shipped to my house and its 99.9% native Michigan copper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its approx 50mm in diameter and about 1lb (will weigh with scale when I get one). It is coated so it wont tarnish, which im considering removing, but I guess for that could be less cleaning. It also came with the little stand, which is made of wood I think.
> 
> There was a few other diameters, but this was the biggest I could find. There were a few at 30mm and 40mm also.
> 
> I saw and had to have it, and wife thinks i'm nuts, but its just so much copper.......




_OK, it's decorative. I was wondering what it was for. $34 isn't expensive for that much cool. A Google search for copper sphere produced 9,970,000 hits. Who knew!? 

~ Chance 


Copper is listed at a three on the Mohs scale. A penny is listed around 3.2 to 3.5_



See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images - Norm


----------



## Rees

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK, it's decorative. I was wondering what it was for. $34 isn't expensive for that much cool. A Google search for copper sphere produced 9,970,000 hits. Who knew!?
> 
> ~ Chance


I got it just for a large specimen of copper, and I liked it.


----------



## PCC

fyrstormer said:


> Copper dulls carbide? How? It's such a soft metal.


Let me rephrase that. Copper requires razor sharp tooling and plenty of lubricating oil. If your tooling is a bit dull then the copper does not cut nicely. I have to rotate my cutting inserts constantly when working on copper, sometimes two or three times for one part while I can use one insert for many times the aluminum parts.


----------



## Rees

PCC said:


> I can make parts like bezels and such, but, I prefer to keep it hidden away inside the light.


How much would it cost to have a bezel made for a solarforce?


----------



## PCC

About the same as someone making one out of titanium. To put things into perspective, to make a Z44 style bezel from plastic will take around two hours on my lathe. Brass is about three hours. Aluminum about 4 hours. Copper is about 8.


----------



## csshih

You've got to get a bigger lathe! 

Craig


----------



## PCC

csshih said:


> You've got to get a bigger lathe!
> 
> Craig


...and a bigger house to go with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rees

I know theres gotta be more cool copper stuff out there. Im suprised I haven't seen any copper embassy pens.


----------



## csshih

PCC said:


> ...and a bigger house to go with it! :thumbsup:



or a big shed in the back!
Though - I still don't know what your house looks like. I need to drop by sometime and take a peek at the lathe.

Craig


----------



## PCC

It's small enough that I can just put it in the trunk of my car, bring it over to your house, make some parts, then bring it back home again. No, I'm not about to do that!


----------



## griff

CPF member : foxtrot824 gave me the idea to build a desk lamp..Here is the thread where i got inspired:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...pper-reading-lamp-build.-Cree-ML-E&highlight=

Electronics aren't my thing so I just worked on the 'look' of the lamp. A friends two hundred ton break press put the 22 degree bend in the 7/8" X 1 3/8 thick copper bar stock


----------



## Rees

Thats pretty sweet looking Griff. Is it led?


----------



## griff

LED supply:
3-up indus star LED 



Cree® XLamp XP-G & XP-E LED(s) Reflowed on a LUXdrive™ MCPCB Star Board

it's hooked up to a Adjustable wall transformer 3,4.5,6,7.5,9,12 volt ,just slide the switch on the trans. It turns on low @ 4.5 volts and 12V is high. When its on 12 volts the copper gets up to to 88 degrees ....the heat sinking of the bar will override any excess heat


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_I'm not a woo-woo kink of guy, but there is just something...earthy...,for lack of a better word, about copper that makes me want to touch it.  

I think this Maratac belongs to kaichu dento._





_~ Chance_


----------



## Rees

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _I'm not a woo-woo kink of guy, but there is just something...earthy...,for lack of a better word, about copper that makes me want to touch it.  _
> _~ Chance_


I like the way the copper looks and feels also, kinda hard to describe. My wife doesn't seem to feel the same way about it and thinks im crazy for wanting the copper stuff. Shes doesn't like the smell you get on your hands when you touch it, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Rees

My newest arrival








still in package now. More pics to come!


----------



## Rees

heres some more









I'll get more shots later with my big camera


----------



## SCEMan

My latest acquisition


----------



## Rees

It seems hard not to like the copper stuff. I think my search for copper stuff has gotten alittle out of control.  But I did find that awesome pen with some searching in switzerland.


----------



## Rees

Found another cool copper object. In the mail.... can't wait.


----------



## Rees

More pics of growing copper collection






More pics of pen


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_New Desktop Background ~ Thank You. _oo:
_ 
~ Chance_


----------



## Rees

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _New Desktop Background ~ Thank You. _oo:
> _
> ~ Chance_


no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## Rees

Heres a cool copper object, its plated because solid copper wouldnt last long.









I cleaned it up alittle, it was still in the box labeled $.99 from woolworths. I thought it was a nifty copper object to show off.


----------



## fyrstormer

I only have one copper thing:


----------



## Rees

fyrstormer said:


>


is that a copper adapter?


----------



## fyrstormer

Yes, it's a copper E2C adaptor, posing next to a brass E2C and a titanium E2C, all made by TnC. I commissioned the Ti run, but someone else actually commissioned the brass/copper run, and I jumped on it. The brass adaptor has since been sold; the copper adaptor I darkened using brass blackener, then lightly scuffed with a Scotch-Brite pad, then put into use with my hottest drop-in.

EDIT: Actually, I lied, I also have some big copper heatsinks I now use as paperweights. Don't have any pictures of them though.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

fyrstormer said:


> EDIT: ......I also have some big copper heatsinks I now use as paperweights. Don't have any pictures of them though.



Time to bust-out the camera fyrstormer. Lets see em. 

~ Chance


----------



## fyrstormer

Here you go:











Two TnC C-series V3 heads are included for size reference, including the copper E2C adaptor shown in my previous photos.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Very cool! What was the previous application before becoming paperweights? _

~ Chance lovecpf


----------



## calipsoii

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Very cool! What was the previous application before becoming paperweights? _



CPU heatsinks, passive ones, judging by the lack of places to secure a fan.

I'm surprised you managed to pry those HDD magnets apart fyrstormer. Wrecked the tip of my finger real good letting two of them get a little too close...


----------



## Rees

I llike the two with the pins spread out, they look pretty sweet.


----------



## fyrstormer

calipsoii said:


> CPU heatsinks, passive ones, judging by the lack of places to secure a fan.
> 
> I'm surprised you managed to pry those HDD magnets apart fyrstormer. Wrecked the tip of my finger real good letting two of them get a little too close...


Not passive, but I removed the fan-mounting brackets.

Hard drives are easy to disassemble with a good selection of Torx bits. I still have the magnets stuck to nails in my apartment's outdoor storage closet. One of the hard drives has the metal plating stripped off the platters due to a catastrophic failure; I keep it as a reminder of why it is absolutely imperative to keep multiple copies of important data on physically separate hardware.


----------



## jake royston

shado said:


> I'll play :wave:



I really like how those hinderer investigator pens look in copper!
Are they a limited edition, or just out of stock?
I ordered a Copper Tri-EDC in Hi CRI from mac a few weeks ago, and would love to have one of those pens as well!


----------



## fyrstormer

Rees said:


>


I think I'm going to buy one of these. My ungirlfriend is a microbiologist and she could probably benefit from having an actively anti-microbial pen, since she currently uses Bics. Needless to say, I'll need to test one out first, to make sure it's worth buying her one.


----------



## Rees

fyrstormer said:


> I think I'm going to buy one of these. My ungirlfriend is a microbiologist and she could probably benefit from having an actively anti-microbial pen, since she currently uses Bics. Needless to say, I'll need to test one out first, to make sure it's worth buying her one.


Marc Solioz from Copperpen.ch is great. He shipped my pen on friday and it got it following thursday from switzerland. You just have to email him your request and he will hook you up.


----------



## dlmorgan999

This shiny bit of coppery goodness arrived today!


----------



## Rees

Very nice, like the look. :twothumbs


----------



## rockhong01

dlmorgan999 said:


> This shiny bit of coppery goodness arrived today!


Wow!
It's really a cool brass light!
May I ask where do you get the awesome light?
It impresses me!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

rockhong01 said:


> Wow!
> It's really a cool brass light!
> May I ask where do you get the awesome light?
> It impresses me!


 
Pretty sure it's copper. 

What color trits do you have in mind dlmorgan999? 

~ Chance


----------



## dlmorgan999

It is indeed a copper light. You can find a thread on it in the TnC Products subforum in the "Custom & Modified Lights" area.

I'm planning for Green, Yellow, Ice Blue, White (repeat) on the head and
Ice Blue, Ice Blue, Orange, Green, Green, Orange on the tail.

It looks good in Visio - we'll see how it look on the real thing. 

-- Dave


----------



## Rees

Heres a nice little piece of copper I got a week ago.


----------



## Rees

Any other sweet copper things out there to show off?


----------



## willydigger

Here's my contribution. Hand carved by yours truly. I do wood too. I have a detailed thread on the EDCforums if you're interested.

The models below are with 145 Copper (99.5%). I use a dremel and a lot, A LOT, of TLC. The face is mirror polished and the head is rough sanded. The first few images were requested extra rough, with gouges and severe scoring to help detail the eventual patina. The lower pics show the standard rough sanding. The top pics also include a lanyard hole for knives or lights or whatever.

















Here are some others. Brass, Bronze, Copper.















Brass, Copper.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi willydigger, very cool. Thanks for sharing. 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

I suppose this belongs here:-

"Dark Sucks" All copper light (18650 XM-L based with 3 iced blue tritiums in the tailcap)


----------



## fyrstormer

Thanks to you people, I now have orders placed for a CopperPen and a Copper Tri-EDC. And I've been such a good boy lately...:sigh:


----------



## willydigger

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi willydigger, very cool. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ~ Chance


Thanks for the compliment. For those interested there is a sales thread over on CPFMarketplace.


----------



## Rees

fyrstormer said:


> Thanks to you people, I now have orders placed for a CopperPen and a Copper Tri-EDC. And I've been such a good boy lately...:sigh:


its all good ..... as long as you post pics :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

fyrstormer said:


> Thanks to you people, I now have orders placed for a CopperPen and a Copper Tri-EDC. And I've been such a good boy lately...:sigh:


Looking forward to the pics! 


easilyled said:


> "Dark Sucks" All copper light (18650 XM-L based with 3 iced blue tritiums in the tailcap)



I like it!


----------



## fyrstormer

Heh. No doubt.

EDIT: Pen showed up yesterday. Very nice craftsmanship. Looks like the manufacturer is Caran d'Ache. I like the way the ballpoint plunger works -- no ratcheting sound like you get with other brands of pens, perfectly smooth. I had to lube the mechanism inside the plunger, though; a couple tiny drops of Finish Line Fluoro Oil did the trick quite nicely, and shouldn't damage any plastic parts inside.

I'll post some pics when my copper Tri-EDC shows up.


----------



## fyrstormer

Okay, I lied, I'll post some pics of the pen *now*, and then maybe *again* after the Tri-EDC shows up.






Have I mentioned I have _absolutely no patience_ for the normal weathering process of copper? :devil:


----------



## tobrien

fyrstormer said:


> Okay, I lied, I'll post some pics of the pen *now*, and then maybe *again* after the Tri-EDC shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned I have _absolutely no patience_ for the normal weathering process of copper? :devil:



those look _really_ good


----------



## fyrstormer

Thanks.  I need to get some pictures of it in sunlight, I can't seem to capture it's real appearance in photos. Maybe if I had MORE Hi-CRI Mules, with different tints, standing on tripods arranged around the target object...hmm...:thinking:

Anyway, the treatment was the same as on my Copper E2C Adaptor: thorough scrubbing, then soaking in brass blackener, then lightly scuffing with a green Scotch-Brite pad. For the pen I opted for crosshatched scuffing instead of circumferential scuffing, since the pen isn't round.


----------



## kaichu dento

All the stuff you've been refinishing looks so much better with the aging process you've put them through. Pen was too shiny before, looks great now.


----------



## dbleznak

]http://img.tapatalk.com/47e07550-bc5b-d27d.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/47e07550-bc30-525a.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/47e07550-bc8d-b80c.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## jake royston




----------



## dlmorgan999

Beautiful lights Jake! :thumbsup:


----------



## calipsoii

Been waiting 9 months for the copper investigator pen to show in-stock on the Hinderer website.

Guess what showed up today in the mail? :devil:


----------



## fyrstormer

I also got a new toy today.


----------



## fyrstormer

jake royston said:


>


That TC-R2 looks pristine. Is that your spare or haven't you used it at all?


----------



## jake royston

fyrstormer said:


> That TC-R2 looks pristine. Is that your spare or haven't you used it at all?



I used and carried it every day for about a month after I got it. I still carry it every now and then, but now I like to keep it I my pelican case where I know its safe. .
I just polished it today!!!


Where did you get that bezel for your TC-R2???


----------



## calipsoii

jake royston said:


> I used and carried it every day for about a month after I got it. I still carry it every now and then, but now I like to keep it I my pelican case where I know its safe. .
> I just polished it today!!!
> 
> 
> Where did you get that bezel for your TC-R2???



BugOutGear sells it as an RRT-0 blunt bezel in stainless steel.

What did you use to polish your TCR2? My car keys haven't been kind to the finish on mine and I wouldn't mind spiffying it up a bit.


----------



## fyrstormer

jake royston said:


> I used and carried it every day for about a month after I got it. I still carry it every now and then, but now I like to keep it I my pelican case where I know its safe. .


Bah. I've carried mine almost every day since January 2011; that way it's in my pocket, where I know it's safe. 



jake royston said:


> Where did you get that bezel for your TC-R2???


It's the "Mini Blunt Bezel" for the RRT-0. It needs some sanding around the cut edges to make it pocket-friendly, but it's a good add-on so I can tell when I've set the light down without shutting it off. 




calipsoii said:


> What did you use to polish your TCR2? My car keys haven't been kind to the finish on mine and I wouldn't mind spiffying it up a bit.


I use the red polish that comes with the Dremel polishing kit. I use a lighter to melt a bit of the polish, then I smear it on a heavy-duty paper towel, then I twist the paper towel around the light. It works like a charm and it preserves the circumferential machining lines on lights that weren't mirror-polished from the factory. (if I wanted to get rid of the machining lines, first I would sand along the length of the light, then sand in an orbital pattern, then polish circumferentially.)


----------



## fyrstormer

...and here's the Tri-EDC after antiquing:












The scuff marks will blend in with the antiquing after a few weeks, much like the pen and the E2C adaptor have already done.


----------



## fyrstormer

Well, this thread died.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:mecry: I know, I hate to see a good thread die.......

~ Chance


----------



## Rees

Im sure theres some more copper out there some where, just there arent alot of new copper products. I look around for new and interesting copper stuff, just haven't seen anything lately.


----------



## fyrstormer

Somewhere I have a small lump of native copper. I wonder if I can find it...


----------



## Rees

No one find anything new for me to buy? :thumbsup: Love the copper stuff. Just ordered 2 maratac Cu v2!


----------



## eg1977

Rees said:


> No one find anything new for me to buy? :thumbsup: Love the copper stuff. Just ordered 2 maratac Cu v2!



Thanks for the heads up, just ordered 2 copper Maratacs.


----------



## willydigger

I GOT ONE! I made a special mini Villain skull bead for it. Perfect match, awesome combo. The copper is beautiful.


----------



## willydigger

Here are a couple recent pics to revive a cool thread.

Copper Villain next to a mini Brass Villain.





Here are a couple shots of my new Spartan design. This is a mini in 101 copper.





A couple close ups.










Another size comparison. A Wenge Villain, mini Copper Spartan, and a Cocobolo Spartan.


----------



## Toohotruk

Great work! oo:


----------



## lightknot

Here's a kilo --




It just sits in the safe, so thanks for the thread.


----------



## willydigger

lightknot said:


> Here's a kilo --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just sits in the safe, so thanks for the thread.


WHOA! That is cool. Where did you get it and how much was it? Does it patina? I assume yes, but the pic is so pretty.


----------



## lightknot

Can't remember where I got it. I was in an ingot buying mood and bought a lot from* Jetco*; brass, copper, bronze and aluminum. This bar came wrapped in acid free paper and even came with cotton gloves for handling. It's still bright.


----------



## willydigger

lightknot said:


> Can't remember where I got it. I was in an ingot buying mood and bought a lot from* Jetco*; brass, copper, bronze and aluminum. This bar came wrapped in acid free paper and even came with cotton gloves for handling. It's still bright.


I dig it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Toohotruk

That is WAY cool!!! Dare I ask how much an ingot of copper would cost? 

Edit: Never mind, I checked...not as much as I expected! I may have to get a couple of ingots! :naughty:


----------



## bRIBEGuy

Some really nice copper stuff in this thread for sure. Does anyone use their copper stuff enough to allow it to become really weathered to the point of green? Would be cool to see.....though maybe too tragic?


----------



## mcbrat

I've got a couple of vintage copper Rayovacs, and thanks to this forum:
On the way to my house:
3 Cu Maratacs
LuminTop cu

also have another vintage Rayovac on the way...


----------



## mcbrat

pics finally...

old stuff


----------



## mcbrat

and new


----------



## 2euro

Interesting trend going with copper/bronze items. I'm also in a watch forum and the bronze/copper look is in. 

Love the copper Zippo lighters!


----------



## dlmorgan999

I was trying out some different polish on my TNC 26650 copper light (I know some people prefer the tarnished look, but I like _*shiny*_​), and I couldn't resist taking a picture. It needs a bit of finer detailing in the nooks 'n crannies, but it's still looking pretty good.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I was trying out some different polish on my TNC 26650 copper light (I know some people prefer the tarnished look, but I like _*shiny*_​), and I couldn't resist taking a picture. It needs a bit of finer detailing in the nooks 'n crannies, but it's still looking pretty good.



My preference is also for the appearance of fresh, shiny copper, like in your light above. Good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## shado

easilyled said:


> My preference is also for the appearance of fresh, shiny copper, like in your light above. Good job! :thumbsup:



+1 :twothumbs


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks guys!


----------



## anuragwap

Copper can be so much fun when combined with neo magnets. Couldn't resist linking this. Jump to 0:24 for the good stuff. (Too bad its not mine)


----------



## dlmorgan999

That looks like fun. And that is one HUGE copper pipe!


----------



## Toohotruk

That is a way cool video! Man, there's some money in copper and magnets right there! oo:

And I like copper, both tarnished and shiny.


----------



## PolygonalGuy

Copper is one of ths main draws I have had toward collecting lights. I love Ti but something about copper just has an organic quality.


----------



## Rees

Heres a more recent pic of my collection of copper things.










Maratac Cu skull on my new fob


----------



## mcbrat

Nice. I just ordered that skull today... 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcbrat

of your 2 Maratac Cu AAA's, is the one with out the clip the Rev 1 with H-M-L? That's a nice shot of the manufacturing differences...



Rees said:


> Heres a more recent pic of my collection of copper things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maratac Cu skull on my new fob


----------



## Rees

The AAA Cu without the clip is the rev 1. The copper light that jumpstarted my search for copper lights and other cool things.


----------



## mcbrat

got a new toy yesterday 

I also cleaned up the remaining original finish areas and corrosion on the rayovac mini (on left)...


----------



## Rees

Whats the knurled light?


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> Whats the knurled light?



Mac's Knurly EDC. This was a one off light. No others were made. 

I'm still watching mail for a MBI HF... :thumbup:

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobrien

mcbrat said:


> Mac's Knurly EDC. This was a one off light. No others were made.
> 
> I'm still watching mail for a MBI HF... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


nice! is that mac's knurly edc copper a twisty or a clicky? i can't tell 100% if that's a rubber boot i see lol


----------



## mcbrat

it's a clicky. sames specs as the production Knurly's on Mac's site...

I need to weigh it, but my metal scale doesn't goes high enough 



tobrien said:


> nice! is that mac's knurly edc copper a twisty or a clicky? i can't tell 100% if that's a rubber boot i see lol


----------



## tobrien

mcbrat said:


> it's a clicky. sames specs as the production Knurly's on Mac's site...
> 
> I need to weigh it, but my metal scale doesn't goes high enough



gotcha, nice stuff buddy

yeah now that you mention it, it really does look quite heavy


----------



## PeteR 337

Copper is difinitely in style right now.

I have a Cu Maratac AAA coming as well, can't wait.


----------



## mcbrat

updated my pic a few posts back to include the MBI HF.


----------



## fgials

Well they arent flashlights but

Rounds
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/02/25/ymabu3u2.jpg


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## fgials

And:

Ingots
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/02/25/ba4a8y4y.jpg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. If your using an Iphone try the medium setting. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Rees

just got this in from countycomm


----------



## mcbrat

nice, Quantum view says mine is waiting on my doorstep! How are the threads on it? Looks like the logo etching is good. my AA twisty had very faint etchings and now with use and pocket carry, all I can see is a very very faint M and AA. and you really have to look for it...

I've got the split pea SS right now, and it's almost too small. I'm thinking the regular size will be better...




Rees said:


> just got this in from countycomm


----------



## Rees

Thread seems pretty good, I jammed the wire from the wick into the threads. All good now.


----------



## mcbrat

I forgot I had the skull in the package too... that is one big chunk 'o copper. I was suprised to see the maratac logo on it as well. contemplating on whether or not I'm gonna add epoxy/glow powder to the eyes....


----------



## mcbrat

better shot of the knurly
and the skull


----------



## mcbrat

that must be the micro... I need to place an order on that site too, but it's gonna have to wait a bit 



Rees said:


> Heres a nice little piece of copper I got a week ago.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Mac's copper P60 triple:





One of each of the Maratacs, mixed in with a bunch of other single cell lights:





Fun thread, guys!


----------



## kitman22

Chris at TNC is the man 

Sent from earth, using a toaster.


----------



## Rees

BTW copper lovers, fivemega did it again!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356229-Full-Copper-Ultra-Cool-6P-by-Fivemega
Full copper 6P
Get 'em while the're hot!!!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Rees said:


> BTW copper lovers, fivemega did it again!
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?356229-Full-Copper-Ultra-Cool-6P-by-Fivemega
> Full copper 6P
> Get 'em while the're hot!!!


I got #24 out of 26 (whew!).

Thanks for the pointer!  I would have missed that.


----------



## easilyled

kitman22 said:


> Chris at TNC is the man
> 
> Sent from earth, using a toaster.



Hello kitman22, do you know if Chris is still selling these? :wave:


----------



## RedLED

Rees said:


> Show off your copper stuff!
> 
> I'll start it off



Can you still find the copper Zippos? The only thing I have in copper are large doors made from copper that you close off your fireplace with. They came from one of our family homes in Bel Air, CA, built in the 1940's. They are beautiful and have large round balls as handles to open them, the balls are roughly the size of or larger than the one you display. 

Sorry, that is ot, but it is about the only copper pieces I have - presently and I have them stored in my archives vault.

I don't know what to do with them...

I need to commission a copper light, I love the metal, and it seems the rage of late. 

Thankf for all of your copper photos!

Best,

RL


----------



## Rees

The zippos were only made in 2003, but it search ebay there a BIN for $45. As far a copper light search on countycomm.com or endtimesreport.com they have some and ebay people have the lumitop worm copper flashlight. Theres not alot of cool copper things, but there are a few companies that make copper pens and other things that I have pictured.


----------



## kitman22

easilyled said:


> Hello kitman22, do you know if Chris is still selling these? :wave:



Hi.

He did mention that he may no longer do them. It wasn't long ago that I had this made, so I would contact him quickly 
and see what he says.


----------



## easilyled

kitman22 said:


> Hi.
> 
> He did mention that he may no longer do them. It wasn't long ago that I had this made, so I would contact him quickly
> and see what he says.



Thanks, I have done that.


----------



## mcbrat

more non-EDC type of things....

more copper things from around my house...

desk name plate I made in 1980.






Couple of West Bend Ice Chests. These are the only 2 I've ever seen. usually you see these in chrome.






My silverware drawer






colid copper clock, copper tipped plate rack, and a decorative tin wall hanger






vintage copper tone kitchen timer






vintage copper tone bread box and copper cookie cutters...


----------



## Rees

Just came in the mail!
Fivemega's newest so I did alittle fashion show with some accessories till I can get a matching head and tail :sigh:


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> My silverware drawer


Shouldn't that be your _copper_ware drawer?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Rees said:


> Just came in the mail!
> Fivemega's newest so I did alittle fashion show with some accessories till I can get a matching head and tail :sigh:


Thanks for posting these.  Mine should arrive today or tomorrow, but this helps while I wait!

I sure hope a head and tail materialize. That would make for a very nice light!!


----------



## mcbrat

Yes, a matching head tail would be nice... I've got some solar force stuff for mine for now... 
Rees that's a nice looking at silver vs. Black on these. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rees

mcbrat said:


> Yes, a head tail would be nice... I've got some solar force stuff for mine for now...
> Rees that's a nice looking at silver vs. Black on these.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Looks pretty good, just the extra weight from the stainless steel head and tail from my L2M SS makes it even heavier.


----------



## Rees

Last post made me think to weigh it lol. 5.8oz for body alone, and with the SS head and tail its 9.6oz with no dropin or battery.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Rees said:


> Last post made me think to weigh it lol. 5.8oz for body alone, and with the SS head and tail its 9.6oz with no dropin or battery.


Yep - copper is definitely _beefy_. My copper TNC 26650 light weighs 18 oz. (with battery and drop-in).


----------



## mcbrat

some other things I had laying around. Just links to not clutter up the pretty pics of the FiveMega lights!

a ring and wrist band I picked up during vacations as a kid in the 70's and a keychain:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/ring-bracelet-keychain.jpg

I mentioned this post to my wife, who proceeded to point out all the stuff I missed. Guess I didn't realize we still had so much. our previous house had a copper theme in the kitchen, with copper woodland backsplash tiles, and a copper faucet... yes, that was pricy...
(even before the renovation, the previous owners had copper tiles as backsplash too...
here's the kitchen renovation featuring the copper. 
http://www.indysworld.com/photos/kitchen-web/corner3.jpg

http://www.indysworld.com/photos/kitchen-web/stove2.jpg

http://www.indysworld.com/photos/kitchen-web/backsplash.jpg


and then the stuff we still have that "I missed"...

Cookie press:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/cookie-press.jpg

Bowls, trivets, hotpads:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/bowls.jpg

a jello mold type thing:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/form.jpg

a wine stopper we found somewhere:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/wine-stopper.jpg

some window hangers:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/hangers.jpg

these were paper clips that I found, and soldered together to make snowflakes:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/snowflakes.jpg

and she had to giggle and pull out the pot scrubber:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/scrubber.jpg

and a boot tray:
http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/copper/boot-tray.jpg


----------



## kaichu dento

mcbrat said:


> some other things I had laying around. Just links to not clutter up the pretty pics of the FiveMega lights!
> 
> a ring and wrist band I picked up during vacations as a kid in the 70's and a keychain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned this post to my wife, who proceeded to point out all the stuff I missed. Guess I didn't realize we still had so much. our previous house had a copper theme in the kitchen, with copper woodland backsplash tiles, and a copper faucet... yes, that was pricy...
> (even before the renovation, the previous owners had copper tiles as backsplash too...
> here's the kitchen renovation featuring the copper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the stuff we still have that "I missed"...
> 
> Cookie press:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bowls, trivets, hotpads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jello mold type thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a wine stopper we found somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some window hangers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were paper clips that I found, and soldered together to make snowflakes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she had to giggle and pull out the pot scrubber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a boot tray:


Use the picture link in the tool bar to display photos.

My favorites are the bowls and colander.


----------



## mcbrat

kaichu dento said:


> Use the picture link in the tool bar to display photos.
> 
> My favorites are the bowls and colander.



I know how to display the photos, I was just leaving them as links that people could go to if they wanted, seeing as how this is a flashlight focused site 

the bowls are solid copper, and the pig trivet appears to be cast copper. the rest are copper plated or copper tone...


----------



## kaichu dento

Rees said:


> Show off your copper stuff!
> 
> I'll start it off





mcbrat said:


> I know how to display the photos, I was just leaving them as links that people could go to if they wanted, seeing as how this is a flashlight focused site
> 
> the bowls are solid copper, and the pig trivet appears to be cast copper. the rest are copper plated or copper tone...


It's a flashlight forum, but look at the OP above! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rees

kaichu dento said:


> It's a flashlight forum, but look at the OP above! :thumbsup:



Its all good. I started it and was curious to see what people had for cool copper stuff because there really arent alot of copper flashlights. I really like FM new Cu 6P though, just waiting for head and tail to match


----------



## kaichu dento

I'm liking all the copper, especially some of the really old stuff and I need to get some pics up of my few lights before too much longer.


----------



## tjswarbrick

I'll add my FM Cu to host with Mac's Cu Triple:


----------



## mcbrat

spotted a few more things


----------



## mcbrat

My "poor man's copper pen"


----------



## mcbrat

I had a friend at work who liked my pen and wanted one, so here is No. 2. I learned a lot from the first one 






and then I found this. I made it for my grandpa back in the 70's...


----------



## Rees

Theres a thread to check interest in this 1/3 AAA body for the Cu worm, and possibly mini maratac bodys if interest is high enough.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...warm-white-Copper-flashlight-with-43mm-length!


----------



## Arm and Leg

Rees said:


> Theres a thread to check interest in this AAAA body for the Cu worm, and possibly mini maratac bodys if interest is high enough.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...warm-white-Copper-flashlight-with-43mm-length!


That's more or less advertising...


----------



## Rees

Arm and Leg said:


> That's more or less advertising...


just trying to let people know who have interest in some nice copper pieces.
I also edited the battery size for this body.


----------



## tab665

Rees said:


> just trying to let people know who have interest in some nice copper pieces.
> I also edited the battery size for this body.



i agree, definitly not advertising and i appreciate the link.


----------



## kaichu dento

Arm and Leg said:


> That's more or less advertising...


If that's advertising then your user name is a price tag. :duh2:


----------



## Arm and Leg

kaichu dento said:


> If that's advertising then your user name is a price tag. :duh2:


Which it is. :nana:


----------



## kaichu dento

Arm and Leg said:


> Which it is. :nana:


As long as it's not for a product I'm interested in... speaking of which, where's your copper? :huh:


----------



## Arm and Leg

kaichu dento said:


> As long as it's not for a product I'm interested in... speaking of which, where's your copper? :huh:


----------



## mcbrat

the collection laying down... a good length comparison.


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> the collection laying down... a good length comparison.


That's a great looking copper collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## JCD

Here's my favorite copper light. It belonged to my grandmother and is a part of some of my earliest memories of her. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8566835549/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8566876483/

(Unfortunately, I can't ever get the image tags to work on CPF, so you'll have to click through. Sorry.)


----------



## Toohotruk

Here you go JCD...


----------



## JCD

Thanks for that!


----------



## Rees

cool, never seen a copper lava lamp.


----------



## mcbrat

nice! that's the heaviest built lava lamp I've seen too....


----------



## Toohotruk

JCD said:


> Thanks for that!




No problem!

Very cool lamp BTW. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcbrat

oops. forgot to post my Wabi Sabi Beads (from WillyDigger on EDCF) that ride on my backpack.
It's a 3/4" custom Bruin design, and his signature Villain (5/8")


----------



## Rees

Iv'e been looking, but I haven't been able to find a copper tritium fob. Anyone seen someone make them or know someone who would make some?


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> Iv'e been looking, but I haven't been able to find a copper tritium fob. Anyone seen someone make them or know someone who would make some?



I thought I had seen some, but could not find upon searching...


----------



## mcbrat

just got this:


----------



## Rees

found some online from krypto-lite.com, but all are pretty expensive, $91 and up for copper ones.


----------



## mcbrat

on my keychain I have (4) 1.5" length pieces of GITD knife lanyard bound with copper wire on both ends and a copper ring at the top to fit to the split keyring.
the GITD knife lanyard picks up a charge pretty quickly, and lasts for a bit, but nothing like a trit would be...


----------



## mcbrat

my original sheath on this rotted away, so tonight with some scrap leather, I made a new one complete with copper rivets...


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> my original sheath on this rotted away, so tonight with some scrap leather, I made a new one complete with copper rivets...


The copper rivets are a nice touch!


----------



## mcbrat

some relaxing time this evening 

I was messing around tonight and made this... 
1. 1/4" copper pipe.
2. cut 6 slits into tube with a dremel
3. drill hole for split ring
4. cut tube off
5. use ice pick to slowly move around and pry out "legs" remaining to create more surface area for glow material. takes a couple rounds.
6. file off any rough edges
7. wrap fob with scotch tape to create a container. leave one end open 
8. mix up glow powder and epoxy
9. fill fob up and let cure
10. remove tape
11. re-drill split ring hole to remove filled epoxy
12. sand/finish to desire

3rd pic is it hanging off a Maratac Cu AAA. I now have it on a small split ring with a TEC clip.


----------



## Rees

Thats looks pretty cool


----------



## mcbrat

thanks. my first attempt was at just drilling sets of holes all around, but with the size of drill bit I wanted to use, it made the tube too weak, and it bent up badly. slicing it was much more friendly to the thin walled tubing. 

the "bowling pin look" was not originally planned. I was trying to clean out some shavings with the ice pick, when it bend a little and it got me to thinking about how it would help by making larger openings for the glow, plus give it a differetn look. I didn't want to go too extreme like a genie bottle, but that would have worked too, but probably more difficult to get the epoxy to flow everywhere... mine has a couple of small voids from air bubbles, but they are relatively small.


----------



## mcbrat

and my copper version I made of a piece I found a month ago...






here's the original: http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/hook-original.jpg


----------



## Shooter21




----------



## mcbrat

Shooter21 said:


>



is that a Mac's on the right with a crenelated bezel?


----------



## mcbrat

a new bead, and a marble destined to become a bead...


----------



## Shooter21

mcbrat said:


> is that a Mac's on the right with a crenelated bezel?


yes it is


----------



## mcbrat

check out post #41 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ted-in-a-Maratac-AAA-with-a-rear-clicky/page2


----------



## TnC_Products

Here is a picture with two 18650's and one 18350.


----------



## fgials

TnC_Products said:


> Here is a picture with two 18650's and one 18350.



Very nice!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlmorgan999

And here are some more pictures of one of the 18650 TNC lights (the last one is sporting an XM-L2 mule drop-in from Vinh). Very nice!


----------



## Rees

BTW, FM copper tail in f/s thread. Don't miss out!


----------



## ronac

Here's my Copper!


----------



## dlmorgan999

ronac said:


> Here's my Copper!


Looks nice!


----------



## easilyled

That came out super-nice Dave, looks great with the Mule drop-in too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rees

Got back from vacation to find a gem in the mailbox!

Maratac AA clicky







Heres the case




A video of light
[video]http://s38.photobucket.com/user/reesmith/media/Mobile%20Uploads/VID_20130411_155504_880.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> Got back from vacation to find a gem in the mailbox!
> 
> Maratac AA clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video of light
> (click pic)



Did you get it from Huckberry? mine hasn't gotten here yet....


----------



## mcbrat

this came today though...

Ogaz-TnC Micro-Lux. Shown with Maratac AAA and MBI HF for size reference.

It's a beauty!


----------



## Rees

mcbrat said:


> Did you get it from Huckberry? mine hasn't gotten here yet....


Yup, they got some cool stuff on their website.


----------



## Rees

Wonder why maratac never advertised the clicky version?


----------



## mcbrat

Could be that they made em specifically for Huckberry and did not keep any overrun for countycomm. 

I just got my shipping notice tonight finally 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## write2dgray

I'd like to see a clicky version in AAA. Here's my EDC chopped version, pardon the horrible impromptu phone photo .


----------



## mcbrat

nice. what battery are you running, and how did you cap the end?


----------



## mcbrat

I just heard some noise from my cats, and one had jumped up and knocked a dart off my wall rack... and it was a copper alloy one I bought almost 20 years ago. I think its a Tungsten Copper alloy. Here's a pic. This is with all those years of patina...


----------



## write2dgray

10280 and press fit the copper end back in with a little silver conducting epoxy to set it and the spring in the end. Works beautifully and is starting to get a nice patina. One week in south Texas was like one year of aging in the pacific northwest, I attribute to the high humidity.


----------



## popr

Thats some nice looking copper.


----------



## mcbrat

My AA clicky arrived today. I dislike the stepless ramping. I put a regular AA head on it and it's forward clicky function works well for the two modes. I think this one's getting modified... 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcbrat

the collection of copper lights now. My Cryos Bezel has not arrived yet....


----------



## tobrien

mcbrat said:


> the collection of copper lights now. My Cryos Bezel has not arrived yet....
> 
> [IM]http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/coppers-04-17.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/maratac-cu.jpg[/IMG]
> [IM]http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/other-cu.jpg[/IMG]



that is phenomenal


----------



## tjswarbrick

mcbrat said:


> the collection of copper lights now. My Cryos Bezel has not arrived yet....



Fantastic collection.

When the Cryos gets there, we've got see comparison pics of the FM Ultra Cool/Cryos and both the FM and the Fatty tail. FM "C" looks like the base of a rocketship, to me. Between that, and the high polish finish, it's almost like he didn't want it to match.







Congrats on the Micro-Lux. Very cool.
Somehow I missed the AA Clicky completely. Have you tried the ramping head on the twisty body?


----------



## mcbrat

the FM tail is just polished because it of the design, in almost had to be to smooth the edges enough to not cut your hand! it could be a "weapon tail" for sure. it will tarnish fine and match eventually. I'm hoping the FM Bezel is gonna tie in the tail design...

The AA clicky is from Huckberry dot com not CountyComm. It is Maratac though. I don't like the stepless ramping head for my usage. It seems finicky and I just want to click it on to a mode. I have it set to high now, but am contemplating having Vinh mod it for me...

I ended up with the regulated Micro-Lux. The direct drive was sold out already, and the Ultra-Lux was also sold out...

I do have a copper E2C adapter coming too for another project


----------



## mcbrat

I just got in the mail another copper sphere. $4.50 shipped from the bay. it was listed as a copper mineral marble. was supposed to be 1.25" but it's realy 1.125" diameter.


----------



## mcbrat

oh. and this


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> oh. and this


Very nice!


----------



## dlmorgan999

I was very fortunate to be able to recently acquire this Jeff Hanko masterpiece. In my excitement after receiving it today, I went a bit overboard (even for me!) taking pictures. This is my favorite copper light so far - a real work of art!!


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely! oo:


----------



## Gun

No copper here.

Where do you guys buy your copper flashlights? Is there any specific place that sells them or do you just find them anywhere?



dlmorgan999 said:


> I was very fortunate to be able to recently acquire this Jeff Hanko masterpiece. In my excitement after receiving it today, I went a bit overboard (even for me!) taking pictures. This is my favorite copper light so far - a real work of art!!



Where can you buy Jeff Hanko lights, are they still available?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Gun said:


> No copper here.
> 
> Where do you guys buy your copper flashlights? Is there any specific place that sells them or do you just find them anywhere?
> 
> Where can you buy Jeff Hanko lights, are they still available?


This particular Jeff Hanko light was a one-off light that he recently sold in the B/S/T forums. He posts lights for sale occasionally. You could also try sending him a PM if there is a particular light you would like, and he might be able to make it for you.

You can get off-the-shelf lights made by Maratac, and TNC (he has a forum in the custom builder section) can also make copper lights.


----------



## Gun

dlmorgan999 said:


> This particular Jeff Hanko light was a one-off light that he recently sold in the B/S/T forums. He posts lights for sale occasionally. You could also try sending him a PM if there is a particular light you would like, and he might be able to make it for you.
> 
> You can get off-the-shelf lights made by Maratac, and TNC (he has a forum in the custom builder section) can also make copper lights.



Okay, thanks a lot for the info


----------



## mcbrat

Gun said:


> Okay, thanks a lot for the info



this thread has some good info on copper lights as well...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313661-Copper-LED-flashlight


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## tjswarbrick

dlmorgan999 said:


> I was very fortunate to be able to recently acquire this Jeff Hanko masterpiece. In my excitement after receiving it today, I went a bit overboard (even for me!) taking pictures. This is my favorite copper light so far - a real work of art!!



Wow. That is possibly the best looking light I've ever seen. Congratulations on picking it up.

I see that flavor of copper patinas quickly. Are you going to protect it to keep it all shiny like that, or let it go dark?


----------



## dlmorgan999

tjswarbrick said:


> Wow. That is possibly the best looking light I've ever seen. Congratulations on picking it up.
> 
> I see that flavor of copper patinas quickly. Are you going to protect it to keep it all shiny like that, or let it go dark?


It is definitely a masterpiece as far as I'm concerned.  I definitely prefer shiny so I'll polish it regularly.

Over the weekend, I picked up some Renaissance Wax. It was mentioned in a post somewhere as being good at slowing down the patina. I'm trying it on my Maratac copper light first as a test case. If it works well, I'll apply it to all of my copper lights.


----------



## tjswarbrick

dlmorgan999 said:


> It is definitely a masterpiece as far as I'm concerned.  I definitely prefer shiny so I'll polish it regularly.
> 
> Over the weekend, I picked up some Renaissance Wax. It was mentioned in a post somewhere as being good at slowing down the patina. I'm trying it on my Maratac copper light first as a test case. If it works well, I'll apply it to all of my copper lights.



I put the renaissance wax on my Cu AA a few months ago. It isn't as shiny as your Hanko (but wasn't as shiny to start, either.) It has surely not patina'd the way the untreated AAA did after just 2 weeks. Good stuff.


----------



## dlmorgan999

tjswarbrick said:


> I put the renaissance wax on my Cu AA a few months ago. It isn't as shiny as your Hanko (but wasn't as shiny to start, either.) It has surely not patina'd the way the untreated AAA did after just 2 weeks. Good stuff.


Good to know!


----------



## ronac

Here's the 6P host I just finished!


----------



## KuanR

That is sweet, will you be producing the whole setup for sale later?


----------



## grayhighh

P0 BeCu


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> P0 BeCu


That looks really nice Cary!


----------



## majid

Here's my Elektrolumens EDC-XML in Tellurium Copper:


----------



## mcbrat

nice ^

I added it to the Copper LED light list... (post 19 I think)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-flashlight&p=4138335&viewfull=1#post4138335


----------



## paul_c

all beautiful pieces!


----------



## Rees

I'm glad I got this thread started, some great copper pieces. Seems like theres been a pickup in production of new copper flashlights since this got started and seems like pretty good response to the copper items. Thought I was kinda alone at first loving copper stuff as there didn't seem to be alot of copper lights and such. Only draw back to all the new product is its created a dam in my extra spending money and being diverted into buying the new copper stuff. 

Now someone needs to make some nice affordable copper pens to use often. Like a nice basic stick pen or clicky made of copper. I've looked around, but I have yet to find the right size copper tubing to use as a direct replacement for a bic pen body.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Rees said:


> Only draw back to all the new product is its created a dam in my extra spending money and being diverted into buying the new copper stuff.


I can _completely_ relate to this!


----------



## dlmorgan999

majid said:


> Here's my Elektrolumens EDC-XML in Tellurium Copper:


That's really nice.  I didn't know that light was ever made in copper!


----------



## mcbrat

dlmorgan999 said:


> I can _completely_ relate to this!



+1


----------



## dlmorgan999

Fun with copper and glass.


----------



## franzdom

Just a bit of copper for now, more to come!






Turner's cube is red brass


----------



## kaichu dento

So those are your 'dream' 夢 lights I guess.


----------



## mcbrat

mcbrat said:


> I just got in the mail another copper sphere. $4.50 shipped from the bay. it was listed as a copper mineral marble. was supposed to be 1.25" but it's realy 1.125" diameter.



so i finally figured out what to do with it...


----------



## tjswarbrick

mcbrat said:


> so i finally figured out what to do with it...


That's no moon...

Pretty cool.


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> so i finally figured out what to do with it...


Very nice! :thumbsup: How easy is it to carve copper like that? What tools are required?


----------



## mcbrat

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice! :thumbsup: How easy is it to carve copper like that? What tools are required?



luckily I really didn't have to do much carving since I bought it as a "copper mineral shooter marble"
I drew the horizontal lines on with pencil, and used a dremel fiber cutting wheel to cut those. 
Then I used a large drill bit to create the concave area. it's not as perfectly round as I would have liked...
then clamped it in a drill press vise with wood cushions, and slow drilled the hole through. the drilling process heat anodized the copper, but with the additional work it all got sanded off except in the harizonal lines. 
the small lines I just hand drawn on with an electric engraving tool.
then sanded.


----------



## Toohotruk

That is pretty cool! oo:


----------



## 2.FOH.

Nothing even remotely close to some of the eye candy in this thread, but it's copper
& it's mine:


----------



## Faynard

Rees said:


> Got back from vacation to find a gem in the mailbox!
> 
> Maratac AA clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video of light
> [video]http://s38.photobucket.com/user/reesmith/media/Mobile%20Uploads/VID_20130411_155504_880.mp4.html[/video]



I am normally a AAA kinda guy, but where the heck can I find one of these gems to purchase? My google-fu can't seem to pull up anything but the regular AA "extreme" and the regular twisty copper. Also, if there is or has ever been a AAA version, that would be amazing.


----------



## mcbrat

no AAA version of the clicky that I've seen. The AA clicky Maraac is only available from Huckberry.com

I think you have to register your email address before you can see the general store area. once you get signed in, and get the the "shop" scroll clear down to the bottom for the general store. They have both copper and black AA clicky's, and they also carry the AAA Polished SS light, plus lots of other cool things.


----------



## Rees

twisty Maratac Cu AA & AAA are both available on Countycomm
clicky Maractac Cu AA is only on huckberry as mcbrat said.


----------



## easilyled

My Copper collection so far:-


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> My Copper collection so far:-


Very nice Daniel! The Dark Sucks light looks really nice. I think I may have to get one of those eventually.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Daniel! The Dark Sucks light looks really nice. I think I may have to get one of those eventually.



Thanks Dave, I am beginning to enjoy my Copper lights almost as much as the Titanium ones. 
I think I'll also have to invest in some Renaissance Wax.


----------



## easilyled

I thought I'd post another picture of the TNC P60 light I received today.
The tritium vials were expertly installed by ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond.


----------



## Rees

Since its been mentioned quite often, does anyone have any info how long Renaissance wax keeps the copper from forming a patina and staying shiny? I haven't been able to find much info on that or any patina test for renaissance wax vs bare.


----------



## Faynard

mcbrat said:


> no AAA version of the clicky that I've seen. The AA clicky Maraac is only available from Huckberry.com
> 
> I think you have to register your email address before you can see the general store area. once you get signed in, and get the the "shop" scroll clear down to the bottom for the general store. They have both copper and black AA clicky's, and they also carry the AAA Polished SS light, plus lots of other cool things.



Thanks! They do have some neat stuff, but I love the looks of that copper light. Sorry for the derailment, but can someone tell me how this light works? I assume click for on/off, twist for increasing/decreasing brightness like QTC? Or does anyone have a review or video or something they could link? I cannot seem to find any other information on this lovely looking light, and don't want to spend $60 on a light that may end up being a dust collector.


----------



## Rees

Faynard said:


> Or does anyone have a review or video or something they could link? I cannot seem to find any other information on this lovely looking light, and don't want to spend $60 on a light that may end up being a dust collector.


Link is right in the bottom of my post you replied to earlier of me showing function. Yes you click it on and it always reverts to high mode. Losen the head alittle and the brightness starts to decrease till lowest then brighten till max again till you tighten the head. It only seems to have like a 3 sec memory if you shut it off, otherwise it goes back to high.


----------



## Faynard

Rees said:


> Link is right in the bottom of my post you replied to earlier of me showing function. Yes you click it on and it always reverts to high mode. Losen the head alittle and the brightness starts to decrease till lowest then brighten till max again till you tighten the head. It only seems to have like a 3 sec memory if you shut it off, otherwise it goes back to high.



Wow, that was fast, thanks! So it always comes on in high, even if you keep the head a bit loose? That makes me sad, I hate lights that come on high first.


----------



## mcbrat

Faynard said:


> Wow, that was fast, thanks! So it always comes on in high, even if you keep the head a bit loose? That makes me sad, I hate lights that come on high first.



The regular twisty maratac Cu aa head fits on it then you end up with a L-H forward clicky setup which I like best.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Got the Standoff tail for the Cryos / Ultra Cool / Mac's Triple 6P:


----------



## Toohotruk

That is one sweet light! oo:


----------



## tjswarbrick

Toohotruk said:


> That is one sweet light! oo:


Thanks!

I kinda like it. 

Puts out a great wall of light, too.
Here's the orange McClicky boot:




I think it goes well with the Ti-bronzed bezel.


----------



## mcbrat

I think I settled on my final lego configurations. here's the mutts.

Top/Left: Oveready SS Trit bezel ring, Cryos bezel, TnC Cu E2C adapter, PEU Pineapple body (raw Al) , Surefire E tailcap (raw Al) , Oveready copper tail standing shroud.

Bottom/Right: Oveready Cren 5 bezel ring, Cryos Bezel, FiveMega Cooly body (version 1), JasonH Fat tail.


----------



## tjswarbrick

mcbrat said:


> I think I settled on my final lego configurations. here's the mutts.
> 
> Top/Left: Oveready SS Trit bezel ring, Cryos bezel, TnC Cu E2C adapter, PEU Pineapple body (raw Al) , Surefire E tailcap (raw Al) , Oveready copper tail standing shroud.
> 
> Bottom/Right: Oveready Cren 5 bezel ring, Cryos Bezel, FiveMega Cooly body (version 1), JasonH Fat tail.



Those look awesome! I knew the Fat tail would go nicely with the Ultra Cool/Cryos. 
The Pineapple cleaned up nicely, too!


----------



## easilyled

An inseparable pair of Tain's BeCu P0s:-


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Rees




----------



## dlmorgan999

Nice pictures Rees.  I especially like the last one - very creative!:thumbsup:

I also have the same collection of parts, along with the head and tail from FiveMega. Now I'm trying to figure out how I want to lego them.


----------



## franzdom




----------



## turkeylord

Had to do it 

Truthfully that rack is mostly Aluminum (I work for an electrical wholesaler)...

I just ordered a Maratac AA Cu and a Cu Peanut lighter to keep my AAA company:






You guys have some beautiful copper lights, keep em comin!


----------



## Rees

mini worm and mini maratac body


----------



## yoyoman

I got (stole) this idea from the new Cryos CuCf 3P. What's smaller than a 3P? An Oveready TL20 + ZRS. I call it my hand grenade.


----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


> I got (stole) this idea from the new Cryos CuCf 3P. What's smaller than a 3P? An Oveready TL20 + ZRS. I call it my hand grenade.


That's beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## franzdom

Mac's Tri-EDC copper


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here are some pictures of my completed FiveMega P60 host. Some alone, and some with his TNC copper friends.


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful lights and pictures Dave. The Five-Mega light looks a bit like a rocket with that tail.
Nice to have such variety in shiny copper.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Beautiful lights and pictures Dave. The Five-Mega light looks a bit like a rocket with that tail.
> Nice to have such variety in shiny copper.


Thanks Daniel.  And I hadn't thought about it that way, but you're right about looking like a rocket!


----------



## yoyoman

*Those *are beautiful. And your polishing skills are good, too. I hope the Renaissance Wax helps keep them bright. I'm doing some research for alternatives, but haven't found anything acceptable. Lacquer was mentioned, but that is not an option.


----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


> *Those *are beautiful. And your polishing skills are good, too. I hope the Renaissance Wax helps keep them bright. I'm doing some research for alternatives, but haven't found anything acceptable. Lacquer was mentioned, but that is not an option.


Thanks.  I had just finished polishing all my copper lights, and I felt inspired to take some pictures.  I did an extra good coating of Renaissance Wax this time on several lights. I am very curious to see how they look in a couple of weeks. I agree with you that lacquer would not be a good choice!


----------



## yoyoman

Which mule is in the FM - Vinhnguyen54's?

Really sad that I missed that FM 6P copper host.


----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


> Which mule is in the FM - Vinhnguyen54's?
> 
> Really sad that I missed that FM 6P copper host.


Yep - it's an XM-L2 and it's very nice! 

Sorry to hear you missed the host.


----------



## yoyoman

I have an OR Triple H3 LMH Neutral XP-G2 in mine, but I've been looking at that mule. Please tell me more about it. I just sent Vinh some lights so he can swap the emitters. Hmm, maybe I drop him an email and he can include the mule in the return package...

I missed the FM 6P copper host, but you helped me pull the trigger on the Cryos CuCF 6P.


----------



## dlmorgan999

yoyoman said:


> I have an OR Triple H3 LMH Neutral XP-G2 in mine, but I've been looking at that mule. Please tell me more about it. I just sent Vinh some lights so he can swap the emitters. Hmm, maybe I drop him an email and he can include the mule in the return package...


This particular mule is a 5000k 4.5A mule with 3 levels, normal low, and no memory. Vinh does a really nice job with his mules (well, actually, he does a really nice job with _all_ of his drop-ins!).

I have several mules from Vinh. In addition to the XM-L2, I also have a WRGB mule, and a warm (2700K) dual XM-L2 mule. I am still planning to buy a quad Nichia 219 mule from him. He's a great guy who provides outstanding customer service. You can't go wrong with anything you buy from him! 



yoyoman said:


> I missed the FM 6P copper host, but you helped me pull the trigger on the Cryos CuCF 6P.


I'm glad I could help. I have a bit of an addiction with copper right now.


----------



## yoyoman

^ I like dealing with Vinh. I'll look at the mules.

I seem to have a problem with copper now, too. I got in on the copper miniworm run. I got a mini worm and small body for the Maratac AAA. Herculaneum79 was another really nice guy to deal with.


----------



## yoyoman

More copper


----------



## S1LVA

Just some copper, some Ti, and an XPE Triple from Oveready :thumbsup:

Andrew
:wave:


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Iammyown

any chance you could tell me who makes this pen and where i could get one?


Rees said:


> Heres a nice little piece of copper I got a week ago.


----------



## Rees

Iammyown said:


> any chance you could tell me who makes this pen and where i could get one?


its made by sunshine products (<--link). they are great, they actually didnt have any at the time and made one just for me.


----------



## Rees

dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks.  I had just finished polishing all my copper lights, and I felt inspired to take some pictures.  I did an extra good coating of Renaissance Wax this time on several lights. I am very curious to see how they look in a couple of weeks. I agree with you that lacquer would not be a good choice!


Hows the renissance wax working out now?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Rees said:


> Hows the renissance wax working out now?


Unfortunately, not very well. It doesn't seem to be slowing down the tarnishing at all. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong in the application or what. :shrug: :thinking:


----------



## franzdom

Embrace the patina!


----------



## yoyoman

Consider sending an email to the manufacturer of Renaissance Wax: "info AT picreator.co.uk"


----------



## yeoj251

That Copper Zippo is SWeeeeeeeeeeT


Enjoy UR day
Yeoj251


----------



## Rees

dlmorgan999 said:


> Unfortunately, not very well. It doesn't seem to be slowing down the tarnishing at all. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong in the application or what. :shrug: :thinking:


Is it tarnishing evenly or in splotches again?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Rees said:


> Is it tarnishing evenly or in splotches again?


I haven't looked closely, but I think I remember it being splotchy. I'll check tonight when I get home. For what it's worth, lately I've been polishing using Wenol and then immediately coating it with Renaissance Wax. I just apply the wax, let it dry for about 10 minutes and then polish it. I haven't been washing it after or anything like that.

Previously I had been using Nevr-Dull and it seemed to keep the tarnish away much longer. I'm tempted to try using that, followed by a washing, and then application of Renaissance. Thoughts?


----------



## Iammyown

In the photo provided, it looked pretty shiny... Was it new at that point and has it developed a patina over time or was it coated in some way? If you dont mind, Id love to see a picture of it now to get an idea of the progression... I am thinking of buying one.


Rees said:


> its made by sunshine products (<--link). they are great, they actually didnt have any at the time and made one just for me.


----------



## mcbrat

a new worm arrived today, so I put the other mini body to use....


----------



## mcbrat

I for one am glad to see the rush of new copper items slow down... it put a serious hurt on my wallet.... I still have a few on my wish list, but they can wait a bit hopefully.....


----------



## franzdom

Received the Cryos M2 head from ronac today, thanks Ron!
I think it goes really well with the fivemega v2 body and fivemega tail. Everything fit together really well.


----------



## dlmorgan999

franzdom said:


> Received the Cryos M2 head from ronac today, thanks Ron!
> I think it goes really well with the fivemega v2 body and fivemega tail. Everything fit together really well.


The proportions do look pretty good with that combination!


----------



## mcbrat

dlmorgan999 said:


> The proportions do look pretty good with that combination!



Agreed. I had mine in the same config the other day, playing around with combos while waiting for the Cryos bodies...


----------



## TnC_Products

Picture I just took with my cell phone. Had to ship it off before I could take it home and get a real picture of it.

Picture shows the CR123 E Series anti-roll body with a copper E2C.


----------



## dlmorgan999

TnC_Products said:


> Picture I just took with my cell phone. Had to ship it off before I could take it home and get a real picture of it.
> 
> Picture shows the CR123 E Series anti-roll body with a copper E2C.


That looks beautiful Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> That looks beautiful Chris! :thumbsup:



I agree with Dave, those are great looking parts. I especially love the E-series CR123 integrated body and tail with the "cigar" grip. An E-series head would also be nice to go with it, perhaps with a custom screw-in L.E.
(otherwise a C-series P60 head to go on the E2C adapter)

If that is something that you could offer, I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## TnC_Products

Here is another picture of some Copper taken with my cell phone.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I agree with Dave, those are great looking parts. I especially love the E-series CR123 integrated body and tail with the "cigar" grip. An E-series head would also be nice to go with it, perhaps with a custom screw-in L.E.
> (otherwise a C-series P60 head to go on the E2C adapter)
> 
> *If that is something that you could offer, I would take it in a heartbeat.*


Me too! :naughty:


----------



## TnC_Products

Thanks.

I agree. I think a 1" diameter e-series head would go really well with that body. I just made that body for a customer. Had to do it on my spare time over the weekend as I have been pretty busy with the standard work load lately. I really liked the way it came out, I was bummed I only made one. That is not usually like me, as I like to make a few in case others would like one. 



easilyled said:


> I agree with Dave, those are great looking parts. I especially love the E-series CR123 integrated body and tail with the "cigar" grip. An E-series head would also be nice to go with it, perhaps with a custom screw-in L.E.
> (otherwise a C-series P60 head to go on the E2C adapter)
> 
> If that is something that you could offer, I would take it in a heartbeat.


----------



## TnC_Products

I can easily make a few more bodies but I am sure you are probably after a complete set.

Sorry, I didn't mean to get this thread off topic. Please e-mail me for any inquiries on projects. E-Mail - Click Here!

Chris


----------



## dlmorgan999

TnC_Products said:


> I can easily make a few more bodies but I am sure you are probably after a complete set.
> 
> Chris


A complete set would be preferable - at least for me.


----------



## easilyled

TnC_Products said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I agree. I think a 1" diameter e-series head would go really well with that body. I just made that body for a customer. Had to do it on my spare time over the weekend as I have been pretty busy with the standard work load lately. I really liked the way it came out, I was bummed I only made one. That is not usually like me, as I like to make a few in case others would like one.



Well, I think that I can safely say that you have 2 more customers at least, especially for the afore-mentioned E-series head and screw in L.E to complement that great integrated body and tail unit. :thumbsup:

However, I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up being a lot more than two.


----------



## TnC_Products

I will Tinker with My CAD/CAM and see what I come up with. Everyone have a great night / Day, depending on where you are from.


----------



## easilyled

TnC_Products said:


> I will Tinker with My CAD/CAM and see what I come up with. Everyone have a great night / Day, depending on where you are from.



Thanks ... I'll try and have a great, very early morning as its 5.05am in the UK right now. 

Hopefully I'll have another beautiful piece of yours to show off in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Thanks ... I'll try and have a great, very early morning as its 5.05am in the UK right now.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have another beautiful piece of yours to show off in this thread. :thumbsup:


I may have a tough time getting to sleep tonight. I think I'll have visions of E-Series copper lights dancing in my head.


----------



## write2dgray

Check out this recently completed beauty. Let the patina begin .


----------



## dlmorgan999

write2dgray said:


> Check out this recently completed beauty. Let the patina begin .


What parts did you use to build that light? It _looks _like a fivemega head and a ronac tail. I can't tell on the body - it looks a bit like a TNC.


----------



## mcbrat

dlmorgan999 said:


> What parts did you use to build that light? It _looks _like a fivemega head and a ronac tail. I can't tell on the body - it looks a bit like a TNC.



Yep. Looks like the 3p body and e2c adapter Chris posted...


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> Yep. Looks like the 3p body and e2c adapter Chris posted...


Ah - that makes sense. I forgot about that body!


----------



## write2dgray

Precisely. TnC one piece body and tail with adapter to ronac head. All are beautiful pieces of work.


----------



## mcbrat

write2dgray said:


> Precisely. TnC one piece body and tail with adapter to ronac head. All are beautiful pieces of work.



Ronac or FiveMega head?


----------



## e2dwml

mcbrat said:


> the collection of copper lights now. My Cryos Bezel has not arrived yet....



Awesome collection. Could you please tell me what kind of pocket clip is on the Maratac CR123 and where you got it from? Thank you.


----------



## mcbrat

e2dwml said:


> Awesome collection. Could you please tell me what kind of pocket clip is on the Maratac CR123 and where you got it from? Thank you.



it's a Fenix PD20 clip modified to fit. I ground down the clip width by a bit more than half to get it to fit, but it doesn't fit exactly the best... the LD clips look like they would fit better, but may not be big enough around.... however since then, I picked up some Olight T20-Q5 clips that fit better... from here link. But beware, there are 2 kinds. one with the olight logo and one without. the one with the logo fits better and doesn't want to pop off easy like the other one does.... however, it's longer, and rests on the head, so you will get scratches eventually from turning on/off.

I no longer have a clip on it. I just made a sheath for it for pocket carry on occasion.


----------



## e2dwml

mcbrat said:


> it's a Fenix PD20 clip modified to fit. I ground down the clip width by a bit more than half to get it to fit, but it doesn't fit exactly the best... the LD clips look like they would fit better, but may not be big enoguh around.... however since then, I picked up some Olight T20-Q5 clips that fit better... from here link. But beware, there are 2 kinds. one with the olight log and one without. the one with the logo fits better and doesn't want to pop off easy like the other one does.... however, it's longer, and rests on the head, so you will get scratches eventually from turning on/off.
> 
> I no longer have a clip on it. I just made a sheath for it for pocket carry.\ on occasion.



Thanks!  I have mine in a homemade leather sheath that I pocket carry as well but, I'm always looking for options. 

Cheers!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here are two pictures of my just completed ronac lights, plus a group copper shot:


----------



## mcbrat

latest group shot. not all are in the pic.








My Copper Lights
-------------------------------------
Lumintop	Worm
Lumintop	Worm w/Fritz15 Worm Mini Body
Mac's Customs	Knurly EDC, Copper
Maratac	123 Copper Rev 1
Maratac	123 Copper Rev 1, with XML and 16340
Maratac	AA Copper Clicky, Rev 1
Maratac	AA Copper, Rev 2
Maratac	AAA AL/Copper, Rev 1 (Copper casing on head)
Maratac	AAA Copper w/Fritz15 Maratac Mini Body
Maratac	AAA Copper, Rev 2
Maratac	Copper Peanut Lighter
MBI	Copper HF, 10250 Body w/trits
MBI	Copper HF, 10440 Body
Ray-O-Vac	Copper Mini
TnC	Copper Micro-Lux
TnC	Copper Ultra-Lux 18350
TnC	Copper Ultra-Lux 18650
Various	3P Lego #1 - Cryos Z44 Cu Bezel, Cryos Cu/CF 18350 Body, JasonH Fatter Cu Tail (on order), SwatRox Drop-in
Various	6P Lego #1 - Cryos Z44 Cu Bezel, Croys Cu Slim Tail, FiveMega Cu Body V1, SwatRox Drop-in
Various	6P Lego #2 - FiveMega Cu Ultra Cool Bezel, FM Cu Body V2, FM Cu Tail, Torchlab Triple V4 drop-in
Various	6P Lego #3 - Cryos Cu/CF 18650 Body, FiveMega Cu Bezel, JasonH Cu Fat Tail, SwatRox Drop-in
Various	6P Lego #4 - Cryos M2 Cu Bezel, FM Cu Body V3, Cryos Cu Standoff Tail, Mac's Copper Triple drop-in


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> group shot with latest....


You're building quite the copper collection!


----------



## mcbrat

decided I needed to re-lego 






I was gonna use the FM Bezel on the Ronac 3P but with that smooth tail, there's no anti-roll part...  The GITD ring is off a cheapo 9-led light...

I like the M2 Bezel on the FMv2 body as it's the "biggest" light... it weighs as much as a 2D Mag with batteries...!


----------



## Iammyown

How much did you pay for your Copper Pen?


----------



## Rees

Iammyown said:


> How much did you pay for your Copper Pen?


pretty sure it was $55


----------



## Rees

some new copper stuff






skull is 20mm x 13mm x 16mm
beads are .4" long x .37" width with .19" id


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> some new copper stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skull is 20mm x 13mm x 16mm
> beads are .4" long x .37" width with .19" id



Nice. How does the skull compare to the larger one for detail?


----------



## Rees

Pretty good detail. Its much smaller and lighter than the large one. Tomorrow I will get some comparison shots with my cannon.


----------



## willydigger

Here are a couple custom copper beads. 
Frog







 

Predator


----------



## Toohotruk

That's pretty cool!


----------



## mcbrat

new UltraLux 18350. I pocket carry the MicroLux.
THe UltraLux gets a bit toasty on high! :devil:


----------



## Rees

Backed this cool key dangle on kickstarter. Obviously pledged for copper one!
link


----------



## tobrien

Rees said:


> Backed this cool key dangle on kickstarter. Obviously pledged for copper one!
> link



Holy cow nice!


— Sent from my unreleased, next generation iPad 44 running iOS 'M' (to be released in the year 2036) that Steve Jobs gave me personally using Tapatalk QuadHD 7 posted by TweetDeck 97.5.2.


----------



## Rees

Only a few days left on the campaign. Hoping spreading the word will help complete this awesome clip.


----------



## tobrien

Rees said:


> Only a few days left on the campaign. Hoping spreading the word will help complete this awesome clip.



yeah and looking at the Kickstarter page, I'd bet money that guy is a fellow CPFer too based on the flashlights alone


----------



## Rees

I actually found this on the banners that change all the time at the top of the page. Im not sure if he has a CPF handle, but I figured I put it in here to get the word out some as I had not seen a post asbout it yet. Figured no one really pays too much attention to the banners, but it caught my eye when I saw the copper one on the banner.


----------



## mcbrat

He's on EDCF . "Gamble".


tobrien said:


> yeah and looking at the Kickstarter page, I'd bet money that guy is a fellow CPFer too based on the flashlights alone


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> Only a few days left on the campaign. Hoping spreading the word will help complete this awesome clip.



fully funded and then some!


----------



## Rees

Just showed up in the mail today.
pretty strong for a little guy


----------



## Toohotruk

That's pretty cool Rees! I had to order one for myself!


----------



## fyrstormer

Neodymium is good stuff. Just watch out for the nickel coating, it will start to chip off if the magnet is allowed to pull itself onto metal objects at full speed.


----------



## mcbrat

fyrstormer said:


> Neodymium is good stuff. Just watch out for the nickel coating, it will start to chip off if the magnet is allowed to pull itself onto metal objects at full speed.



yep. I used some to repair a Rickenbacker bass pickup that had it's magnet removed. I had to "resize" on of them and the plating popped off along with the edge 

that is slick. I was wondering about coming in contact with credit cards, etc, but according to their site, the 5/16" magnet may cause harm, but the 1/4" with I'm guessing the slightly thicker walls protects somewhat...


----------



## fyrstormer

mcbrat said:


> yep. I used some to repair a Rickenbacker bass pickup that had it's magnet removed. I had to "resize" on of them and the plating popped off along with the edge
> 
> that is slick. I was wondering about coming in contact with credit cards, etc, but according to their site, the 5/16" magnet may cause harm, but the 1/4" with I'm guessing the slightly thicker walls protects somewhat...


Obviously the exposed side of any magnet will erase a credit card. The shielded sides may still erase a credit card, depending on how strong the magnetic field is. Copper reacts to moving magnetic fields (hence why copper wire is used in generators), but I don't think it has the ability to contain a stationary magnetic field.


----------



## yoyoman

For those of you who want to keep your copper bright, shiny and sparkly, I was flipping through some threads in Photonfanatic and found a reference to ProtectaClear.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I've seen those references as well. Has anyone on this thread used it? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## yoyoman

The source is pretty good. His use is a pretty good endorsement. I may pick up some when I'm in the States next month.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I think I may just pick up a can and give it a try. Given the number of copper lights in my collection, and the fact that I like them shiny, this should really help. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## yoyoman

I'm about to order, too. Spray or apply?


----------



## dlmorgan999

I was wondering the same thing. Spray makes me a bit nervous. I think I'll go for apply so that I have more precise control over exactly where it goes.

Also, in the application demo video, they said to first clean the surface (they were showing stainless steel) with Xylene. I wonder if that's safe for copper?


----------



## yoyoman

I was going to get the spray - the description talks about intricate parts. I'm pretty good with a spray. Xylene could be overkill. But it should be fine for copper.


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> some new copper stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skull is 20mm x 13mm x 16mm
> beads are .4" long x .37" width with .19" id



I removed the glow powder epoxy from my big skull eys, and my hands cleaned all the tarnish off it to the point where it looked really cool again, so it prompted me to order "Poor Tivoli" as well as the beads...


----------



## TnC_Products

Here is some more Copper fun!






Here is a Copper and Brass Cash Can as well.


----------



## easilyled

Chris, are those the E-series lights in the top picture? They look fantastic.
I would love one of them and am ready to buy it right now. :thumbsup:
I'm curious as to the details of the L.E (emitter, UI, current levels). Are they for CR123s or 18350s?


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Chris, are those the E-series lights in the top picture? They look fantastic.
> *I would love one of them and am ready to buy it right now.* :thumbsup:
> I'm curious as to the details of the L.E (emitter, UI, current levels). Are they for CR123s or 18350s?


+1!!! 

I really like the look of the business end of the light.


----------



## TnC_Products

easilyled said:


> Chris, are those the E-series lights in the top picture? They look fantastic.
> I would love one of them and am ready to buy it right now. :thumbsup:
> I'm curious as to the details of the L.E (emitter, UI, current levels). Are they for CR123s or 18350s?



I only made 5 of these lights. I am not sure how many will be available for sale when they get built up. These will be very special one-of-a-kind type of lights. When you see the specs you will know why. They are not available yet. They are E-series compatible. You should be able to find all the specs on my site. The machining was completed a while ago. Just need to finish up the electronics and build them up. You can also find more details here!


----------



## easilyled

TnC_Products said:


> I only made 5 of these lights. I am not sure how many will be available for sale when they get built up. These will be very special one-of-a-kind type of lights. When you see the specs you will know why. They are not available yet. They are E-series compatible. You should be able to find all the specs on my site. The machining was completed a while ago. Just need to finish up the electronics and build them up. You can also find more details here!



Chris, I was hoping that I had kind of reserved one? In post #304 of this thread, after seeing some of the parts, I suggested that you make an E-series head and screw-in L.E to go with the other parts and that dlmorgan999 and I would definitely buy them.


----------



## dlmorgan999

If you are taking reservations, I definitely want one. I would even pay right now!!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> If you are taking reservations, I definitely want one. I would even pay right now!!



Yes, me too!


----------



## TnC_Products

I pretty much set one aside for you and Dave when they get completed. I will put three on the store right now for anyone that would like to Pre-Pay.


----------



## easilyled

TnC_Products said:


> I pretty much set one aside for you and Dave when they get completed. I will put three on the store right now for anyone that would like to Pre-Pay.



Thanks I've pre-paid for mine now. (I included my CPF-name in the store order "Notes") :thumbsup:

Its exciting that these will be programmable. If at all possible I would prefer mine to be pre-programmed Low/Medium/High with memory please.


----------



## dlmorgan999

TnC_Products said:


> I pretty much set one aside for you and Dave when they get completed. I will put three on the store right now for anyone that would like to Pre-Pay.


I just paid for mine as well. Thanks Chris!


----------



## TnC_Products

Thanks guys. Now I have no choice but to try to get these to you as quick as possible. 

Chris


----------



## TnC_Products

These will be set at Hi/Med/Low with memory before shipping. You can add the custom, strobe, SOS later if you would like. 

I just realized you mentioned Low first. I don't have the modes set this way. This might have to me a V2 of the electronics so people could set the sequence of the modes.

Sorry, I was not trying to jack this thread. it wasn't supposed to be a sales thread. Please use the link I provided or e-mail me with further questions.

Chris




easilyled said:


> Thanks I've pre-paid for mine now. (I included my CPF-name in the store order "Notes") :thumbsup:
> 
> Its exciting that these will be programmable. If at all possible I would prefer mine to be pre-programmed Low/Medium/High with memory please.


----------



## franzdom




----------



## dlmorgan999

That looks nice Franz.  It also reminds me that I still need to install trits in my light!


----------



## mcbrat

added a new (old) light to my copper collection today 

my son dropped this when it was on his keychain...






and this was my fix...

the head is just small enough to be able to fit in a copper pipe. just cut to length, file, add epoxy and insert broken head. be sure to protect lens from overspill epoxy when inserting head.

I tried to put the "new" head on a spare copper body, but forgot that the AL threading is different from the Cu & SS threading....


----------



## borealis

^^^ That's a neat fix!

A few people liked it, so here's some copper (but technically it's no longer mine). Also we need a "show off your carbon fiber" thread .


----------



## mcbrat

borealis said:


> ^^^ That's a neat fix!
> 
> A few people liked it, so here's some copper (but technically it's no longer mine). Also we need a "show off your carbon fiber" thread .



Nice look!


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool fix McBrat! :thumbsup:

And I love the carbon fiber on that light Borealis! oo:


----------



## creyc

Hmm this old thing? :thumbsup:


----------



## mcbrat

creyc said:


> Hmm this old thing? :thumbsup:



nice!


----------



## mcbrat

does the magnet go all the way to the split ring hole?



Rees said:


> Just showed up in the mail today.
> pretty strong for a little guy


----------



## Rees

The magnet doesn't go all the way through the copper housing to the split ring.


----------



## turkeylord

Family portrait...






Just got the clicky in the mail yesterday - so far so good on 14500. Color temp is actually pretty neutral - maybe 5000k, but I still may try to swap in a 219.


----------



## creyc

turkeylord said:


> Family portrait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the clicky in the mail yesterday - so far so good on 14500. Color temp is actually pretty neutral - maybe 5000k, but I still may try to swap in a 219.



That clicky is so cool, what is it??


----------



## turkeylord

creyc said:


> That clicky is so cool, what is it??


Thanks! It's been mentioned a couple times, but it's a Maratac AA clicky specially made for Huckberry.

You might have to be registered to see the pricing on this page:
https://secure.huckberry.com/store/huckberry-general-store/aa-copper-flashlight


----------



## creyc

I seriously need to stop browsing this forum.

Clickie on the way..


----------



## mcbrat

creyc said:


> I seriously need to stop browsing this forum.
> 
> Clickie on the way..



The head of the clicky has a ramping driver and you can adjust the brightness (I dislike. Sometimes it won't turn on) . The regular maratac Cu (and ss) head fits on though so you can have a regular L-H clicky.


----------



## turkeylord

mcbrat said:


> The head of the clicky has a ramping driver and you can adjust the brightness (I dislike. Sometimes it won't turn on) . The regular maratac Cu (and ss) head fits on though so you can have a regular L-H clicky.


Mine hasn't failed to turn on... Seems to me any lower mode is only memorized for about a second, e.g. if you have it off for longer than a second it forgets the lower mode and goes back to high. Does yours work differently? I would like if the ramping paused at the bottom and top of the range - it's difficult to get it stopped at the lowest output.

That being said - I think I would probably prefer the standard head as well.

creyc - Glad I could help


----------



## creyc

Oh, so now I just need to track down a regular twisty AA model, too! Haha. This place is killin me!


----------



## mcbrat

Collecting copper is a dangerous, costly slope  

And this place is filled with lots of enablers.


----------



## mcbrat

case in point.

the new FM Copper body V3 arrived.
V1, V2, V3 in order...







and the V3 Body lego'd with a Cryos M2 Bezel and a Cryos Tail


----------



## lentuk

Just got a new Sherline lathe, Made a copper bead today.


----------



## creyc

turkeylord said:


> Mine hasn't failed to turn on... Seems to me any lower mode is only memorized for about a second, e.g. if you have it off for longer than a second it forgets the lower mode and goes back to high. Does yours work differently? I would like if the ramping paused at the bottom and top of the range - it's difficult to get it stopped at the lowest output.
> 
> That being said - I think I would probably prefer the standard head as well.
> 
> creyc - Glad I could help



Just got the clicky in the mail today, unfortunately I cannot figure out how to change modes regardless of what I do, tapping, clicking, holding, head loose, head tight, upside down hanging from my ankles....you get the picture.

Odd thing about Maratac is they sort of kind of exist as a company, but for all practical purposes don't because you can't get in touch with them.


----------



## turkeylord

Clicky ON and head loose doesn't ramp down and back up?


----------



## creyc

turkeylord said:


> Clicky ON and head loose doesn't ramp down and back up?



Not that I can tell, unless I'm doing it wrong..?

http://youtu.be/HVn-CSylxN8


----------



## turkeylord

creyc said:


> Not that I can tell, unless I'm doing it wrong..?http://youtu.be/HVn-CSylxN8


 Looks like you're doin it right, must just be defective.


----------



## creyc

Thanks, hard to find much info anywhere else on this light, leave it to CPF! 

Guess it needs to go back..

By the way it's on a fresh charged Eneloop in the video.


----------



## timbo114

creyc said:


> Not that I can tell, unless I'm doing it wrong..?
> 
> http://youtu.be/HVn-CSylxN8



Just got mine today - I popped in a used cell that was lying on my desk - it didn't ramp for me.
Try a fresh cell, start with the head tight - barely loosen 1/8th of a turn, watch for 5 seconds to see the ramping in action.
Freshly charged eneloop cell worked like a charm.
If you can't tell if it's ramping ... go into a dark room and try again.

I love the craftsmanship of this light .. I do not care for the UI.


----------



## mcbrat

agreed on the UI. it's not a multi-mode light per se. it's a on-off clicky, with what supposed to be adjustable brightness with the head loosening, then set level by tightening. sometimes mine will not turn back on, unless I re-adjust the head. I also cleaned up the threads really well too, and that seemed to help.


----------



## timbo114

dlmorgan999 said:


> I think I may just pick up a can and give it a try. Given the number of copper lights in my collection, and the fact that I like them shiny, this should really help. Thanks for the reminder.


DL,
Just how *DO* you keep those lights so creamy smooth and polished?
What are you using?


----------



## dlmorgan999

timbo114 said:


> DL,
> Just how *DO* you keep those lights so creamy smooth and polished?
> What are you using?


I was originally using Nevr-Dull. I still have a lot of it, and I use it on occasion. It seems to keep the tarnish away for a longer period of time, but it takes more work to apply. For regular periodic polishing I'm now using Wenol metal polish. It works very well on all my lights (Copper, Titanium and Brass). 

I haven't gotten around to buying any ProtectaClear yet.


----------



## Cerealand

Ron's Cryos Copper 6p (12oz) vs a Oveready HAIII 6p (6oz).


----------



## Chodes

Just been to the post office





Try some legos


----------



## Toohotruk

SWEET!!! oo:


----------



## tobrien

@chodes, those KL3 ribbed heads look good on anything!


----------



## Chodes

Another parcel from the post office. V1 FM. Patina started. 
Nailbender Triple Nichia on copper heatsink.


----------



## mcbrat

Nice. Which FM body do you like best?


----------



## Chodes

No favourite.
V3 a bit chunkier. Suits some parts better. Look at the Z41 tail though, looks a bit weird.
I grabbed the complete V1 from Z-Tab in B/S/T/ really wanted a V1 body missed the original run so grabbed the complete.
I'd like another V1 body if I can find one...


----------



## Chodes

Light eyeballing you is FM26650 host with the copper front piece. (kinda like a C adapter)
XML LED (on Noctigon copper pad) sitting on a copper mule heatsink.
So you can't see the copper, but it belongs...


----------



## dlmorgan999

Chodes said:


> Another parcel from the post office. V1 FM. Patina started.
> Nailbender Triple Nichia on copper heatsink.


Nice light, and I really like this picture!


----------



## Chodes

dlmorgan999 said:


> Nice light, and I really like this picture!



Thanks mate. I was thinking your photos look like professional product shots.

I gave 2 coppers a clean, the other one will be rat light.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Chodes said:


> Thanks mate. I was thinking your photos look like professional product shots.


Thanks. 

I've been going through photography withdrawal lately as I haven't had any new lights for photo shoots. 

That situation will be remedied _very_ soon though! :devil:


----------



## Chodes

EDC+ Triple Nichia gets a lot of use for photos.


----------



## bnemmie

My modest collection. A copper Zippo, Maratac, and my EDC copper bracelet with a Latin motto on it. I'm on the fence about a copper embassy pen....






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mcbrat

bnemmie said:


> My modest collection. A copper Zippo, Maratac, and my EDC copper bracelet with a Latin motto on it. I'm on the fence about a copper embassy pen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Cool bracelet. How thick?


----------



## bnemmie

mcbrat said:


> Cool bracelet. How thick?



About 1/3". it's got some weight to it.


----------



## Toohotruk

That is a cool bracelet. oo:


----------



## bnemmie

Toohotruk said:


> That is a cool bracelet. oo:



Thanks! Here's a closer look if anyone is interested. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mcbrat

Added a JasonH C series Fatter Tail to the group to remove one of my Al tails so it's a complete copper light






L-R:

1. Cryos M2 Bezel, Mac's Copper Triple drop-in, FiveMega V3 Body, JasonH Fatter Tail
2. FiveMega Bezel, Torchlab V4 Triple drop-in, FiveMega V2 Body, FiveMEga Tail
3. Cryos 6P/Z44 Bezel, FiveMega V1 Body, Cryos Slim Tail
4. FiveMegaBezel, Cryos CuCF 18650 Body, Cryos standoff Tail
5. Cryos 6P/Z44 Bezel,Cryos CuCF 18350 Body, Jason H Fat Tail


----------



## dlmorgan999

I really like the looks of light #1. I think I may need to build one of those for myself.


----------



## mcbrat

dlmorgan999 said:


> I really like the looks of light #1. I think I may need to build one of those for myself.



it's HEAVY! I don't hink I've got a scale around to measure it....


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> it's HEAVY! I don't hink I've got a scale around to measure it....


I can believe that. This is my heaviest copper light. It uses a 26650 battery, and it's a beast!!





Here is a shot with two other large lights, to give you an idea of scale (the one on the right is the 26650 Thud):


----------



## tjswarbrick

mcbrat said:


> Added a JasonH C series Fatter Tail to the group to remove one of my Al tails so it's a complete copper light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-R:
> 
> 1. Cryos M2 Bezel, Mac's Copper Triple drop-in, FiveMega V3 Body, JasonH Fatter Tail
> 2. FiveMega Bezel, Torchlab V4 Triple drop-in, FiveMega V2 Body, FiveMEga Tail
> 3. Cryos 6P/Z44 Bezel, FiveMega V1 Body, Cryos Slim Tail
> 4. FiveMegaBezel, Cryos CuCF 18650 Body, Cryos standoff Tail
> 5. Cryos 6P/Z44 Bezel,Cryos CuCF 18350 Body, Jason H Fat Tail




I've been away from this one for a while, and missed the Fatter tail. That thing rocks!
I think I like it better than the Standoff currently on my 6P/Z44, Ultracool V1.


----------



## Chodes

Just finished home made copper/al heatsink with the head it will go in.
Illuminated partially by FM Copper 6P starting to tarnish.


----------



## mcbrat

tjswarbrick said:


> I've been away from this one for a while, and missed the Fatter tail. That thing rocks!
> I think I like it better than the Standoff currently on my 6P/Z44, Ultracool V1.



JasonH will still make them. It's not tailstand-able though.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Here's pretty much all the copper I own (except for the pennies.)




Bucket-o'-Copper:





I call this my copper EDC, even though the watch and knife don't truly contain any. I think the pen is plated.


----------



## mcbrat

creyc said:


> Thanks, hard to find much info anywhere else on this light, leave it to CPF!
> 
> Guess it needs to go back..
> 
> By the way it's on a fresh charged Eneloop in the video.




Did you get it sent back? I had Vinh put a 219 in mine, but still using the same driver


----------



## peakfreak

here's a copper one (&brass & ti) all dangled out.


----------



## mcbrat

I tried a 14500 in mine (Maratac AA Copper Clicky) and it's been working okay so far. nice and bright. and good color since its got a 219 in it now.




timbo114 said:


> Just got mine today - I popped in a used cell that was lying on my desk - it didn't ramp for me.
> Try a fresh cell, start with the head tight - barely loosen 1/8th of a turn, watch for 5 seconds to see the ramping in action.
> Freshly charged eneloop cell worked like a charm.
> If you can't tell if it's ramping ... go into a dark room and try again.
> 
> I love the craftsmanship of this light .. I do not care for the UI.


----------



## turkeylord

mcbrat said:


> I tried a 14500 in mine (Maratac AA Copper Clicky) and it's been working okay so far. nice and bright. and good color since its got a 219 in it now.


I tried to open mine up and nearly destroyed the board and the threads :shakehead even with heat... I better leave the modding to the pros.

Currently running a 219 direct drive off of a 14500 in an older head.

I would love to have a 219 with the twisty driver and the clicky body. Or better yet the foursevens MiniAA driver...


----------



## Sirad

Copper P60 host with triple nichia 219 dropin.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Sirad said:


> Copper P60 host with triple nichia 219 dropin.


That's a great looking host, but I don't recognize it. Who made it?


----------



## Sirad

It's a custom work from fritz15 in the german "Taschenlampen-forum.de" which was made for me.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Sirad said:


> It's a custom work from fritz15 in the german "Taschenlampen-forum.de" which was made for me.


Very nice - I'm jealous!


----------



## yoyoman

Fritz15 also made these mini Worm and mini Maratac bodies - his work is very good


----------



## mcbrat

Picture from Hartigan on EDCF. Copper mini knucks made by someone on USN


----------



## mcbrat

Added some new LensLight coppers avaialble to the Copper LED List (in sig).


----------



## mcbrat

tjswarbrick said:


> Fantastic collection.
> 
> When the Cryos gets there, we've got see comparison pics of the FM Ultra Cool/Cryos and both the FM and the Fatty tail. FM "C" looks like the base of a rocketship, to me. Between that, and the high polish finish, it's almost like he didn't want it to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Micro-Lux. Very cool.
> Somehow I missed the AA Clicky completely. Have you tried the ramping head on the twisty body?



Did you see that Overready has the copper bezel rings (Z44) now? I'm gonna stick with my trit ring though I think. no trits in it, but I like the crenelation.


----------



## willydigger

Got a new *Machine Werks* bead to go with my *Villain*.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

This thread...wow one of the few that just makes me wish I had a serious windfull....truely some nice items that on this fourm....NOM NOM NOM! althougu I can't decided if I prefers TI or Cu?


----------



## tjswarbrick

mcbrat said:


> Did you see that Overready has the copper bezel rings (Z44) now? I'm gonna stick with my trit ring though I think. no trits in it, but I like the crenelation.



No! Thanks for the tip.
I have a Cryos tail on it now, and just got the square orange/red silicone O-ring to set it off.
Need to take another pic - maybe after replacing the bezel ring...


----------



## kaichu dento

Hey copper fans, look at this site, especially the solid copper flask!


----------



## mcbrat

nice.


----------



## mcbrat

peakfreak said:


> here's a copper one (&brass & ti) all dangled out.



I got my copper GearPull the other day. it's awesome!


----------



## fl0t

I just received my first copper light, but I don't want to open it, Maratac copper CR123:






Even my gf doesn't want me to open it. I think I'll order another and open that one, lol.


----------



## tjswarbrick

mcbrat said:


> Did you see that Overready has the copper bezel rings (Z44) now? I'm gonna stick with my trit ring though I think. no trits in it, but I like the crenelation.



Just put it on tonight. I don't have my lightbox set up, so I cannot snap a pic to do it justice. But - WOW!
All copper transforms the light.


----------



## MojaveMoon07

fl0t said:


> I just received my first copper light, but I don't want to open it, Maratac copper CR123:
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...HbTURVCc/w437-h583-no/IMG_20131121_103744.jpg
> 
> Even my gf doesn't want me to open it. I think I'll order another and open that one, lol.




I came across this caution.




> _(link)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [My flashlight] doesnt turn on half the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket lint can muck up contacts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you tell if its emitter or contact problem?
> What pocket lint? It was delivered today straight out of foil packaging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miles from ETR _[endtimesreport.com]_ mentions the foil packaging being part of the problem. *The foil seals in excess oil from the milling process*, guess it leaves the copper looking shiny new is why. *But it can also coat the contact points. No good for actual usage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fl0t

Thanks for the tip MojaveMoon07!

I ended up opening the light for that reason exactly. I wanted to see if the light was working and to check the general status of the copper.

And also cause my awesome gf had already ordered another one 

Here are some pics:


----------



## dbleznak




----------



## yoyoman

Great idea


----------



## vinsanity286

All my copper...for now:devil:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


Some more copper hiding inside...




[/IMG]


Vin


----------



## ryansoh3

Machining some copper pills:


----------



## mcbrat

dlmorgan posted some pics of his Beta-QR from Promethius (Jason)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Kickstarter&p=4335803&viewfull=1#post4335803

I just got mine today. it is very nice, and for those who may be wondering, this one perfectly lego's with the Worm Copper (Full interchange of head/body), and the MAratac Cu AAA (Beta-QR head on Maratac body only), and the Beta-QR head works on the Fritz15 mini bodies as well.


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## kaichu dento

yoyoman said:


>


This may be my all time favorite grouping of copper lights.


----------



## yoyoman




----------



## dlmorgan999

As my copper collection grows, I'm getting a bit behind on polishing , but here are some updated photos anyway.


----------



## easilyled

Very impressive copper collection Dave (and great pictures)

I would have hoped that a certain TNC light would have been in evidence by now, but apparently not yet.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> I would have hoped that a certain TNC light would have been in evidence by now, but apparently not yet.


Sadly, no.  I might have to follow up on that again.


----------



## mcbrat

here's the latest pic of my copper LED lights. I have one Rayovac 2D Copper Bullet Incan as well. I guess my Maratac copper split pea lighter is in the pic as well....


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice collection! oo:


----------



## dlmorgan999

My family of TNC copper lights is growing.


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. Some nice lights posted in this thread!


----------



## mcbrat

very nice!



dlmorgan999 said:


> My family of TNC copper lights is growing.


----------



## mcbrat

My Beta-QR with a great patina going, along side the Worm.


----------



## tobrien

mcbrat said:


> My Beta-QR with a great patina going, along side the Worm.



oh nice! how long has that patina been going on the Beta QR?


----------



## mcbrat

tobrien said:


> oh nice! how long has that patina been going on the Beta QR?



Since Dec. 12. It's been my daily pocket carry and user.


----------



## tobrien

mcbrat said:


> Since Dec. 12. It's been my daily pocket carry and user.



gotcha, thanks. those Beta QRs in copper look great


----------



## FredRydr

Never mind.

Fred


----------



## fyrstormer

dlmorgan999 said:


>


That is some tasty looking copper, right there. I especially like the one in the middle.


----------



## mcbrat

The whole family now with the newest PR-AR from TnC...


----------



## easilyled

^^^ You're certainly the king of Copper. Great collection and nicely displayed. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

fyrstormer said:


> That is some tasty looking copper, right there. I especially like the one in the middle.


Thanks.  I still have a soft spot for my TNC lights - especially the copper ones.


----------



## jonwkng

Amazing collections, guys! Polished or patina... Those are beautiful lights. I suppose one thing that the pictures fail to convey is the heft and feel of copper lights in-hand, and scent of copper.


----------



## weklund

*... Beta-QR and Maratac ...

*






​


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Amazing collections, guys! Polished or patina... Those are beautiful lights. I suppose one thing that the pictures fail to convey is the heft and feel of copper lights in-hand, and scent of copper.



Yes, you're right. The sheer weight of copper always takes me by surprise.

If there was such a thing as a an alloy of Titanium and copper (50/50), it would be the perfect metal of choice, if it had the nice rose color of copper and its thermal and electrical conductivity, combined with the strength, lighter weight and durability of Titanium!!!


----------



## mcbrat

easilyled said:


> Yes, you're right. The sheer weight of copper always takes me by surprise.
> 
> If there was such a thing as a an alloy of Titanium and copper (50/50), it would be the perfect metal of choice, if it had the nice rose color of copper and its thermal and electrical conductivity, combined with the strength, lighter weight and durability of Titanium!!!



How about tungsten / copper? The darts I have made of it haven't worn at all, and it seems a little lighter that I think it would be if all copper.


----------



## tobrien

mcbrat said:


> How about tungsten / copper? The darts I have made of it haven't worn at all, and it seems a little lighter that I think it would be if all copper.



i like that idea!


----------



## easilyled

mcbrat said:


> How about tungsten / copper? The darts I have made of it haven't worn at all, and it seems a little lighter that I think it would be if all copper.



Sounds intriguing! I will do some reading.


----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


> How about tungsten / copper? The darts I have made of it haven't worn at all, and it seems a little lighter that I think it would be if all copper.


I wonder if there is any mokume-gane material of that composition?


----------



## kaichu dento

easilyled said:


> If there was such a thing as a an alloy of Titanium and copper (50/50), it would be the perfect metal of choice, if it had the nice rose color of copper and its thermal and electrical conductivity, combined with the strength, lighter weight and durability of Titanium!!!


I like it, and would probably go with that every time if it was an affordable option.

Who knows if this TiCu alloy is possible?


----------



## easilyled

kaichu dento said:


> I like it, and would probably go with that every time if it was an affordable option.
> 
> Who knows if this TiCu alloy is possible?



Unfortunately, I don't think that there is an alloy like this. It was just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Toohotruk

That would be really cool!


----------



## easilyled

Apparently its not just a dream.

There does appear to be such a thing as Copper-Titanium master alloys.

In the link here there is one with 30% Ti and one with 50% Ti - if you scroll down the page. (CuTi30 and CuTi50)

Whether these are easy to obtain commercially in small samples and whether they provide the properties that we are looking for is something that I don't know though.


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Apparently its not just a dream.
> 
> There does appear to be such a thing as Copper-Titanium master alloys.
> 
> In the link here there is one with 30% Ti and one with 50% Ti - if you scroll down the page. (CuTi30 and CuTi50)
> 
> Whether these are easy to obtain commercially in small samples and whether they provide the properties that we are looking for is something that I don't know though.


Nice sleuthing Daniel!  It would definitely be interesting to have a light made from this kind of material.


----------



## TnC_Products

I have sent the company an e-mail to see if it is even available in round bar. Hope to hear back from them soon.


----------



## dlmorgan999

TnC_Products said:


> I have sent the company an e-mail to see if it is even available in round bar. Hope to hear back from them soon.


Ooooh - thanks Chris!!


----------



## mcbrat

here's a good page on Tungsten-Copper.

http://www.tungsten-copper.com/


----------



## easilyled

TnC_Products said:


> I have sent the company an e-mail to see if it is even available in round bar. Hope to hear back from them soon.



Thanks, Chris. It will be interesting to find out more. :thumbsup:


----------



## samuraishot

My BeCu P0 after a year


----------



## sunny_nites

Copper and copper & brass lights. Next to a Four 7s Mini CR2 for a size comparison.


----------



## dlmorgan999

sunny_nites said:


> Copper and copper & brass lights. Next to a Four 7s Mini CR2 for a size comparison.


What are the two lights on the right? I don't recognize them.


----------



## schizeckinosy

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-made-lights&p=4382032&viewfull=1#post4382032

I think they are really cool!


dlmorgan999 said:


> What are the two lights on the right? I don't recognize them.


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks!

They are home made.

This is a link to a posting with more pics and some specs: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?380919-Home-made-lights


----------



## easilyled

sunny_nites said:


> Copper and copper & brass lights. Next to a Four 7s Mini CR2 for a size comparison.



Very nice. I've always thought that Copper and Brass would go together very nicely and that proves the point.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice indeed, and a creative use of materials.


----------



## Northern_Lights




----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. Cool pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. Cool pics. :thumbsup:



agreed. nice stuff!


----------



## Northern_Lights

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. Cool pics.







tobrien said:


> agreed. nice stuff!



Thanks Gents!


----------



## jabe1

RMSK has a Peak Eiger full copper lug body for sale now. Pricey, but it looks fantastic!


----------



## mcbrat

jabe1 said:


> RMSK has a Peak Eiger full copper lug body for sale now. Pricey, but it looks fantastic!



Thanks!


----------



## mcbrat

jabe1 said:


> RMSK has a Peak Eiger full copper lug body for sale now. Pricey, but it looks fantastic!



Mine arrived today! It is really nice. This is my first QTC light too.


----------



## Univtex34

I like Cu....


----------



## Tmack

Black anodized copper. ( I know I'm hiding the beauty) brass focus adapter. Gives an amazing duty cycle for its size. Loving the copper hosts/ heatsinks. These pens weigh a ton!


----------



## magellan

Wow. Spectacular! (Referring to post #209).


----------



## Jtaa05




----------



## Jtaa05




----------



## RI Chevy

Nice! My favorite photo so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcbrat

Jtaa05 said:


>



How is the top attached?


----------



## Jtaa05

The top came from a leather wallet. I soldered them together using a mini blowtorch.
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## Tmack

1w red laser in copper  also used for a dumbell


----------



## caddylover

nice!!!


----------



## UPTHEORG

Though technically not copper, the case and buckle for this Helson Sharkdiver 45mm is made mostly from copper (with zinc added for strength). I just got it last week and am loving it:


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice! oo:


----------



## kaichu dento

UPTHEORG said:


> Though technically not copper, the case and buckle for this Helson Sharkdiver 45mm is made mostly from copper (with zinc added for strength). I just got it last week and am loving it:


Copper+zinc=brass; copper+tin=bronze.

Nice looking watch!


----------



## fyrstormer

That's a hell of a watch. It must weigh a pound.


----------



## _UPz

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipper_(lighter)


----------



## MojaveMoon07

referring to the watch in post # 508

When you start sweating heavily in the summertime, I wonder if the sweat + metal(s) in that watch will cause a discoloration of either your wrist or the watch.

Do you start to mentally tune out the weight of that watch ? In the summer I often don't want anything on my wrist.


----------



## sinner-cpf

made a new edc light, machined copper.


----------



## Tmack

Lol yes you did. I want one.


----------



## dlmorgan999

sinner-cpf said:


> made a new edc light, machined copper.


Wow! That looks very nice. :thumbsup: You should make some more.


----------



## AndyF

I like the overall design!


----------



## mcbrat

dlmorgan999 said:


> Wow! That looks very nice. :thumbsup: You should make some more.



Agreed. What battery?


----------



## AJDeez

Never had so much material envy as this thread has been giving me for copper. Jeez, I am starting my copper hunt RIGHT AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice Sinner...more details please! 

And, :welcome:


----------



## will manners

Toohotruk said:


> Very nice Sinner...more details please!
> 
> And, :welcome:



Take a look here 

http://laserpointerforums.com/f66/cypreus-ii-edc-custom-copper-flashlight-88935.html


----------



## mcbrat

here's another copper-glowy creation 

I had a spare Maratac Cu AAA body from building the MAratac Cu mini with the Fritz15 body.
I had a Maratac SS AAA I was trying to sell, but then had this idea, so I kept it.

The Cu and SS versions have the same threads, so I encased the SS head in copper and glow epoxy to create this:


































1/2" copper pipe just slides over the Maratac heads, and the "hex bezel" was another pipe fitting that I cut the threaded section off of, and opened it up a bit. drilled holes through on each side, wrapped with tape, and filled with epoxy+glow powder, and slide the pipes together and tapered out the epoxy.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool idea! :twothumbs


----------



## Rees

I haven't post here in awhile so I figured its time to post some of my newest finds.

copper carabiner 
handmade by a guy I found that had made one for himself













Copper bolt
my electrician buddy gave me this from a bus connector


 

And my favorite lately
solid copper bullion cut into a *25 piece puzzle*








 

and heres also a 15 piece puzzle but from a NH state quarter


----------



## turkeylord

Quick update


----------



## mcbrat

Huckberry now has a copper money clip...


----------



## pageyjim

All of my copper is in my vintage lights.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Working on a little something:


----------



## mcbrat

^ yes please.


----------



## turkeylord

Illumination Supply Nichia 219B Preon 2 pill in my Maratac AAA Cu. :naughty:






Details: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...aratac-AAA-quot-Cu-quot&p=4445257#post4445257


----------



## sassaquin

ElectronGuru said:


> Working on a little something:



Is this a Peak Eiger copper Nichia 219 mule?


----------



## sinner-cpf

Toohotruk said:


> Very nice Sinner...more details please!
> 
> And, :welcome:


Thanks man. It is a 18350 edc light, with a 20mm reflector, arc lens, and a 2.8a 105c driver. more details on the thread that will manners linked. 

Happy to be here.


----------



## bubble




----------



## mcbrat

sassaquin said:


> Is this a Peak Eiger copper Nichia 219 mule?



Yep!


----------



## mcbrat

got my new Peak Eiger Cu Mule in! here's all the little guys.


----------



## mcbrat

The wall of light from the 219 mule head is awesome! running mine on an efest 10440.



ElectronGuru said:


> Working on a little something:


----------



## Tmack

3w 445nm.


----------



## notandyk

that copper maratac is sweet.


----------



## mcbrat

TnC Microlux Turbos






runs on a 10440.

size comparison to the others.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## dlmorgan999

mcbrat said:


>


Those look really nice - I can't wait to get mine! What is the light immediately to the left of the copper Micro-Lux Turbo?


----------



## mcbrat

That's the Ultralux 18350


----------



## easilyled

A copper-brass hybrid:-


----------



## mcbrat

easilyled said:


> A copper-brass hybrid:-


Nice. I really like the dragon pattern.


----------



## easilyled

mcbrat said:


> Nice. I really like the dragon pattern.



Thanks Mick. I always wanted to pair brass and copper together and this seemed like a nice light to try it with.


----------



## jonwkng

Some people like it shiny...
Some people like a nice patina...
Personally, I think copper looks pretty darn amazing when it is somewhere in between. 





Ok, so it is not pure Cu, but CuTe is close enough.


----------



## jmpaul320

Tmack said:


>



what watch is that Tony?


----------



## Tmack

Cheated a bit. 

It's a rose gold invicta. 
Not the most expensive watch in the world, but I saw it and fell in love. Has been a fantastic watch. Goes nicely with my little trio.

Many of the divers invicta are really bulbous, and awkward looking. This one looks much more elegant. My favorite dress watch. 

I can't afford a rolex, but this dies the job nicely


----------



## mcbrat

jonwkng said:


> Some people like it shiny...
> Some people like a nice patina...
> Personally, I think copper looks pretty darn amazing when it is somewhere in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it is not pure Cu, but CuTe is close enough.


What is that!?


----------



## jonwkng

mcbrat said:


> What is that!?



Hi Mick!
It is Jeff Hanko Copper-Tellurium EX11.2 GG Flashlight. 
A mix of shiny and patina highlights the Gunner's Grip body and the teardrop accents on the head really nicely.


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Some people like it shiny...
> Some people like a nice patina...
> Personally, I think copper looks pretty darn amazing when it is somewhere in between.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so it is not pure Cu, but CuTe is close enough.



Jon, congratulations on another JHanko masterpiece.

What a fantastic collection of them you have! :bow:


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Some people like it shiny...
> Some people like a nice patina...
> Personally, I think copper looks pretty darn amazing when it is somewhere in between.
> Ok, so it is not pure Cu, but CuTe is close enough.


I am one of those who prefers shiny, but this finish does look nice too. Seeing this light now makes me want to add one of these to my collection as well.


----------



## Toohotruk

Beautiful light *jonwkn*! oo:


----------



## mcbrat

thanks to an awesome forum member, I now have this. the knurling has awesome detail that I've not seen before in the pictures posted of these gems.


----------



## dlmorgan999

That's a great looking light mcbrat!


----------



## mcbrat

Patina after a week or so of pocket carry/use. I knew the BB version would patina fast, but Wow!


----------



## Bucket

The left and right lights belong to DBCstm. I made the copper bits for both of them. The center light is mine. I made the whole thing from scratch.


----------



## jonwkng

Bucket said:


> The left and right lights belong to DBCstm. I made the copper bits for both of them. The center light is mine. I made the whole thing from scratch.



Thanks for sharing, Bucket! That competition light you built is awesome! Guess you're busy with Damascus now?


----------



## Bucket

Yeah, the Damascus is enroute now. I can't wait!


----------



## jonwkng

Bucket said:


> Yeah, the Damascus is enroute now. I can't wait!



Please, please, please do share the build photos of the light in the Homemade Flashlights subforum, if you can. :bow:
That rod that Matt sent you looks amazing. 

Sorry for going off-topic guys, but this is one build that I'm sure will be worth glueing your eyeballs to the screen for.
[Now back to the regular "Show off your copper" goodness]


----------



## dlmorgan999

Bucket said:


> The center light is mine. I made the whole thing from scratch.


That's a great looking light! Nice work.


----------



## easilyled

Bucket said:


> The left and right lights belong to DBCstm. I made the copper bits for both of them. The center light is mine. I made the whole thing from scratch.



That is amazing! Please share some details and pictures of the build like jonwkng has requested above. :bow:


----------



## Bucket

easilyled said:


> That is amazing! Please share some details and pictures of the build like jonwkng has requested above. :bow:




Thanks! I will definitely do a thread for the Damascus build.

Here's the thread for the light shown above.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...n-making-a-flashlight-from-scratch-(almost)-)


----------



## american

Where's the copper eiger pics?


----------



## jonwkng

TnC Copper PR-AR light


----------



## Tmack




----------



## turkeylord

Got a new shiny today:






5oz Buffalo Nickel


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice!


----------



## easilyled

A couple of TNC lights. The larger copper/brass hybrid is now sporting a copper Dragon 2 X 26500 body and an MT-G2 L.E


----------



## jonwkng

Wow! Nice MT-G2 Hybrid Dragon, Daniel! Hefty light!


----------



## easilyled

jonwkng said:


> Wow! Nice MT-G2 Hybrid Dragon, Daniel! Hefty light!



Thanks Jon, I'm very happy with it.

All the tennis that I'm playing recently is helping when it comes to lifting the light.


----------



## CatsTide




----------



## Danform

Rees,what's the brand on that copper pen?? I gotta know!


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## mcbrat

american said:


> Where's the copper eiger pics?



a better shot of mine...


----------



## mcbrat

and this...


----------



## Rees

Danform said:


> Rees,what's the brand on that copper pen?? I gotta know!



Which one? larger clicky is from copperen.ch and smaller one for keychain is from sunshineproductsusa.com


----------



## american

mcbrat said:


> a better shot of mine...








Now we have a duel. Shown with a i3s clip. 2 weeks old pretty tarnished already.


----------



## fyrstormer

(nevermind)


----------



## js

Just a reminder: this forum is not really the place for political discussions or arguments. Copper coins have been shown before and are on topic, but a political message on the coin(s) is NOT on topic, and will of course prompt people to respond to the message and not so much the coppery-ness.

I'm letting everything stand as-is for now, in the hopes that the thread will not derail into a discussion about the 2nd amendment and the right to bear arms. If you wish to discuss these matters, please take them elsewhere, perhaps to CPFU.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## scout24

Nice copper, mcbrat! All of it.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I was so taken by the light that easilyled designed, that I had one made for myself (with permission from easilyled).


----------



## scout24

As much as I like my Ti SST-90 Dragon 26650, that brass and copper combo is just gorgeous. Nicely done to all involved!


----------



## fyrstormer

Those look fantastic.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I was so taken by the light that easilyled designed, that I had one made for myself (with permission from easilyled).



Thanks Dave, but that light is Chris's design in the truest sense of the word.

My only contribution was in the choice of metals, because I have always thought that copper and brass complement each other well. It was very considerate of you to ask me my "permission" but it is totally your right to order one without it (or anyone else for that matter).


----------



## kaichu dento

dlmorgan999 said:


>


Wow, what a great desktop photo!


----------



## dlmorgan999

kaichu dento said:


> Wow, what a great desktop photo!


Thanks.  And in case you don't already know, all of the photos I post are linked back to Flickr where you can get the high resolution original, if you want it.


----------



## turkeylord

FYI, Huckberry is no longer offering a Copper clicky - they now sell the standard Maratac CU (at a premium).


----------



## mcbrat

turkeylord said:


> FYI, Huckberry is no longer offering a Copper clicky - they now sell the standard Maratac CU (at a premium).



The site looks the same. the specs they list (incorrectly) have always been for the 2 mode twisty.


----------



## turkeylord

mcbrat said:


> The site looks the same. the specs they list (incorrectly) have always been for the 2 mode twisty.


Yeah, I'd post the actual email from Huckberry, but that's against the rules here. Essentially, "We no longer have the clicky switch & we’ve brought this to the attention of our team and they should be adjusting the information/pictures accordingly.". I also received a reply from CountyComm, which I also can't post, that essentially says it was a one-time run and won't be done again.

This is what I received:






I posted a WTB ad on CPFM, hopefully someone comes through...


----------



## mcbrat

copper and trits


----------



## easilyled

My copper collection:-





Copper & Brass collection:-


----------



## RI Chevy

The trits look real nice in those hosts! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

RI Chevy said:


> The trits look real nice in those hosts! :thumbsup:



Thanks.


----------



## jonwkng

Sinners.


----------



## dlmorgan999

jonwkng said:


> Sinners.


Great looking collection Jon!


----------



## mcbrat

I need to post some new pics. I finally got a lenslight micro Cu delta wrap. That's one heavy hunk o copper for a aaa...


----------



## bound




----------



## Noctiluco

Not all must be copper, i guess...


----------



## magellan

Beautiful collections everyone. My Cu collection is quite modest, but the Maratac AAA is a recent arrival, shown next to a Tain Ottavino titanium 10280 light.


----------



## magellan

Okay, it's not pure copper, but bronze is mostly copper. Here's a Muyshondt Ion CR2 light in aluminum bronze.


----------



## kaichu dento

magellan said:


> Okay, it's not pure copper, but bronze is mostly copper. Here's a Muyshondt Ion CR2 light in aluminum bronze.


I wonder how many are actually carrying them. I did for a short time, but it just sits in a drawer lately.


----------



## mcbrat

recent grabs....


----------



## easilyled

Don't you just love shiny copper?


----------



## jonwkng

easilyled said:


> Don't you just love shiny copper?



Amazing, Daniel! I'm too lazy to try to beat the humidity where I'm at... But I'm always in awe over that showroom shine of your copper lights. Beautiful... Simply beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Don't you just love shiny copper?


Wow!! Those are nice looking lights, and an excellent photo! :thumbsup:

Of course it helps that I'm also a big fan of _shiny _copper.


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Jon & Dave. 

I find that as long as I polish the lights up maybe once a month that they are fairly easy to maintain in that condition and the polishing process is a minimum of effort.


----------



## Tmack

I'm testing a clear coat that'll keep you Shiny fans happy without the elbow grease  
I know there is just something special about bare copper though.
Personally, I run my hands on it and let it sit so it looks dull.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Tmack said:


> I'm testing a clear coat that'll keep you Shiny fans happy without the elbow grease
> I know there is just something special about bare copper though.
> Personally, I run my hands on it and let it sit so it looks dull.


I'm definitely interested to hear the results of your testing!


----------



## magellan

Wow. Some gorgeous lights guys.


----------



## magellan

What is the middle one?



mcbrat said:


> recent grabs....


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> What is the middle one?



TnC NanoLux 10440


----------



## magellan

I thought so. I will be buying a 10280 Nano-Lux and a Micro-Lux 10280 shortly since I like sub-CR2 lights.


----------



## Rees

here's something I had to have when I saw them













since there solid copper they have some weight
they are still individually sleeved still


----------



## mcbrat

Wow! Very cool!


----------



## RI Chevy

They look like they are tough to shuffle!


----------



## Rees

haven't tried to play with them at all, but they can be flexed with a few in hand, just I don't see flexing them all for a riffle shuffle so probably limited to a overhand shuffle. And at 1lb 11.7oz it feels substantial in the hand.


----------



## Toohotruk

That really is cool!!! oo:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very cool! I see they are also available in Titanium. Now I'm tempted!!


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very cool! I see they are also available in Titanium. Now I'm tempted!!



Just make sure that the trit pattern on the reverse side of the card is consistent across all of the cards.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Just make sure that the trit pattern on the reverse side of the card is consistent across all of the cards.


You know me too well!


----------



## easilyled

It would be nice if all the characters on the cards could be made out of trits. 

Sounds like a job for Jeff!


----------



## magellan

LOL

Awesome idea! 



easilyled said:


> It would be nice if all the characters on the cards could be made out of trits.
> 
> Sounds like a job for Jeff!


----------



## GordoJones88

I am Copper Newb.





*embiggenable


----------



## dlmorgan999

GordoJones88 said:


> I am Copper Newb.


Looks like a great start! What is the copper light on the left?


----------



## GordoJones88

dlmorgan999 said:


> Looks like a great start! What is the copper light on the left?



That is the elusive Copper Worm.


----------



## dlmorgan999

GordoJones88 said:


> That is the elusive Copper Worm.


That looks really nice. Based on your comment though, I assume it's no longer available?


----------



## GordoJones88

dlmorgan999 said:


> That looks really nice. Based on your comment though, I assume it's no longer available?



Indeed, Copper Worm is no longer available from retailers.
I put a WTB in the Marketplace and an outstanding CPF member hooked me up.
However, a similar model is still available, Prometheus Beta-QRv2.


----------



## dlmorgan999

GordoJones88 said:


> Indeed, Copper Worm is no longer available from retailers.
> I put a WTB in the Marketplace and an outstanding CPF member hooked me up.
> However, a similar model is still available, Prometheus Beta-QRv2.


Thanks for the info. I already have both a copper and an EN Prometheus Beta. The Copper Worm is very nice looking, but I'll just have to be satisfied with photos.


----------



## GordoJones88

* uh huh hmm update your list i checked it wasn't on there cough *


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## dlmorgan999

GordoJones88 said:


> * uh huh hmm update your list i checked it wasn't on there cough *


Wow! I had really let my list get out-of-date. It's updated now.


----------



## magellan

Nice start! I like the copper from Prometheus. 

I didn't know they made one and now plan to get it. 



GordoJones88 said:


> I am Copper noob.


----------



## magellan

Yeah, I definitely don't. I have 2 different Ions and 3 different Aeons for a total of 5 and they are all shelf queens. But moshow9 had 10 at one point before I bought several from his collection.



kaichu dento said:


> I wonder how many are actually carrying them. I did for a short time, but it just sits in a drawer lately.


----------



## mcbrat

after some purging, I've tried to focus on AAA sized coppers, knurled ones having preference, and coppers I use... here's what's left now... plus a 4D [email protected] in Copper. I traded my Mac's Tri-EDC to get the Knurly back... and trying to limit myself to one model per maker if not knurled...


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool photo!


----------



## Str8stroke

I will play. The strange looking light you see was hand built with hand tools by OldLumen. The others you probably already know what they are if you are reading this thread. 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Toohotruk

Str8stroke said:


> I will play. The strange looking light you see was hand built with hand tools by OldLumen. The others you probably already know what they are if you are reading this thread.



Looks cool...could you give us some details on the hand built one please?


----------



## RUSH FAN

Very nice collection Mick.
I can't wait to get the Prometheus Beta QR in the mail.

Also, I like that 'black/blue' clip that you put on your last existing Prometheus there on the second row. Would love to know more details on the maker of that clip, mod, etc. Thanks! 



mcbrat said:


> after some purging, I've tried to focus on AAA sized coppers, knurled ones having preference, and coppers I use... here's what's left now... plus a 4D [email protected] in Copper. I traded my Mac's Tri-EDC to get the Knurly back... and trying to limit myself to one model per maker if not knurled...


----------



## cprrckwlf

RUSH FAN said:


> Very nice collection Mick.
> I can't wait to get the Prometheus Beta QR in the mail.
> 
> Also, I like that 'black/blue' clip that you put on your last existing Prometheus there on the second row. Would love to know more details on the maker of that clip, mod, etc. Thanks!



Prometheus now makes and sells clips for the betas -- com in raw Ti, Blue and A fade anodize (not sure what colors for that last one, it isn't pictured on the site. Just head to the site and find the lips page, you'll see it. (oh, and mine came in the other day, it's fantastic.)


----------



## Str8stroke

If you guys with the older version of the Beta look close at my photo you will see a easy way to fix the "wobble" in the quick release clips. By adding the orings to specific spots on the qr you can tighten the clips retention. There is also a tiny oring on the shaft between where the qr inserts into the light. Keeping positive pressure on the connection. Not only does it resolve the wobble, it make is much more secure. Other wise the new clip sure looks nice! I also read that Jason has changed the design of the qr. This to me was the weak point of the light. So good to see he is listening. Still love my Beta.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks guys!


----------



## mcbrat

Yes. The new clip only works on the v2 QR.


----------



## sandalian

Str8stroke said:


> I will play. The strange looking light you see was hand built with hand tools by OldLumen.


Wow, that is a nice custom bolt action flashlight :twothumbs


----------



## Str8stroke

Toohotruk said:


> Looks cool...could you give us some details on the hand built one please?




Oh, sorry for the delay. lol 
On the Bolt Action OL "Copper Smoothie Scratch Build" He built it using 1" and 3/4" copper pipe and fittings. 
It has a XM-L T6, very cool white, close to 6500K to MY eyes. You have to feed it 18350 AW's! Back on the 6500K tint, IT IS NOT purple at all. It runs on a DrJones driver that has 2 modes,plus ramping. The ramping is accessed by just pressing and holding down the switch. I believe he has high set around 1.5 amps. Also, tucked away behind a clear glass lens is a orange peal reflector. Old-Lumens gets total credit for the above info and the complete hand build. It was a one off project he did. I was lucky enough to snag it when he offered it for sale. I must say, it is a beefy piece!


----------



## turkeylord

Foursevens MiniMA pill in a Maratac Cu head with the Huckberry clicky body. Still need to swap the LED to a 219 and I'll be happy.


----------



## LumensMaximus

Here's mine...


----------



## Rees

LumensMaximus said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twothumbs 10lb ingot


----------



## LumensMaximus

I had 2 ten pounders, then with some free time I had coming, whittled out the 3 lights and a 48mm ball


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice!
I wish that the clicky version of that light was available for purchase. Seems like Huckberry ran out of these, correct? 



turkeylord said:


> Foursevens MiniMA pill in a Maratac Cu head with the Huckberry clicky body. Still need to swap the LED to a 219 and I'll be happy.


----------



## mcbrat

Yes, the clickies sold out and no plans for more.


----------



## mcbrat

turkeylord said:


> Foursevens MiniMA pill in a Maratac Cu head with the Huckberry clicky body. Still need to swap the LED to a 219 and I'll be happy.



What's the UI and battery options. I like the 219 in mine. I use 14500 and locked in high, but I can still get it to ramp down if needed


----------



## turkeylord

mcbrat said:


> What's the UI and battery options. I like the 219 in mine. I use 14500 and locked in high, but I can still get it to ramp down if needed


UI is the same as the MiniMA; L-M-H-L-M-H-Strobe-SOS-Beacon Hi-Beacon Lo. Can use either the clicky or head for mode changes. Will run AA NiMh to 14500 LiCo and anything in between without messing up the mode spacing. 

It really is too bad the clickys are discontinued.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! That's a big ol' ingot!!! oo:


----------



## Tmack

Some of these may be YOUR copper. But I'll show them off for you.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

The Mack is back! Damn dude, not messin' around with the copper! Lookin good for sure!
let me get #1 all the way on the left from you big dog! 
How much is that sucka gonna cost?
word on the street is that you were outta commission and on the DL (disabled list) due to an illness? Hope u and the fam are doing well bro. have a safe and happy New Years!

DWG


----------



## Tmack

Haha thanks man. Yup, I'm back! Feels good. 

#2 & 7 are actually available.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Tmack-

I will be sending you a pay pal today for the 1st copper light on the far left. Thanks. 



Tmack said:


> Some of these may be YOUR copper. But I'll show them off for you.


----------



## Tmack

She's sitting and waiting to be built for you man 


Lol I was just thinking, man he picked that one just in time.


----------



## fl0t

Str8stroke said:


>



Nice trio! Can you give some info on the one on the left?


----------



## Cerealand




----------



## turkeylord

fl0t said:


> Nice trio! Can you give some info on the one on the left?





Str8stroke said:


> Oh, sorry for the delay. lol
> On the Bolt Action OL "Copper Smoothie Scratch Build" He built it using 1" and 3/4" copper pipe and fittings.
> It has a XM-L T6, very cool white, close to 6500K to MY eyes. You have to feed it 18350 AW's! Back on the 6500K tint, IT IS NOT purple at all. It runs on a DrJones driver that has 2 modes,plus ramping. The ramping is accessed by just pressing and holding down the switch. I believe he has high set around 1.5 amps. Also, tucked away behind a clear glass lens is a orange peal reflector. Old-Lumens gets total credit for the above info and the complete hand build. It was a one off project he did. I was lucky enough to snag it when he offered it for sale. I must say, it is a beefy piece!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Tmack just made me a custom copper light. 

It's the 2nd from right.

Can't wait to get it!

(Photo courtesy of Tmack)


----------



## mcbrat

mine was the left one... here it is with the triple from Sinner...


----------



## RUSH FAN

Mick-

Congrats on the Tmack.

Hey, I really like that Sinner. How do I get one of those? 
Could you please tell me more details on that one? It physically resembles a Mac's Tri-EDC. 



mcbrat said:


> mine was the left one... here it is with the triple from Sinner...


----------



## mcbrat

you can contact him through this thread or PM.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...4-The-Cypreus-II-EDC-Custom-Copper-Flashlight

It's got a similar feel (to Mac's Tri-EDC) in the hand and the pocket. mine has L-M-H, Fast Strobe, Slow Strobe. strobes are accessed by going through the LMH sequence twice. Carclo is frosted. Body is 3 piece, so you could have a 18650 body tube if desired, and he has made some 18650's... switch is a reverse clickie. istalls from inside of tail. rubber tail switch cap is surrounded by brass. it looks to be pressed in, and then machined along with the copper... but I haven't had the tail apart to see... mine has Ti clip.



RUSH FAN said:


> Mick-
> 
> Congrats on the Tmack.
> 
> Hey, I really like that Sinner. How do I get one of those?
> Could you please tell me more details on that one? It physically resembles a Mac's Tri-EDC.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks Mick! Was yours a kit or a complete flashlight?
I had seen that he provides hosts.


----------



## mcbrat

RUSH FAN said:


> Thanks Mick! Was yours a kit or a complete flashlight?
> I had seen that he provides hosts.



it was a complete light. 3-XPG2, 3.0 amp driver. has rubber switch boot cap.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks for your help Mick.
Just sent a PM to Sinner.
Here's the new light from Tmack! 




[/IMG]


----------



## gunga

Can we.get another pic of the sinner clip?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## mcbrat

It's identical to the clip in the pic above of Mr. Bill, but ti instead of ss.


----------



## gunga

Identical? So it's not the Jetbeam/Nitecore clip? I have compared both and they are very close but the bolt size and spacing are different. Slightly different contours too.

BTW, it's Opus. Bill is my gross cat friend.


----------



## mcbrat

Mr. Bill in RUSH' pic...


----------



## gunga

Oh noooooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## mcbrat

the tmack clip looks about .5mm wider at the top. same general design though.

the Ti (assume it's Ti) one seems like it's more refined/precise...

but I couldn't tell you if that's a function of the material or not. Both work the same in my book....


----------



## gunga

You sure that's Ti? Sinner sent me the same one... as a steel clip (stonewashed). Told me the ti ones are different.


----------



## mcbrat

Ok. Could be steel. Seems stiffer than the other. Stonewashed would explain the finish difference.


----------



## gunga

I'll check mine with a magnet. He charges $18 for ti clips! Ugh!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Man, you've got an awesome Cu collection there Mick!
Is there one that you have started EDC 'ing more than others? 
Or which one has become your favorite? 
I really like that Sinner! 
Gunga, how do you like yours?


----------



## mcbrat

I usually pocket carry. Carrying the sinner today. Feels the best for my carry of the 4 above. I cycle through my small coppers and some of my SF E stuff


----------



## RUSH FAN

Cool!
Yes, I am definitely going to place an order with Mr.Sinner.



mcbrat said:


> I usually pocket carry. Carrying the sinner today. Feels the best for my carry of the 4 above. I cycle through my small coppers and some of my SF E stuff


----------



## gunga

I have it in ti. Nice and short. Kinda fat tho. Solid heavy copper pill. Outer finishing is generally quite nice. Don't expect Mac or McGizmo levels of Machining or finishing tho. Still, a good value host. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks Gunga! 
I'm going to order one from Sinner.
Mcbrat ordered his as a complete flashlight. 
Did you buy yours as a host, and then purchase parts for it?



gunga said:


> I have it in ti. Nice and short. Kinda fat tho. Solid heavy copper pill. Outer finishing is generally quite nice. Don't expect Mac or McGizmo levels of Machining or finishing tho. Still, a good value host.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

I ordered it as a host. Built it up with a circuit from Dr Jones (programmable, love it), triple Nichia 219B and a Carlco 10508 flood optic. Still waiting for my 20mm glass lenses (couldn't wait. This optic is already marked up so I'm not worried about scratches, I'll replace it when the lens comes in). Plus my glow sticker of course. Good value host. Threads were sloppy and loose but no one notices when it's tightened up. 

View attachment 228



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks for responding Gunga!



gunga said:


> I ordered it as a host. Built it up with a circuit from Dr Jones (programmable, love it), triple Nichia 219B and a Carlco 10508 flood optic. Still waiting for my 20mm glass lenses (couldn't wait. This optic is already marked up so I'm not worried about scratches, I'll replace it when the lens comes in). Plus my glow sticker of course. Good value host. Threads were sloppy and loose but no one notices when it's tightened up.
> 
> View attachment 228
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## LumensMaximus

mcbrat said:


> Cool Copper :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LumensMaximus

Another recent addition...Lenslight KO


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice! oo:


----------



## mcbrat

Nice. Are all the lenslight torches reflectorless?


----------



## thedoc007

mcbrat said:


> Nice. Are all the lenslight torches reflectorless?



As far as I know, yes. They are all zoom-able aspheric lights.


----------



## mcbrat

gunga said:


> I have it in ti. Nice and short. Kinda fat tho. Solid heavy copper pill. Outer finishing is generally quite nice. Don't expect Mac or McGizmo levels of Machining or finishing tho. Still, a good value host.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums




Also, the Sinner pill and Mac's pill do not have the same threading. Mac's is a finer pitch.
Sinners host also just has the optic up against the o-ring. no lense in front.


----------



## gunga

I have a lens on mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## slashzippo

mcbrat said:


> after some purging, I've tried to focus on AAA sized coppers, knurled ones having preference, and coppers I use... here's what's left now... plus a 4D [email protected] in Copper. I traded my Mac's Tri-EDC to get the Knurly back... and trying to limit myself to one model per maker if not knurled...


very nice！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！


----------



## RUSH FAN

So the threads don't match, huh?
I'm glad to hear that. 
I had thoughts of interchangeable engines between the Sinner and the Mac’s .
Thanks for the 411!


----------



## turkeylord

Just ordered a copper Retrakt from Huckberry. 





Hope it gets here quickly


----------



## RUSH FAN

I had Tmack's awesome master machinist Ed do some 'custom-custom' body work on my Cu flashlight. 

Here is the before:



[/IMG]

And here is the after!










_*Bad to the bone!*_


----------



## mcbrat

Nice transformation!


----------



## LumensMaximus

Much better...IMO :wave:


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks guys! 
The original light was just too blocky for my taste. 
I asked Ed originally if he could make it look more like a Mac's tri-edc. 
We went back and forth a bit, and came to this compromise. 
Much slimmer in the body!


----------



## Toohotruk

NICE!!! oo:


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks for your kind words!




Toohotruk said:


> NICE!!! oo:


----------



## turkeylord

Retrakt is here


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice pen! Is that from Karas Kustoms? 



turkeylord said:


> Retrakt is here


----------



## gavw

Love the copper things in this topic


----------



## turkeylord

RUSH FAN said:


> Nice pen! Is that from Karas Kustoms?


Yessir, already taking on a rosy hue oo:


----------



## mcbrat

FYI. CountyComm will be doing a copper Pico Pull. it's a few months out yet....


----------



## Univtex34

gotta love a good polish....


----------



## RUSH FAN

Cool!
What are you using for a polishing agent?
I am looking for something that will prevent or slow down tarnishing.


----------



## RUSH FAN




----------



## Univtex34

RUSH FAN said:


> Cool!
> What are you using for a polishing agent?
> I am looking for something that will prevent or slow down tarnishing.



Was cleaned with brasso, then I used Blue magic metal polish and a dremel. I'm not sure if it will slow down the tarnish, but man it sure makes it shiny. I use the Blue magic on my bare aluminum and titanium lights, as well as a brass bezel ring on my Moddoo. Found at an auto parts store.


----------



## turkeylord

Group photo


----------



## dlmorgan999

RUSH FAN said:


>


That is a gorgeous looking light! What is it? I don't recognize it.


----------



## archimedes

dlmorgan999 said:


> That is a gorgeous looking light! What is it? I don't recognize it.


Tmack Sinner Cypreus ... ?


----------



## RUSH FAN

Archimedes/dlmorgan999-

Thanks for the kind words! 
I bought the light from Tmack last year. Tmack and the machinist Ed Crouse made a run of 10 copper lights. Now, it didn't originally look like that when I bought it. I had Ed do some further body custom work. He's a talented gent!
Again, thanks for the kind compliment! 

Before picture next to a Mac’s Tri-EDC for comparison.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Univtex34 said:


> Was cleaned with brasso, then I used Blue magic metal polish and a dremel. I'm not sure if it will slow down the tarnish, but man it sure makes it shiny. I use the Blue magic on my bare aluminum and titanium lights, as well as a brass bezel ring on my Moddoo. Found at an auto parts store.


Thanks for the tip!
I will give it shot-


----------



## RUSH FAN

Nice picture! 
I wish that I had bought one of those clicky Maratac lights before they sold out for good. 



turkeylord said:


> Group photo


----------



## Str8stroke




----------



## mcbrat

What's the black head on the beta QR


----------



## Str8stroke

Oh that is a Fenix LD02, yes it works and works well!!! I forgot to post that. I have all kinds of legos between my AAA's. I will probably post a thread on Monday that has all the possible combos. As one can see the Beta head fits and works well on Maratac too.


----------



## Str8stroke

5lbs plus of Copper Goodness!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Str8stroke said:


> 5lbs plus of Copper Goodness!


Great pics! Thanks!


----------



## RUSH FAN

For the Cu fans: 

It looks like County Comm has the Maratac Cu AAA back in stock! Cheers-


----------



## jon_slider

RUSH FAN said:


> For the Cu fans:
> 
> It looks like County Comm has the Maratac Cu AAA back in stock! Cheers-



thanks for the heads up
their site is confusing, it lists the light as Medium first, at the top of the pagehttp://countycomm.com/aaacopper.html
AFTER THOUSANDS OF REQUEST *( MEDIUM / LOW / HIGH )*


but says Low first further down
*Now with 3 levels of brightness ( Low / Medium / High ).

*I sent Countrycomm a typo alert.

I went to youtube to try to get a better idea of the modes. The following video shows the sequence as Med Low High
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iovU1qjUzq8[/youtube]

Im a big fan of Low Medium High and hope oLight (iirc they make Maratacs) starts making the i3s with that sequence.

Im impressed at the significantly longer run time for the new Maratac. Is that due to the G5 Led?


----------



## magellan

Awesome!




RUSH FAN said:


> I had Tmack's awesome master machinist Ed do some 'custom-custom' body work on my Cu flashlight.
> 
> Here is the before:
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> And here is the after!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Bad to the bone!*_


----------



## magellan

RUSH FAN said:


> For the Cu fans:
> 
> It looks like County Comm has the Maratac Cu AAA back in stock! Cheers-



I ordered one a few months back. Great little light and I intend to buy another one as a gift for a friend.


----------



## mcbrat

I have to say the Tmack from you is the new fave EDC. I'm really liking the high polish you put on it, and I left the 2 mode...

new pics. 2 triples in the left pic, and 3 singles in the right.












RUSH FAN said:


> Man, you've got an awesome Cu collection there Mick!
> Is there one that you have started EDC 'ing more than others?
> Or which one has become your favorite?
> I really like that Sinner!
> Gunga, how do you like yours?


----------



## RUSH FAN

Mick-

I'm glad that my light went to a good home. I am already missing it!
Great collection! 



mcbrat said:


> I have to say the Tmack from you is the new fave EDC. I'm really liking the high polish you put on it, and I left the 2 mode...
> 
> new pics. 2 triples in the left pic, and 3 singles in the right.


----------



## mcbrat

Patina coming on strong....


----------



## bmstrong

mcbrat said:


> I have to say the Tmack from you is the new fave EDC. I'm really liking the high polish you put on it, and I left the 2 mode...
> 
> new pics. 2 triples in the left pic, and 3 singles in the right.



Can you list the lights?


----------



## mcbrat

mcbrat said:


> I have to say the Tmack from you is the new fave EDC. I'm really liking the high polish you put on it, and I left the 2 mode...
> 
> new pics. 2 triples in the left pic, and 3 singles in the right.



Sinner Customs Cypreus Triple, Mac's Knurly EDC, TnC PR-AR, Tmack EDC, Mac's SST-50 EDC.


----------



## chrisbfu

Sinner 18650 Tri-EDC


----------



## Str8stroke

chrisbfu, looks good my friend.


----------



## KDM

Here's a cheap copper bead for anyone interested. Pick you up a 1/8" coupling from the hardware store. Quick and dirty picture.


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice! I have done the same thing. I like how you etched yours. Nice


----------



## night.hoodie

turkeylord said:


> Group photo





RUSH FAN said:


> Nice picture!
> I wish that I had bought one of those clicky Maratac lights before they sold out for good.




Is that a clicky Maratac? Or a limited edition copper Lumintop Tool?

FWIW, I have corresponded with a sales liason at Lumintop very recently. They will be happy to manufacture the copper Tool again with an order for 500 pieces.


----------



## KDM

Str8stroke said:


> Nice! I have done the same thing. I like how you etched yours. Nice



Thanks, I was just messing around with a hacksaw blade making the marks on it.


----------



## mcbrat

night.hoodie said:


> Is that a clicky Maratac? Or a limited edition copper Lumintop Tool?
> 
> FWIW, I have corresponded with a sales liason at Lumintop very recently. They will be happy to manufacture the copper Tool again with an order for 500 pieces.



Yes, clicky maratac, small run sold only at Huckberry dot com. Long since sold out.


----------



## night.hoodie

mcbrat said:


> Yes, clicky maratac, small run sold only at Huckberry dot com. Long since sold out.



Understood. The copper clicky Lumintop Tool looks identical, also long sold out, and we know from the driver in the Maratac Rev. 2, which clearly reads "WORM," as well as the basic similar design of these lights, that somehow Lumintop and Maratac must have either a sister-sister or mother/daughter relationship. Its possible the copper clicky Maratac is identical to the copper clicky Lumentop Tool. But I have seen neither first hand.


----------



## mcbrat

I've only ever seen a Lumintop worm in copper. Have never seen the tool in copper.


----------



## mcbrat

Okay, just watched a video on the copper Tool. Very nice. The copper Tool is a AAA. The maratac clicky is a AA.


----------



## night.hoodie

mcbrat said:


> Okay, just watched a video on the copper Tool. Very nice. The copper Tool is a AAA. The maratac clicky is a AA.



Aha! See? Working together we have discovered the difference... the clicky CU Tool is AAA... looks identical to the Maratac AAA twisty, but with a clicky screwed on the back. There were two versions, one clicky, one non-clicky magnet tail. The modes of the Tool also differ from the Maratac.

Found some clicky CU Tool images:










Again, if we can pad 500, we can order. I should have mentioned, its possible to order these as just a host, no driver... but again, we'd need a big order. I'm in for 2! Who's with me?


----------



## mcbrat

Did they give you an idea of price each on 500?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'm in...


----------



## night.hoodie

mcbrat said:


> Did they give you an idea of price each on 500?



No quoted price-- I was uncomfortable asking knowing I could not place an order. But we can guess at what it might be if we assume that the complete Cu Tool with driver retailed about $40 (which I think is correct, not certain... perhaps someone remembers). The host is the expensive part... I want to put it around $30 retail, and assume their margins are slim, so we'll assume that is cost to aim wide to find a possibly wildly innaccurate figure of $15K.

Its a crazy idea, because I don't even understand how people who've never met could consolidate that much cash safely, securely, to place the order to begin with... idk, perhaps CPF powers will step in and just do it all for us, front the capital, and sell empty hosts individually for $60 for a massive profit off the site. I'm a dreamer...


----------



## gunga

I don't think it's viable. Do you know of any good aaa circuits available? Even further, know of any good aa circuits? I've never been able to find a good one.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Night_hoodie-the process is known as a group buy-the dealer starts a thread on CPF giving all the pertinent info on the light. There are 500 "slots" to fill. When the last slot is filled, then people pay & the lights are built & shipped.(this is a simplification of the process and I am sure I am missing a couple of points, but you can see the concept-no one person is shelling out $15 K and hoping to collect). This process works quite often(see HDS run of Red LED lights recently completed)...
Gunga-Vin has the "DriverVN" that will fit-what do you think of that?
I have a possible lead on several used Copper Maratac's that have fried circuits. If there is sufficient interest I could pursue it and see if we could send a batch of 10-15 to Vinh for modding. Cost would be higher, but could probably ale it happen a lot quicker than 500 sign-ups...


----------



## Noctiluco

I will be in for two of those nice copper tool. At a good price, perhaps more of two, for christmas presents...


----------



## gunga

DriverVn is available in aaa sizes? Can you post the link?


----------



## timbo114

Damn! That copper Tool is awesome.
I'd have been on that like a coat of paint, had I known of its existence.
I'm in for 2 or 3 of a group buy





Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I have a possible lead on several used Copper Maratac's that have fried circuits. If there is sufficient interest I could pursue it and see if we could send a batch of 10-15 to Vinh for modding. Cost would be higher, but could probably ale it happen a lot quicker than 500 sign-ups...



Please keep me in this loop.


----------



## night.hoodie

My email exchange with a Lumentop rep was very informal. I was surprised at the first response I received, and even more surprised that it encompased several email responses. Nice person. My inquiry with Lumintop is only interesting, I think, because it shows that Lumintop will respond to inquiries, and if an order is large enough, anyone can be a direct customer. Maybe we expect that's how it is with any company, but the larger manufacturers, in my experience, often tend to ignore individual inquiries, and it is understandable why. 

A "group buy" sounds viable, but I can't spearhead that myself... I don't know enough about how that would work, even if I recognize the examples offered. But I encourage someone else with confident knowledge of this process to initiate the new thread and contact [email protected] to see if there is enough interest among our members to place an order with Lumintop for the minimum order they would fulfill.


----------



## H.J.M.

night.hoodie said:


> My email exchange with a Lumentop rep was very informal. I was surprised at the first response I received, and even more surprised that it encompased several email responses. Nice person. My inquiry with Lumintop is only interesting, I think, because it shows that Lumintop will respond to inquiries, and if an order is large enough, anyone can be a direct customer. Maybe we expect that's how it is with any company, but the larger manufacturers, in my experience, often tend to ignore individual inquiries, and it is understandable why.
> 
> A "group buy" sounds viable, but I can't spearhead that myself... I don't know enough about how that would work, even if I recognize the examples offered. But I encourage someone else with confident knowledge of this process to initiate the new thread and contact [email protected] to see if there is enough interest among our members to place an order with Lumintop for the minimum order they would fulfill.




Someone could try mass drop .

how about some more copper pictures!


----------



## mcbrat

there should be plenty of pictures coming in the near future, when the new copper lights start landing...

here's the ones recently added to the copper list as linked in my sig...

Maker	|	Model	|	Battery/Size	|	New Available	|	Type
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
JHanko |	Twisted Trident in Copper	|	18350	|	No	|	One Off
Lumintop	|	Tool - Special Edition keychain clicky	|	AAA	|	No	|	One Off?
MBI - Match Box Instruments	|	HF-R, STT	|	10250, 10440	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs/Small Run
MBI - Match Box Instruments	|	HF-R, UTT	|	10250, 10440	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs/Small Run
MBI - Match Box Instruments	|	HF-Tiny	|	button cells	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs/Small Run
Peak	|	Eiger Ultra Copper Lug	|	AAA/10440	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs
Peak	|	Eiger Ultra X Copper Lug	|	10440	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs
sunny_nites	|	Micro ATL G3	|	n/a	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs
sunny_nites	|	Micro ATL G4	|	n/a	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs
TnC Products	|	Ultra-Lux 14500 Copper	|	14500	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs
TnC Products	|	Ultra-Lux 18350 Copper Triple Nichia 219B	|	18350	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs
TnC Products	|	Ultra-Lux 18350 Copper Triple XPG-2	|	18350	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs
TnC Products	|	Ultra-Lux 18650 Copper - Rev 2, 34mm optic	|	18650	|	Pre-Production	|	Customs


----------



## mcbrat

found out more info on the copper Tool. It was a special run done for a Facebook group, so it never hit the retail market...

Can you PM me the contact info you had for the Lumintop rep?



night.hoodie said:


> Aha! See? Working together we have discovered the difference... the clicky CU Tool is AAA... looks identical to the Maratac AAA twisty, but with a clicky screwed on the back. There were two versions, one clicky, one non-clicky magnet tail. The modes of the Tool also differ from the Maratac.
> 
> Found some clicky CU Tool images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if we can pad 500, we can order. I should have mentioned, its possible to order these as just a host, no driver... but again, we'd need a big order. I'm in for 2! Who's with me?


----------



## masterP

LumensMaximus said:


> Here's mine...




can I ask about your Cryos bezel? does it come with glass and O ring? and if not where did you get the glass and O ring?

thanks


----------



## LumensMaximus

Yes, comes complete, just add drop-in and go :wave:


----------



## masterP

LumensMaximus said:


> Yes, comes complete, just add drop-in and go :wave:



awesome, thanks.....what's the body on that one? I like it better than the Cryos ones with the carbon fibre


----------



## LumensMaximus

Fivemega makes some really cool stuff, these bodies are his, I bought one from him and the other complete light from another forum member.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?361212-Full-Copper-Ultra-Cool-C-head-By-Fivemega


----------



## mcbrat

masterP said:


> awesome, thanks.....what's the body on that one? I like it better than the Cryos ones with the carbon fibre



the one on the right is a V3. Left one is a V1.


----------



## mcbrat

I scored another Rev 1 Maratac Cu AAA !!!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

mcbrat said:


> found out more info on the copper Tool. It was a special run done for a Facebook group, so it never hit the retail market...
> 
> Can you PM me the contact info you had for the Lumintop rep?



I'm in for one, maybe three...


----------



## mcbrat

Top is the A1.8 model from AlloyLights (18650) and bottom is the TnC Ultralux 14500.


----------



## magellan

My modest but growing copper and brass collection, some shiny, some with patina, with my collection of titanium and Delrin battery holders in the background (recently posted on another thread). And I just ordered another Maratac copper which is in the mail.


URL=http://s1166.photobucket.com/user/magellan500/media/image.jpg1_zps5bowykoo.jpg.html]



[/URL]


----------



## mcbrat

Patina matching the blue clip now...


----------



## oneinthaair

Loving my first Cu


----------



## mcbrat

Peak Eiger Trio!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Nice-a Cu Hat trick


----------



## magellan

Just ran across this AAA copper at gearbest.com:

http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_132526.html

Since they're offering a big discount I decided to order three. They're only 11 bucks at this point.


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Just ran across this AAA copper at gearbest.com:
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_132526.html
> 
> Since they're offering a big discount I decided to order three. They're only 11 bucks at this point.



It's actually brass. The picture is misleading...


----------



## jmoyat

Cool little lights Magellan! I guess your post was effective, they are sold out!


----------



## jmoyat

mcbrat said:


> It's actually brass. The picture is misleading...



Wow Mcbrat you are truly a copper expert! Both myself and Magellan believed they were copper


----------



## mcbrat

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-flashlight&p=4550565&viewfull=1#post4550565

It's still a good light. heavy like you'd expect from a brass light, and plenty bright. I gave mine to my son, and it's been through the washing machine, and survived fine...


----------



## magellan

Jmayot said:


> Cool little lights Magellan! I guess your post was effective, they are sold out!



I just sent you another link, they seem to have it.


----------



## magellan

Jmayot said:


> Wow Mcbrat you are truly a copper expert! Both myself and Magellan believed they were copper



And the description actually says copper.

But either way, I'm happy to have it.


----------



## jmoyat

magellan said:


> I just sent you another link, they seem to have it.



Great, thanks for the link Magellan, I actually need a light that can survive a trip in the washing machine!
Will give it a shot, for 11 bucks things can't really go wrong.. And I love both brass and copper


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> And the description actually says copper.
> 
> But either way, I'm happy to have it.



Depends on who did the translations. I believe in China, brass is called copper because of the high content, but pure copper is called "Red Copper"

There's one on the Bay for $7.76 + $1.90 shipping. That's where mine came from.


----------



## jmoyat

Picture time


----------



## magellan

Wow. Very cool and varied assortment. Two thumbs up!

Is that 2 Sinners or 1?


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> Depends on who did the translations. I believe in China, brass is called copper because of the high content, but pure copper is called "Red Copper"
> 
> There's one on the Bay for $7.76 + $1.90 shipping. That's where mine came from.



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## jmoyat

magellan said:


> Wow. Very cool and varied assortment. Two thumbs up!
> 
> Is that 2 Sinners or 1?



2 sinners, I got three the past 3 months, shared one with a fellow CPF brother - on its way to you Magellan!
Sinner Tri-EDc's are my all time favorite, Triple XP-L dedomed 4500k, Fet driver 4 modes, UCL lens and custom or Ti clip. They are not mint - you can see machining marks but it adds character and makes them ready for EDC! And best of all: they can handle heat, which is a must with these beasts! That's why I love copper so much


----------



## Str8stroke

Jmayot, Very nice. Love the SF clip


----------



## jmoyat

Str8stroke said:


> Jmayot, Very nice. Love the SF clip



Thank you Str8! I owe you, learned about Steel Flame when you posted about them in a Haiku FS thread! Been hooked since! Cheers


----------



## mcbrat

more pics. what my copper collection has morphed into. Trying to stick with AA/AAA sized lights. got rid of the tiny mules, except the Peak (I like the knurling, battery versatility and N219). 
plus two 18350 lights, and one 18650 for better run time.


----------



## magellan

Jmayot said:


> 2 sinners, I got three the past 3 months, shared one with a fellow CPF brother - on its way to you Magellan!
> Sinner Tri-EDc's are my all time favorite, Triple XP-L dedomed 4500k, Fet driver 4 modes, UCL lens and custom or Ti clip. They are not mint - you can see machining marks but it adds character and makes them ready for EDC! And best of all: they can handle heat, which is a must with these beasts! That's why I love copper so much



I'm with you on the heat issue. I own six different Peak and TnC lights and they have so much power for their size that they heat up fast on high.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Mick, awesome collection!


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> Depends on who did the translations. I believe in China, brass is called copper because of the high content, but pure copper is called "Red Copper"
> 
> There's one on the Bay for $7.76 + $1.90 shipping. That's where mine came from.



So I guess that means there are only top copper and no top brass in China.


----------



## Rees

I'm in for copper tool if a buy happens


----------



## mcbrat

Rees said:


> I'm in for copper tool if a buy happens



I have made an inquiry into this!


----------



## mcbrat

okay, have started a group buy interest thread to see if we could even come close...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...opper-Tool-(AAA)-Clicky&p=4675098#post4675098


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> So I guess that means their are only top copper and no top brass in China.


If you look at all the Chinese made (from both Chinese & American companies) lights you mainly only see brass. I didn't think they had a good source of copper.


----------



## mcbrat

RUSH FAN said:


>



One of the clip screws stripped out, so drilled and tapped for 4-40 now.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Hey Mick -

My old Cu light is looking good. Glad to know you're taking good care of it. Looks better with the new screws



mcbrat said:


> One of the clip screws stripped out, so drilled and tapped for 4-40 now.


----------



## mcbrat

Not really taking care of it as I accidentally dropped it on my concrete driveway, but it gets lots of tough use as Tmack intended  
I like the ribbed body and switch locating design better than the mac's Cu tri I had. I may do some slight smooth crenelations in the bezel.


----------



## boofingdragon

Just got this Copper 18350 (with 18650 ext) from TNC and wanted to show off this amazing tail piece that Chris at TNC created. He milled out the area adjacent to the switch which allows the tritium slots to be seen while looking straight down at the switch. He did some fantastic machining so that after the trit is placed in the slot it cannot fall thru the cut away on the bottom so there was not need to put any Norlands on the bottom next to the boot. He also put trit slots on the ears as well which turned out really well. I am attaching a photo. I also have the titanium version of this body but it has the normal tail.

The clip is a Prometheus Ti clip I added, it didn't come with the body.

View attachment 640
View attachment 637
View attachment 638


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## magellan

Yes, very nice.


----------



## magellan

Forgot to say nice trio of Eiger models a while back.

I just have a brass Eiger from RMSK and the little brass 10250 a Eiger from Oveready but am looking to get the copper Eiger X soon.


----------



## jabe1

Still working on my own collection of Cu lights, anyone else see the CooYoo 10180 copper light going for a group buy?


----------



## mcbrat

Cleaned up the Tmack that's for sale. I'm gonna have to do a polish on the mac's...


----------



## magellan

jabe1 said:


> Still working on my own collection of Cu lights, anyone else see the CooYoo 10180 copper light going for a group buy?



Yes, gonna go for the copper and brass ones, maybe more.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> Cleaned up the Tmack that's for sale. I'm gonna have to do a polish on the mac's...



Very nice!


----------



## magellan

I recently got this one in. The body is cut down from some other light, I don't know which, but if anyone knows I'd love to find out. I put a copper Maratac head on it. It now takes a 1/3 AAA NiMH 170 mAh solar light battery. Makes for a very compact little pocket light, maybe 1/3 shorter than my Maratac AAA or Olight i3s EOS or similar light.


----------



## mcbrat

That's a Custom Body made by Fritz15

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...warm-white-Copper-flashlight-with-43mm-length!

they are nice. I used to have one of each Worm/Maratac. and yes, they were interchangeable...




magellan said:


> I recently got this one in. The body is cut down from some other light, I don't know which, but if anyone knows I'd love to find out. I put a copper Maratac head on it. It now takes a 1/3 AAA NiMH 170 mAh solar light battery. Makes for a very compact little pocket light, maybe 1/3 shorter than my Maratac AAA or Olight i3s EOS or similar light.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I remember now! I was updating my notes on some of my lights and was wishing I had the details on that one.

Thanks much for the link.

I also noticed that in yoyoman's photo below that one of his was slightly longer than the other. Were these for two different sized batteries?


----------



## mcbrat

the Worm body (like you have) is longer, and follows the same design as the Worm.

whatever the dates are in the thread I posted are the general dates. I think he just did the one run of them....


----------



## magellan

I went back and read some of the thread. A great idea for a small pocket light.

As I just bought your old Lumintop copper I'll also be switching that head with the Maratac once in a while just for fun. 

I might see if I can get another one made somewhere.


----------



## blown04gt

Wow, now that is an awesome collection of copper! I just ordered my QRv2 in copper yesterday so I guess you could call that a start to getting to something like this 



mcbrat said:


> more pics. what my copper collection has morphed into. Trying to stick with AA/AAA sized lights. got rid of the tiny mules, except the Peak (I like the knurling, battery versatility and N219).
> plus two 18350 lights, and one 18650 for better run time.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I know the OR isn't full copper, but I figure if I have to polish it.........


----------



## yoyoman

Same battery (1/3 AAA NiMH) and the body designs are just slightly different. Great small copper lights. (Sorry for the late reply.)


----------



## Father Azmodius

The dark sucks website says to not use alkaline batteries because they can give off fumes that'll degrade the copper


----------



## Jeff11235813

A few of my copper flashlights...


----------



## Thud1023

Wow Jeff! And in such amazing shape! Nice pics


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> The dark sucks website says to not use alkaline batteries because they can give off fumes that'll degrade the copper



because of the amount of power pulling from the alkaleaks. if you always use on low or med, probably not an issue...


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> because of the amount of power pulling from the alkaleaks. if you always use on low or med, probably not an issue...



Here's your Maratac all shined up.


----------



## mcbrat

Nice...


----------



## magellan

And it's ridiculously bright. I have a couple of triple mods that don't outshine it by much. Impressive! Also silky smooth threads. I really like the checkerboard styling on the body and the fluting on the head. It's going to be my occasional around the house light.

The knife is a Van Hoy Snap Lock. Sort of an interesting skeleton frame design. Hard to open and close one handed without sticking yourself. But the design is interesting.


----------



## TnC_Products

Those are some nice copper lights Jeff. I also like the way you did your user name...... I glanced at your name and sequences like that just pop out at me.
1+1=2
1+2=3
2+3=5
3+5=8
5+8=13

Creative..... 



Jeff11235813 said:


> A few of my copper flashlights...


----------



## Jeff11235813

TnC_Products said:


> Those are some nice copper lights Jeff. I also like the way you did your user name...... I glanced at your name and sequences like that just pop out at me.
> 1+1=2
> 1+2=3
> 2+3=5
> 3+5=8
> 5+8=13
> 
> Creative.....




It's the beginning of the Fibonacci sequence. 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21, 34, 55, etc... Google it, do some reading, and be amazed!


----------



## Janp

Impressive copper collections! Great to see.:twothumbs


----------



## magellan

Love the old copper lights.


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Love the old copper lights.



+1 there's lots of interesting ones to find...


----------



## magellan

Don't know much about those yet but I'm willing to learn.


----------



## Dioni

Outstanding thread!


----------



## magellan

Yes. Copper is fun. I'll have a photo up soon showing my collection with recent acquisitions from CPF'er mcbrat.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Getting some patina going.


----------



## magellan

Now that's a hunk of copper!


----------



## magellan

Here's a group photo. Many of these were recently acquired from mcbrat who fortunately for me decided to thin the herd. The three Maratac AAA lights are Rev. 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## Str8stroke

Father!! Yes indeed. :kewlpics:


MAG!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!! :drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## Toohotruk

Dioni said:


> Outstanding thread!


Yep, one of my favs!


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Father!! Yes indeed. :kewlpics:
> 
> 
> MAG!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!! :drunk::drunk::drunk::drunk:



LOL


----------



## Father Azmodius

magellan said:


> Here's a group photo. Many of these were recently acquired from mcbrat who fortunately for me decided to thin the herd.



I'd like to get my hands on the 3rd one from the right. I am constantly impressed with the work Chris does


----------



## magellan

That's probably my rarest light. It's a PR-AR as you no doubt know. Only 1 of 5 made.


----------



## easilyled

Father Azmodius said:


> I'd like to get my hands on the 3rd one from the right. I am constantly impressed with the work Chris does



Shoot me a PM as I have one in mint condition that I may be prepared to part with.


----------



## Father Azmodius

PM sent


----------



## mcbrat

A little weighty but not too bad...


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Holy crap Mick, I can't believe how small that Coo Yoo is! What's your impression of that little dude? Love your homemade glo fob brother. You should teach me your ways so I can make myself one of them there.


----------



## mcbrat

The Cooyoo is good. I prefer the optic is has rather than the mule design of the dqg fairy. My son just had his Cooyoo go through the washing machine and was functioning oddly. Took it all apart and let it dry good. Recharged it, and it works fine... 

There should be a thread somewhere on how I made the glow fob...


----------



## mcbrat

FYI. Maratac 123 Copper Rev 2 now available at CountyComm...


----------



## Father Azmodius

With the new addition that arrived today


----------



## magellan

Very nice, father!


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> FYI. Maratac 123 Copper Rev 2 now available at CountyComm...



Cool. I'll check it out.

Nice. Just ordered two.

I like the specs except I wish they hadn't made them lighter.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I have Easilyled to thank for the PR-AR


----------



## magellan

I noticed the PR-AR.:wow: It's my rarest light with only 5 made, IIRC.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I'm a big fan of the work Chris does and will probably get more of his copper beauties. I like the feel of the PR in my hand and will be playing with the programming soon. He's working on something special for me in a different metal now to go on the wood covered host I got from OR


----------



## Str8stroke

mag: "I like the specs except I wish they hadn't made them lighter'.
Whats wrong with that? I like that idea. It looks like it has a hollowed out tail (trits or glow powder) and maybe deeper knurling that leads to less copper and lighter weight. I am cool with all that. 

I have to get one. I love the look and specs too.

EDIT: mag I thought more about it, maybe I can fit a strong magnet in the tail too. I could super glue one in there, then surround it with glow powder epoxy. That would be a neat mod. I will keep you posted once I get it here and get some measurements.


----------



## magellan

That's easy. More copper is better!

Just a personal preference. My copper lights are mostly shelf queens and I like collecting copper because of the weight. Sometimes I do use them but it's usually just around the house.

If I carried them it would be another story. But I understand many who do probably like that this one is lighter.

I like the magnet idea. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes that is a valid point. I like to carry mine from time to time. I really like trying different patina methods too. I have some Citric Acid to try some etching on this on. Never done this before so I have no idea how it will turn out. I also have some small pipes to practice on first. 
I will update here once I get it and try a few things. 
Been too busy with household projects to work on light stuff recently.


----------



## Father Azmodius

magellan said:


> That's easy. More copper is better!
> 
> Just a personal preference. My copper lights are mostly shelf queens and I like collecting copper because of the weight. Sometimes I do use them but it's usually just around the house..


 
I have a problem not carrying a light as long as it's a 6p or smaller light. I carry the copper more than the acrylic, but I still carry almost everything. 






Str8stroke said:


> EDIT: mag I thought more about it, maybe I can fit a strong magnet in the tail too. I could super glue one in there, then surround it with glow powder epoxy. That would be a neat mod. I will keep you posted once I get it here and get some measurements. [/COLOR]



I find the magnet on the S10 is very useful.


----------



## turkeylord

Heads up, the Maratac Cu CR123 is now up on Massdrop. $53.81 shipped. 127/500 sold already so if you're interested I'd probably buy today.


----------



## Ladd

Thanks for the tip. Headed over there now!


----------



## magellan

Thanks, just ordered two more.


----------



## monanza

How did you manage to order two on Massdrop? It would only let me do one or three (did not try more) so of course in the spirit of flashaholism, I went with three to add to my County Comm one.


----------



## magellan

That's weird. This is my third Massdrop buy and I never noticed that before. Maybe just a temporary glitch?


----------



## magellan

These just arrived. Two new Maratac Rev. 2 CR123A copper lights, and in the middle for comparison a Rev. 1. light. Note the more aggressive knurling on the Rev. 2's.


----------



## mcbrat

same head threading I assume?


----------



## magellan

Good question. I'll check on that and get back to you.


----------



## magellan

Interesting, the old head screws about halfway down on the new body and then just stops. The new head doesn't want to thread on the old body at all.

I think I saw something about trapezoidal threads on the new model in the specs?


----------



## mcbrat

hmmm. I guess one of the complains with the first model was that the threads were so big and there weren't many threads, and people had the head come off in their pocket. Will be interesting to see if Rev 2 fares better in that aspect....


----------



## magellan

Ahh, that could be the reason. I did notice the threads were a bit short on the Rev. 1.


----------



## Toohotruk

So is the o-ring still visible when the light is turned off? The old one just barely covers the o-ring when it's off. The other question I have is if it has PWM on the lower levels like the older version, or does it have constant current regulation on all levels?


----------



## dlmorgan999

magellan said:


> That's easy. More copper is better!
> 
> Just a personal preference. My copper lights are mostly shelf queens and I like collecting copper because of the weight. Sometimes I do use them but it's usually just around the house.


Speaking of heavy lights (and TNC), the light in the center of this photo is my all time favorite copper light (and one of my top three favorite in my entire collection), and it definitely falls in the hefty category! To give an idea of the size, it uses a 26650 battery.


----------



## magellan

Nice. Is that the TnC?


----------



## magellan

Toohotruk said:


> So is the o-ring still visible when the light is turned off? The old one just barely covers the o-ring when it's off. The other question I have is if it has PWM on the lower levels like the older version, or does it have constant current regulation on all levels?



I don't know about the CC, but the O-ring isn't visible on off. You can unscrew it a full 360 degrees before you can see a little of the ring. And if it has PWM it's too fast to see on low.

I think it's a keeper overall, even if they did make it lighter. 

I just ordered two more on Massdrop. At least my average cost will be lower.


----------



## magellan

Just bought these copper Sinner hosts:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Copper-Sinners-A-Trio!&p=4740875#post4740875


----------



## Father Azmodius

I see I have to be quicker when it's copper for sale, and you're online. 

I'm loving the PR


----------



## mcbrat

Yeah, I loved the UI on the PR. Reminded me of the LionCub I had... I was always worried I was gonna drop it though and bend up the tail....


----------



## dlmorgan999

magellan said:


> Nice. Is that the TnC?


Yup!


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> I see I have to be quicker when it's copper for sale, and you're online.
> 
> I'm loving the PR



Well, that PR-AR is by far the more important score. Only 5 made IIRC. Truly a grail for any copper enthusiast.


----------



## magellan

dlmorgan999 said:


> Yup!



I thought so. I'm sure there's one of those in my future soon as those are just beautiful lights.


----------



## dlmorgan999

magellan said:


> Well, that PR-AR is by far the more important score. Only 5 made IIRC. Truly a grail for any copper enthusiast.


I don't know for sure how many were made, but I am one of the lucky few who got one from the original run. 

Here are some photos of this light alongside it's TNC copper siblings.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I haven't added a 26650 from Chris yet, but I have the perfect Vihn drop in for a 2cell. He's working on something special for me at the moment so I'll have to wait until next year......unless we get another Super Storm Sandy. I got sent to Jersey for 3 weeks of 18 hour days. I was paying over a month's take home in taxes a week while I was there.


----------



## magellan

Now that's one beautiful lineup!

I just acquired a little TnC Micro Lux Turbo in bead blasted copper. I only have a few BB lights and this is my first in copper. I think I prefer the shiny finish, at least in copper. Not quite as impressive as the bigger TnC models but still a nice little light.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I've never seen a BB copper light. Could you post a photo?

As you can see from my photos, I definitely prefer a shiny finish.


----------



## magellan

Here's the link to the RMSK website. Just scroll down and you'll see the shiny and BB versions in copper.

http://www.em-mgt.com/LED/TnC1a.html


----------



## mcbrat

got mine today. head threads and fitment are massively better than Rev 1 . Yeah!!!


----------



## Toohotruk

mcbrat said:


> got mine today. head threads and fitment are massively better than Rev 1 . Yeah!!!


Guess I'm going to have to do it then...I was going to resist, but that price on Massdrop is too good to pass up.


----------



## mcbrat

This is my current copper collection. a far cry from what it used to be, but just down to my most favorites....


----------



## Toohotruk

Still a very nice collection! oo:


----------



## magellan

Damn straight! :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

These just in. Two Sinner copper hosts from a CPF bro and the eagerly awaited new copper MBI HF-R light. One light has the extension attached since it looks sorta cool in the photo--although it wouldn't be used that way since it only takes one battery--either a 10250 or 10440 depending on which body is used.

Don't know if you can see it in the photo, but the Sinner hosts had some patina when they arrived. I only cleaned the top part of one light and the bottom part of the other. See if you can tell which is which!


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> This is my current copper collection. a far cry from what it used to be, but just down to my most favorites....



Still an awesome collection! And the one and only Mac knurly makes it unique. :twothumbs

Luv the two new little ATL's. I ordered one each in Al, Cu, and bronze. Need to order another Cu!


----------



## mcbrat

awesome!

you can make a copper magic wand by using both 10440 bodies and both 10250 bodies, and running 3 NiMH AAA batteries 



magellan said:


> These just in. Two Sinner copper hosts from a CPF bro and the eagerly awaited new copper MBI HF-R light. One light has the extension attached since it looks sorta cool in the photo--although it wouldn't be used that way since it only takes one battery--either a 10250 or 10440 depending on which body is used.
> 
> Don't know if you can see it in the photo, but the Sinner hosts had some patina when they arrived. I only cleaned the top part of one light and the bottom part of the other. See if you can tell which is which!


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Still an awesome collection! And the one and only Mac knurly makes it unique. :twothumbs
> 
> Luv the two new little ATL's. I ordered one each in Al, Cu, and bronze. Need to order another Cu!



The G4 ATL resides on my Keychain along with the CooYoo.

and the TnC 14500 now sports 13 trits!


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> awesome!
> 
> you can make a copper magic wand by using both 10440 bodies and both 10250 bodies, and running 3 NiMH AAA batteries



That is too cool! I hadn't thought about that. I'll give that a try later today and post a photo. You learn something every day here.


----------



## magellan

Taking mcbrat's idea of making a wand with three NiMH:


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> The G4 ATL resides on my Keychain along with the CooYoo.
> 
> and the TnC 14500 now sports 13 trits!



Wow. Who did the machining for the trits? 

I noticed in the group photo it didn't seem to have the slots yet?


----------



## mcbrat

I actually mounted them in the groove where the keyring clip would snap in. I'll get a non-dark pic later tonight.


----------



## magellan

Huh. You really can't see the groove it in the group photo. That's cool you could do that.


----------



## Toohotruk

That wand is way cool!


----------



## mcbrat

I mounted them in line with the larger areas so they are still protected...


----------



## magellan

Ahh. How exactly did you mount them?


----------



## magellan

Toohotruk said:


> That wand is way cool!



My one copper "soda straw" light.


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Ahh. How exactly did you mount them?



Norland 61. just a touch of N61, drop it in place with a curved end fine tip tweezer, correct position, then hit it with UV light to cure enough to hold in place, then move to the next one. then after all were in place, I went over the whole line with N61 again and did final curing.


----------



## magellan

Ahh. Had heard of Norland but didn't really know exactly what it was. In the closeup photo it looked like they were glued and not mounted into slots.


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Ahh. Had heard of Norland but didn't really know exactly what it was. In the closeup photo it looked like they were glued and not mounted into slots.



yeah, mounting into slots is much nicer. when I put trits in my UTT tail of my Cu HF-R it was just drop them in and fill with Norland... on the UltrLux 14500 the clip slot could handle a much larger trit than I put in, but they are pretty short, so just got these. plus since they were smaller/shorter the cost to put 13 in was less!!!


----------



## magellan

If it works it works. The advantage is it's a DIY and you don't have to send it off to machine anything.


----------



## RGRAY

This is the first thing I bought in copper.



Then I bought a bead for it.



I liked this bead but I wanted an Atwood Terminator, so I found one.



I liked that so much I bought a new back up pair.



This is my copper now.


----------



## magellan

Nice collection and diversity of copper things there. What's that interesting pry-bar looking object?


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Nice collection and diversity of copper things there. What's that interesting pry-bar looking object?


It's an interesting pry-bar.
The maker is Sean Cherry, American Grit Cutlery.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I'd like to get one, but on his website it doesn't look like it's a current item.


----------



## sunny_nites

My current copper collection.






Thanks to BFG for that awesome chain! No idea what I am going to do with it yet but dang it is cool!


----------



## write2dgray

Some very unique copper bits, mmmmm . What's the story on the two lights. Self made?


----------



## sunny_nites

Now that you mention it, everything in the collection is self made, with the exception of the ring.







The flat light is an early Micro ATL G4 prototype, as I mentioned BFG made the copper chain and the two roundies I also made. Don't really have a name for them but they share components with the G4; 240mah lipo battery, X-Light Micro controller and a beacon in the smaller light.





I'll do a proper write up on them some day but the larger roundy has a XR-E (old school I know but still works great) running around 500mah while the smaller one has a XP-G2 running at 1200mah. Ridiculously bright for a light about the size of an AA battery.


----------



## magellan

Interesting collection especially since you made most of them.


----------



## mcbrat

Nice!


----------



## sunny_nites

Thanks!

I have an antique (style anyway, it's actually a newer build) copper lighter I got from a Camel cigarette promotion around 20 years ago that would be a nice addition if I can find it.


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## RGRAY

I picked up another piece of copper.
My name is Richard (the lion hearted).







OK, one more thing.
I needed a copper chain so I bought this set with a 4.5 inch and 24 inch chain.
I will put the dog tag above on the 4.5 inch chain and the two military tags on the 24 inch chain.


----------



## magellan

Nice! Didn't know they made copper versions of the little ball chains. Very cool.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mag, You can buy the larger chains, and make them shorter. They used to sell the raw chain and end pieces too. So you could make any sizes you want. They are getting harder to find now. 

Also

RGRAY, if you are in the US and need a Copper Chain, I think I have a spare 24" I can send you. PM me your address and I will drop it in a envelope.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I'll look into getting some.


----------



## RGRAY

Str8stroke said:


> Mag, You can buy the larger chains, and make them shorter. They used to sell the raw chain and end pieces too. So you could make any sizes you want. They are getting harder to find now.
> 
> Also
> 
> RGRAY, if you are in the US and need a Copper Chain, I think I have a spare 24" I can send you. PM me your address and I will drop it in a envelope.



Thanks, that's very nice of you but I already bought the two chains and dog tags.
They were only $4.95 shipped on Ebay.
Etsy has copper chains and ends too but the ends were in large quantities.


----------



## sunny_nites

The ball chain and tags are sweet!

Do you plan on keeping them polished or letting them develop a patina? I think they would look good either way, just different looks.


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool dog tags and chain! I'm tempted to get some of those myself.


----------



## RGRAY

sunny_nites said:


> The ball chain and tags are sweet!
> 
> Do you plan on keeping them polished or letting them develop a patina? I think they would look good either way, just different looks.


Right now, I like the patina look and it will go nicer with the flag/lion tag so I'm going to try and age the small chain.
I don't know what I'm going to do with the two polished tags and 24 inch chain.
If the patina gets too green I can always polish it


----------



## Str8stroke

RGRAY said:


> Right now, I like the patina look and it will go nicer with the flag/lion tag so I'm going to try and age the small chain.
> I don't know what I'm going to do with the two polished tags and 24 inch chain.
> If the patina gets too green I can always polish it



The Patina on the G3 is interesting. Compared to other CU objects I have, it seems to patina quickly in sorta a rainbow effect. Almost like it is more pure copper? Anyways, I love it.


----------



## mcbrat

Copper items that get purple hues usually have a finer polished finish on them. On the other end, bead blasted copper goes straight to brown. And they go fast.


----------



## magellan

Interesting. Didn't know that.


----------



## RGRAY

I want to collect the Toby Pra GlowWorms and BeadBombs in copper and I have the GlowWorm vol.1 in copper and have ordered the BeadBomb vol.3 in copper.
When I email to buy a gold bead, He emails me back THAT HE HAS A COPPER ONE WITH GRREN TRITIUM TOO.







So I bought both.


----------



## magellan

Nice. I bought one of each too which I expect will be waiting for me when I return from my trip.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Nice. I bought one of each too which I expect will be waiting for me when I return from my trip.


WHAT???
That's a Vol.2
What are you talking about?
Your talking about the Vol.3. lol


----------



## magellan

Yes. I am traveling and as I was on wireless roaming your photos didn't come thru. So I thought you were talking about version 3.

In any case I will be quite happy to get any version Toby wants to send me.


----------



## RGRAY

I just found a copper Spalinger lantern with green tritium.


----------



## Str8stroke

Looks good RG. I like the vintage patina look for sure.


----------



## magellan

Yes. Very nice. The green is awesome.


----------



## turkeylord

One new light to add, this tiny 10180 powered guy:


----------



## Str8stroke

Maratac charge = awesome.


----------



## turkeylord

Coming soon from Olight: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410025-S1-Baton-COPPER


----------



## mcbrat

turkeylord said:


> Coming soon from Olight: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410025-S1-Baton-COPPER



Nice!


----------



## mcbrat

and here we go....

http://www.fstoplights.com/search.php?search_query=copper&x=0&y=0

a Retail version of the Copper Tool from Lumintop and a MecArmy branded copper like the CooYoo...


----------



## DellSuperman

Ooohh, i have the copper tool from lumitop! 
Love the copper feel in my hand


----------



## turkeylord

turkeylord said:


> And I noticed that I can charge my 14500 in the Maratac AA Cu body.



Ok, officially *DON'T* do this. Tried it with my AAA and unless it was seated all the way flat, the + terminal on the charger could short the battery + to the flashlight body. That's bad. Luckily I was paying attention. I'll be editing my post above to remove the pic.


----------



## fyrstormer

The possibility of a short-circuit with a nice copper conductor coming within a millimeter of bridging the two terminals is kinda obvious.


----------



## turkeylord

Well, the possibility of bridging the charger terminals is obvious, but that's not the problem here.

*edit* - Let's not muck up this nice thread with OT discussion, if anyone would like to discuss the charger problem, or simply call me an idiot, please PM me.


----------



## magellan

What's the problem?


----------



## Father Azmodius

More cowbell


----------



## turkeylord

magellan said:


> What's the problem?





turkeylord said:


> the + terminal on the charger could short the battery + to the flashlight body


----------



## magellan

Okay, that's what I thought.


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> More cowbell



Ha ha!

BTW, the Wikipedia article on that makes interesting reading.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_cowbell


----------



## turkeylord

I suppose cowbell could be on topic...






:laughing:


Anyone have lights on the way?

I'm waiting for a copper Lumintop Tool


----------



## Father Azmodius

I am waiting on 2 martacs from the 2nd massdrop


----------



## magellan

I just got mine from Massdrop.

Also about to order a Tool. Will do an updated photo when they're all here.


----------



## RGRAY

turkeylord said:


> I suppose cowbell could be on topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> 
> Anyone have lights on the way?
> 
> I'm waiting for a copper Lumintop Tool



I love your cow bells.
Where did you get them?
I'm waiting for a cooper Lumitop tool tooooo. 
Here's my copper.


----------



## RGRAY

turkeylord said:


> I suppose cowbell could be on topic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> I found the cow bells.
> I think I'm getting the 1 3/4, 2 and 2 3/4.
> http://www.bell-outlet.com/Cowbells.htm#cowbells-with-straps


----------



## magellan

LOL

Note to self: look into starting copper and brass cowbell collection. :huh:


----------



## magellan

These four Maratac CR123A Rev. 2 lights just came in. The 5th one on the left is the Rev. 1. 

Having missed out on the first edition from CountyComm, I ordered two of the Rev. 2's, then liked them so much I ordered 2 more from Massdrop which averaged down the price a bit. Notice the more aggressive knurling on the Rev. 2. It's also a bit lighter.

The Rev. 1 got from mcbrat, who was nice enough to part with it since like I said I missed out on the original sale. Shown with an MBI HF-R copper "soda straw" light made from two coppers.


----------



## turkeylord

RGRAY said:


> I love your cow bells.
> Where did you get them?





RGRAY said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I found the cow bells.
> I think I'm getting the 1 3/4, 2 and 2 3/4.
> http://www.bell-outlet.com/Cowbells.htm#cowbells-with-straps





magellan said:


> LOL
> 
> Note to self: look into starting copper and brass cowbell collection. :huh:



Oh man, what have we started, LOL. :laughing:


----------



## magellan

I got a fever and the only cure is more copper cowbell!


----------



## DBStelly

I'm a copper junkie in the making! New to the group and have 4-5 copper lights already. Nothing amazing just Maratac and similar stuff! Will be watching!:shrug:


----------



## magellan

Newcomers are welcome! You should post a photo.


----------



## Str8stroke

DBStelly said:


> I'm a copper junkie in the making! New to the group and have 4-5 copper lights already. Nothing amazing just Maratac and similar stuff! Will be watching!:shrug:


Post away. We love all things copper my friend.


----------



## magellan

Also I think brass lights should be considered legit too on this thread. Anyone have any photos of brass lights? I know there are brass lovers out there too. I can round up mine.


----------



## Toohotruk

Yep, I'm a big fan of brass as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

Well, since brass is 1/2 to 2/3 copper, depending on the alloy, I don't see how this could be considered off topic. So here's my brass collection:





From left to right:

3 DQG USB brass chargers for their Spy, Hobi, or Fairy 10180 lights

Mini ATL 3xLED light (the LED's are NW, CW, NW, if I remember right)

DQG Fairy & Hobi 10180 (Hobi has grooves in head)

Peak Eiger 10440 w/mule head & momentary on switch

TnC 10280 Micro Lux with 10440 extension

4Sevens Mini ML-X CR123A

Oveready Peak Eiger 10250 with narrow optic

In the back still in the packs are two CooYoo brass 10180 lights


----------



## turkeylord

Copper Tool arrived today 








*edit* Better pic.


----------



## RUSH FAN

How do you like it so far? 
I'm still waiting for mine. The Singapore tracking number is useless. Not sure where it is.


turkeylord said:


> Copper Tool arrived today


----------



## turkeylord

Love it so far. Output is nice - not too cool. Only ran 10440 briefly - modes still seemed well spaced, but the low is quite a bit higher than before. Legos quite nicely with the Maratac AAA Cu. M-L-H will take some getting used to.


----------



## mcbrat

Copper and brass


----------



## magellan

Awesome!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Copper and brass you say?


----------



## Str8stroke

Ohhhh, those are nice my friend.


----------



## magellan

LOL

The Father's got the direct line! How can we mere mortals compete? LOL


----------



## Father Azmodius

I prefer the TNC lights to any other I've handled by far. His machining is top notch.


----------



## magellan

They are top notch for sure and beautiful as well as your photos show.


----------



## Str8stroke

Quick pic of one of my fun lights. Sorry I don't have pro photo skills. Too busy to learn how to properly use my camera. Maybe one day.  Hope this works.


----------



## magellan

Nice photo on green moss. Ya gotta luv those copper Maratacs.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I'm still waiting on my 2 from MassDrop. I may have to pull out the real camera for a family shot.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Father Azmodius said:


> Copper and brass you say?


The TNC lights are indeed nice - he is one of my two favorite makers. His machining is excellent!





And here is a family photo with my other TNC copper lights.


----------



## magellan

Wow, some nice big ones there.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Love the hybrid


----------



## magellan

Yeah, and those dragon body versions are especially nice.


----------



## turkeylord

My copper Karas Kustoms Retract was spending too much time in the drawer, so I traded it through a FB group. Got this Ober copper top and a nice beer popper.


----------



## magellan

My 2 copper and 2 brass CooYoo lights, shown with the stainless and titanium models. The stainless is the one on my keychain that came out of the pack on the bottom left.
.



.


----------



## magellan

That copper top is cool.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My latest copper, Lumintop Tool just arrived in the mail the same time as my black Tool...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...5-11/6A806951-2E89-4B18-B469-608091DE3B35.jpg


----------



## RUSH FAN

Also got mine as well!


----------



## Father Azmodius

I have some TNC beauties coming soon. I don't want to wait for them, but I guess I'll have to


----------



## magellan

Awesome. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## DBStelly

I know "Dark Sucks" has a brass version now of his aaa light that everone has in copper!


----------



## DBStelly

Where is everyone buying the copper Tool light? Is there a link or anything? Is saw the group buy, is that over?


----------



## mcbrat

there was never enough interest for the group buy, but FStop Flashlights had them for sale and they posted in the "group buy interest" thread....


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks Mick.
Unfortunately , Steven at FStop Flashlights said that he's sold out for now. I think he mentioned that he sold around 100 copper tool flashlights. 



mcbrat said:


> there was never enough interest for the group buy, but FStop Flashlights had them for sale and they posted in the "group buy interest" thread....


----------



## turkeylord

Olight S1 Copper pre-order up on GG!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Looks like I'm going to be getting some more lights


----------



## magellan

Just ordered two of each. I don't have a rose gold copper yet.


----------



## mcbrat

in case some of you haven't seen Gamble's stuff...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/872996112/gatekeeper-your-carabiner-in-shining-armor


----------



## magellan

Nice. I like the bronze and copper colored ones.


----------



## Str8stroke

mcbrat said:


> in case some of you haven't seen Gamble's stuff...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/872996112/gatekeeper-your-carabiner-in-shining-armor




I backed it early on. Super neat stuff. He just sent out a update that read he was ordering something like 10,500 screws! lol


----------



## magellan

LOL

Talk about getting screwed! 

I'm going to order a couple. I'm not a climber but super neat like you said.


----------



## RGRAY

[URL=http://s227.photobucket.com/user/RGRAY1111/media/MARATEC%20N%20LUMITOP%20COPPER%20COMPARE.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------



## magellan

Nice.

I'm about to order a couple of the Tools.


----------



## mcbrat

I think the copper tools are sold out now from f-stop...


----------



## magellan

Dang, wanted to buy one more.


----------



## monanza

Checkout the group buy thread for the 219B non-PWM custom edition of the Tool.


----------



## magellan

Okay, thanks.


----------



## magellan

Just ordered three, so now I have four.


----------



## monanza

Yeah I ordered a few myself. I like the new driver and the bin of the 219B. I don't really mind PWM if done right but I prefer current control.


----------



## magellan

I'm pretty much the same on all that.

For the price I couldn't resist.


----------



## Str8stroke

magellan said:


> I'm pretty much the same on all that.
> 
> For the price I couldn't resist.


What he said.


----------



## RI Chevy

Ahhhh. Spoken like a true flashaholic. Lol


----------



## magellan

LOL

+1


----------



## DellSuperman

My small but growing copper collection...
Sinner 18350 Cu
Sinner 18650 Cu
Lumitop Tool Cu
Copper ball of goodness.. LOL


----------



## Str8stroke

DellSuperman: "Copper ball of goodness" = Awesome! 

Love those Sinners. I just ordered my first Lumitop Cu. That is such a great looking light. Love your pic


----------



## DellSuperman

Str8stroke said:


> DellSuperman: "Copper ball of goodness" = Awesome!
> 
> Love those Sinners. I just ordered my first Lumitop Cu. That is such a great looking light. Love your pic



It may sound a little strange but I have no problem with the smell on my hands after handling my copper lights.
So there are just times where i carry the little copper ball around the house, just holding it in my palm.
My wife sees it as a strange behavior, always holding a ball around... :naughty:


----------



## Str8stroke

The smell of copper has never bothered me at all. In fact, I actually like it. I read here sometimes folks don't care for it. Of course different body chemistries can make the copper react differently. So I am sure for some people the copper may stink. 
Kinda reminds me of a person we have that works with us, what ever keyboard and phone they use, its like the oils from their skin just erases the letters and numbers off the items they touch. Same is true with the calculator. Ironically, the Dell keyboard is erased within a few months of them using it. So strange. They claim that silver or plated type jewelry almost melts from their touch. Kinda like the reverse of the Midas Touch! lol 
Cu later.


----------



## DellSuperman

Right... CU later 😂


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> The smell of copper has never bothered me at all. In fact, I actually like it. I read here sometimes folks don't care for it. Of course different body chemistries can make the copper react differently. So I am sure for some people the copper may stink.
> Kinda reminds me of a person we have that works with us, what ever keyboard and phone they use, its like the oils from their skin just erases the letters and numbers off the items they touch. Same is true with the calculator. Ironically, the Dell keyboard is erased within a few months of them using it. So strange. They claim that silver or plated type jewelry almost melts from their touch. Kinda like the reverse of the Midas Touch! lol
> Cu later.



Huh. Wonder what is causing that. Only thing I can think of is that humans have boric acid in their sweat, and maybe he just has a lot of it.


----------



## magellan

My Sinner hosts and lights, mostly copper with a couple of titaniums, a rainbow flamed and a regular:
.



.



.


----------



## magellan

These Olight CR123A copper beauties just arrived (also posted on the dupes thread), two rose gold copper and two regular copper:
.



.



.


----------



## monanza

Sweet! Will you let both raws age or keep one shiny?

The Raw Cu with the blue finish looks even better in hand. I am still waiting on the SS finish from GG.


----------



## magellan

That's a great idea. I think I will do that and let one age with the patina and see how it progresses, then I'll take photos, say in a year, and post it here.

I should look into the SS one too since I really like Olight's concept here.

I note that unlike my S10 and S15 Batons the long press lockout feature seems to have been replaced with this new UI. I think that's because the new push-button is less likely to be activated in your pocket, which has happened to me a number of times with the other lights.


----------



## RUSH FAN




----------



## Str8stroke

RUSH, looking good. That ring thing looks nice too. Details??


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks for the kind words friends.
The ring is made of copper and silver. On one of our travels, my wife and I came upon a roadside antique store. I saw it in a glass cabinet, and bought it. Aside from the metal hallmarks, there are no other writings inside the ring. Thanks -


----------



## magellan

Great stuff! Keep it coming!


----------



## RUSH FAN

Outstanding collection !


----------



## mcbrat

What clip is that?


----------



## RUSH FAN

It's a foursevens Preon 1 clip.
I did some modding. Not an exact fit, but nothing that a pair of needle nose pliers and some o-rings couldn't solve


----------



## gunga

Sweet. Nice job on the clip.


----------



## RUSH FAN

Thanks, sir!


gunga said:


> Sweet. Nice job on the clip.


----------



## RGRAY

Here is a copper comparison of my Techliner Ti2 shorty and Matthew Martin C375CU.
Both are showing nice patina but the ti2 seems to be raw and is showing faster.
Both of these pens are great but the knurling on the Ti2 is a little short for my large fingers but if there were more it would show pass the cap.
A dilemma. 


 ​


----------



## magellan

Nice.

I just ordered two of the brass Embassy pens from CountyComm.


----------



## turkeylord

Couldn't resist the new Olight S1 Copper!


----------



## mcbrat

nice. still waiting on mine....


----------



## magellan

Nice. Can't wait to get my brass, which they say they should be getting soon.


----------



## torchsarecool

still waiting or both a raw copper and raw brass but for now here is my copper pvd.


----------



## magellan

Excuse the possibly noob question but what does the "pvd" stand for? Is that physical vapor deposition? And how does that process relate to this light?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Excuse the possibly noob question but what does the "pvd" stand for? Is that physical vapor deposition? And how does that process relate to this light?



Yes. The Copper PVD light is a Copper base light with a Rose Gold colored coating overlay. So I belive if you "scratch through" you would see the raw copper. sort of like cerakoting a nice copper light ....


----------



## torchsarecool

There's also a brass pvd version with blue accents that going gear have commissioned. I haven't ordered this version unfortunately but I would love one.


----------



## magellan

torchsarecool said:


> There's also a brass pvd version with blue accents that going gear have commissioned. I haven't ordered this version unfortunately but I would love one.



Thanks, guys. It makes sense the rose gold would be a thin coating.

I needed to read the full description.  It says the blue accents are PVD also like you said, whereas I assumed they were ano.


----------



## eraursls1984

Am I the only one bothered by the fact that they call the PVD coated version rose gold? It's not rose gold, it's yellow gold in color. The raw is more rose gold.


----------



## magellan

Good point. I have two and they are yellow or yellowish.

Rose gold typically has a some copper and silver in it. Possibly there are different versions out there?

Here's what the Wiki article had to say:


*See also: Crown gold*

The highest karat version of rose gold is also known as crown gold, which is 22 karat. Eighteen karat red gold may be made of 25% copper and 75% gold. For 18 karat rose gold, typically about 4% silver is added to 75% gold and 21% copper to give a rose color. 14 karat _red gold is often found in the Middle East and contains 41.67% copper._
_High-end flutes are very commonly made of solid rose gold, the most common alloy being 14K.[5]​_


----------



## torchsarecool

Yea.. I suppose copper pvd would have sufficed but either way it's a nice finish.
Just out of interest magellan did you order both raw brass and pvd? I wish I'd ordered one of each finish now instead of 2 raw brass. Postage to UK is horrendous


----------



## magellan

Yes. I originally bought a couple of the Raw and a couple of the rose gold. When I got them, I liked them so much I ordered the titanium polished, the titanium bead blast, the stainless trim special edition, and the brass too. Still waiting for those.


----------



## torchsarecool

magellan said:


> Yes. I originally bought a couple of the Raw and a couple of the rose gold. When I got them, I liked them so much I ordered the titanium polished, the titanium bead blast, the stainless trim special edition, and the brass too. Still waiting for those.



They're gonna be a nice little setup!


----------



## az2ak

My growing collection, I have a few gaps to fill yet - particularly turning the Ti Trident into a Cu one...

I really like copper, I dig the heft and patina - need to work on the Maratac..


----------



## magellan

Wow, awesome start to a collection!


----------



## magellan

These brass Embassy Pens from CountyComm just arrived. They're solid brass and very heavy. They ship them in these plastic storage tubes which cost a couple of bucks if you buy them separately:
.



.



.



.



.


----------



## Str8stroke

az2ak said:


> My growing collection, I have a few gaps to fill yet - particularly turning the Ti Trident into a Cu one...
> 
> I really like copper, I dig the heft and patina - need to work on the Maratac.



That is a great and well thought out start. I sorta wish I started that way. But, I bought tons of junk I ended up not wanting or needing. You however went straight for the goods~!



magellan said:


> These brass Embassy Pens from CountyComm just arrived. They're solid brass and very heavy. They ship them in these plastic storage tubes which cost a couple of bucks if you buy them separately:



Two pens, cause.......Two hands! MAGEPIC! :rock:


----------



## Father Azmodius

Some of these are new TNC beauties, and some I've had


----------



## magellan

Wow. Awesome photography and lights.

You could do professional advertising photos, Father. :twothumbs


----------



## Father Azmodius

I'll pull out the big camera later for some better shots, those are just IPhone pics


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> That is a great and well thought out start. I sorta wish I started that way. But, I bought tons of junk I ended up not wanting or needing. You however went straight for the goods~!
> 
> 
> 
> Two pens, cause.......Two hands! MAGEPIC! :rock:



LOL

Speaking of junk, I don't have a lot, but I do have these Ultrafires and other Chinese Cheapo's:
.



.


----------



## RUSH FAN

2nd one from left...is that one of the lights that Tmack made about a year ago?


az2ak said:


> My growing collection, I have a few gaps to fill yet - particularly turning the Ti Trident into a Cu one...
> 
> I really like copper, I dig the heft and patina - need to work on the Maratac..


----------



## easilyled

Father Azmodius said:


> Some of these are new TNC beauties, and some I've had



I like the Hybrids ... in fact I'm proud to say that I was the first to commision one for myself from Chris, having always thought that Copper and Brass look great together. 

I also really like the way you picked matching rocks for your display with all those great colors in them. They almost look like Mokume Gane.


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> I'll pull out the big camera later for some better shots, those are just IPhone pics



Dang. Looking forward to seeing the real camera ones.


----------



## kaichu dento

eraursls1984 said:


> Am I the only one bothered by the fact that they call the PVD coated version rose gold? It's not rose gold, it's yellow gold in color. The raw is more rose gold.


Probably just you and me. I used to make rose gold in 18k and 14k leaving everything but the gold and copper out. Really gorgeous stuff. 

It's another one of those things that has been allowed to slide recently and there a tons of products advertised anymore as leather and while some of them will specify that it's vinyl leather no amount of searching will bring up any information of the sort on other products. Truth in advertising still exists, but it's becoming rarer all the time.

Like those "titanium" drill bits that are actual TiN (PVD) coated.


----------



## az2ak

Yep, sure is. It's still one of my favorites.


----------



## mcbrat

updated the copper list in my Sig with the most recent Lumintop and Olight offerings, plus a few others...


----------



## mcbrat

az2ak said:


> My growing collection, I have a few gaps to fill yet - particularly turning the Ti Trident into a Cu one...
> 
> I really like copper, I dig the heft and patina - need to work on the Maratac..





RUSH FAN said:


> 2nd one from left...is that one of the lights that Tmack made about a year ago?



That definitely is one of the TMack lights...


----------



## az2ak

mcbrat said:


> That definitely is one of the TMack lights...



Yep, sure is.. I kinda quit frequenting CPF with any kind of regularity after I picked it up from TMack - is he still around?


----------



## RUSH FAN

Kinda...sorta.
That's for another thread.
You can do a search on CPF to see the latest newsoo:


az2ak said:


> Yep, sure is.. I kinda quit frequenting CPF with any kind of regularity after I picked it up from TMack - is he still around?


----------



## Father Azmodius

Another added to the mine


----------



## MAD777

Father, I'm one that considers my lights as tools, but your posts are a great temptation. And I'm afraid it is a very slippery slope!


----------



## Father Azmodius

The only ones that don't get carried are the ones that are too bulky, but they still light up around the house and woods


----------



## calipsoii

My little Christmas tree at work needed a bit of copper-y goodness.


----------



## Father Azmodius

You may be a flashoholic with that beautiful ornament on your tree


----------



## magellan

calipsoii said:


> My little Christmas tree at work needed a bit of copper-y goodness.



Nice. I have the brass 3 window one on my keychain.


----------



## RGRAY

I got lucky and found a Tactical Turn Shaker.
I can't wait to compare the three.


----------



## magellan

Nice. Wouldn't mind having one of those myself.


----------



## RGRAY

magellan said:


> Nice. Wouldn't mind having one of those myself.



I'll trade you for your Dogbone. 

There's a Shaker and Mover.

The Shaker is a half inch shorter.


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! Photons vs. ink. A tough choice.


----------



## magellan

An updated photo of my brass and bronze collection, including lights, battery holders, EDC capsules, and other miscellaneous brass knick-knacks like Oveready caps, a quick release, DQG chargers, three CR2 shot shell lights, two brass Embassy Pens, etc.
.




[/URL
.



.
Just a couple of bronze lights here. The odd looking light on the left front is "The Sphere" from Art Steigerwald in Germany. The other bronze light is the Muyshondt Ion CR2, fifth from the left. The others are brass.


----------



## RGRAY

Two copper pieces I just picked up.
Techliner Shaker and Spalinger mini lantern (green trit).


----------



## magellan

My two brass S1's from GoingGear finally arrived, a PVD brass and a raw brass:
.



.



.


----------



## Father Azmodius

A gift from my brother in law.


----------



## Str8stroke

Father, that could come in handy tonight!


----------



## monanza

Just in Time! LOL.

EDIT: It's a beautiful piece, worthy of EDC. Congrats. I bet it looks much better in hand.


----------



## Toohotruk

Very cool!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Str8stroke said:


> Father, that could come in handy tonight!



It opened a dogfish head immort ale from 2013, and there are a couple '11 World wide stouts, and a '14 120 minute IPA that will fall victim to the copper cap cutter tonight.


----------



## Toohotruk

Good to see you putting it to good use. :buddies:


----------



## magellan

Just bought this rare brass ARC AAA UV light off eBay:
.



.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## magellan

Thanks! Only my second UV light. First one was the well known Inova X5 2xCR123A model.


----------



## ven

cu and brass(cu/zinc)




All i have for now, maybe a copper TOOL would be a nice addition at some point


----------



## magellan

Very nice. Gotta love those heavily finned copper heads.


----------



## ven

Thanks.......Its gradually getting its patina magellan, ironically it will take longer than normal ! why? well i wear gloves in work :laughing:

I have the HAIII cryos coming with another L2T, one will be kept in work,other for home etc use..........which one is the Q ??? Need another triple or quad for that though and await vinhs next batch.

Probably keep the cu one at home as i guess the cu fins are quite susceptible to damage ! and more chance of that working in,under and on top of heavy machinery.


----------



## magellan

Nice. You've got some fun stuff coming there, plus the fun of deciding and getting one modded by Vinh. :twothumbs

I hadn't thought about the fins getting damaged. Good point to remember. But then in my case my copper, brass, bronze, and Damascus lights are mostly shelf queens. My users are the aluminum, stainless, and titaniums--unless they're limited editions, customs, or special in some way.


----------



## magellan

Father Azmodius said:


> It opened a dogfish head immort ale from 2013, and there are a couple '11 World wide stouts, and a '14 120 minute IPA that will fall victim to the copper cap cutter tonight.



Very cool!

I drank an Islander IPA from Coronado Brewing last night. But for Xmas I had a Bourbon County Stout from 2010 that I'd been cellaring for 5 years, and as I had a couple of extra ones I gave them to a friend to try who's an even bigger fan than me of the Bourbon County's from Goose Island Brewery.


----------



## az2ak

Newest Cu, from the most recent Sinner "Ready Made" batch.


----------



## magellan

Beautiful. Is that the new Sinner 18350? I just bought one. I also have the earlier models but I haven't looked closely at them to see if there are any differences.


----------



## Str8stroke

I said it once, I say it again. Sinners hosts are just under rated. Heck of deal. I love the trit slots. I would have to fill them with either green, or blue. Then I would force patina with some Miracle Grow. To me that would look so awesome. 
My early version 18350 Sinner freshly forced Patina using Miracle Grow. This was a few months back and it has worn now and looks more natural. I need to take a new pic. (I posted this a while back, but its good to see how far along Sinners have come):


----------



## DellSuperman

magellan said:


> Beautiful. Is that the new Sinner 18350? I just bought one. I also have the earlier models but I haven't looked closely at them to see if there are any differences.


Seem like the Ready-Made is a 2 piece construction rather than the normal 3 piece. I am hoping to jump in on a brass Ready made if there is one.


----------



## turkeylord

My ReyLight custom Tool came with a bit of a factory patina, so here it is after a quick touch-up with a polishing pad.


----------



## DellSuperman

Str8stroke said:


> I said it once, I say it again. Sinners hosts are just under rated. Heck of deal. I love the trit slots. I would have to fill them with either green, or blue. Then I would force patina with some Miracle Grow. To me that would look so awesome.
> My early version 18350 Sinner freshly forced Patina using Miracle Grow. This was a few months back and it has worn now and looks more natural. I need to take a new pic. (I posted this a while back, but its good to see how far along Sinners have come):


Thats a very interesting way of applying force platina. [emoji106] 
BTW, whats that black dot at the end of the clip. What does it do?


----------



## magellan

That's quite a patina. Looks like those old copper roofs.


----------



## magellan

turkeylord said:


> My ReyLight custom Tool came with a bit of a factory patina, so here it is after a quick touch-up with a polishing pad.



What does the ReyLight model have?


----------



## Toohotruk

magellan said:


> That's quite a patina. Looks like those old copper roofs.


I'd like to see it after some use.


----------



## nfetterly

*WARNING - SHAMELESS PLUG....*

TNC 18350 copper body & tail - on sale here...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...il-amp-body-(head-offered-with-body-amp-tail)


----------



## Str8stroke

Dell, the black dot is a Ceramic bearing. Helps it slide in and out of your pocket and looks kinda neat.


----------



## timbo114

Just a few samples of my Copper collection ....
miracle grow and rock salt patina


----------



## DellSuperman

Str8stroke said:


> Dell, the black dot is a Ceramic bearing. Helps it slide in and out of your pocket and looks kinda neat.


Nice idea. I will go do some research on these things. Thanks alot.


----------



## troutpool

Magellan, the Rey has a Nichia 219 and mode sequence L-M-H.


----------



## magellan

timbo114 said:


> Just a few samples of my Copper collection ....
> miracle grow and rock salt patina




Wow. Very impressive. The two tone copper color on the smooth areas and green on the knurling is cool. Would love to see more of your copper collection!


----------



## magellan

troutpool said:


> Magellan, the Rey has a Nichia 219 and mode sequence L-M-H.



Thanks, a nice set up for sure!


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Dell, the black dot is a Ceramic bearing. Helps it slide in and out of your pocket and looks kinda neat.



Cool. Is it black because it's a ferro-magnesium based ceramic? Excuse the noob question, but my mat sci is a little rusty.


----------



## magellan

magellan said:


> Wow. Very impressive. The two tone copper color on the smooth areas and green on the knurling is cool. Would love to see more of your copper collection!



Edited as I replied to the wrong post.


----------



## magellan

timbo114 said:


> Just a few samples of my Copper collection ....
> miracle grow and rock salt patina



Are the two bigger lights old Maratac AA coppers? It looks like one even has a clicky. Didn't know they made one.


----------



## mcbrat

Yes. Countycomm did a special run of them for Huckberry.com and they sold out in short order...


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> Yes. Countycomm did a special run of them for Huckberry.com and they sold out in short order...



Ahh, that explains it, thanks. Very cool lights!


----------



## Str8stroke

magellan said:


> Cool. Is it black because it's a ferro-magnesium based ceramic? Excuse the noob question, but my mat sci is a little rusty.


I can't remember exactly what these were. 
But, here is a copper one I did on a McGizmo clip. Since its a show off your copper thread, here is my smallest piece of "copper"!! 
I will save you guys the time if you wish to do this. I have tried many different size bearings. The holes on the clips can vary slightly as well as the bearings. So I go a tad large, and do a very gentle press fit. If you are careful it will not mark up the clip. The scratches on this clip are from use, not the install. This was my test clip. I had it as a spare when I put a 1/4" etched on one of my lights. 
The best size bearing I have found is this. Just search it and enjoy. Thank me later. lol: 1/8"/3.175mm H62 Copper Bearing Balls High Precision Bright Surface 10/50/100g

EDIT: I figured I would add some additional info on H62 "copper". It doesn't patina like pure copper. It does get a nice dark patina naturally. I also think it has a nice brass color tint. Pure copper bearings would likely not work very well under stressful applications.
Brass H62 ordinary brass with an average copper content of 62%, adding other elements on the basis of the ordinary brass, copper alloy, said special brass, is still "H" represents the rear with the other added elements chemical symbol and the average constituent, such as H62 for the copper content of 60.5% to 63.5%, and the balance of zinc content; HAl59-3-2 indicates that its copper content of 57% to 60%, an aluminum content of 2.5% to 3.5%, nickel content of 2% to 3%, the rest is zinc content brass divided into ordinary brass, special brass and cast brass three, the cast brass ZCu the beginning of the back with the other elements of the symbol and its average content.
Whole clip, top view:





Top View





Bottom view. Insert the bearing from the bottom side. This allows for the best slide on your jeans. Also less likely to fall out. But if pressed with a micro amount of superglue, it isn't going to move. Clean the glue up as soon as possible.


----------



## magellan

Very cool! Also great information, thanks!

Not to mention you have brass balls. LOL


----------



## turkeylord

troutpool said:


> Magellan, the Rey has a Nichia 219 and mode sequence L-M-H.


Thanks troutpool, I'm really liking it.


----------



## magellan

This brass peanut lighter (in the middle) just came in. I bought it on eBay on a hunch, which turned out to be right. I pulled out the internal part with the wick and striker, to the right, and now it fits perfectly a 10250 battery for my Oveready Peak Eiger brass 10250 with QTC light, shown above. Actually there is a little extra space so that it might fit a 10280 battery too. 

I'm traveling right now so I don't have a 10280 battery with me, but when I get home I'll see if it fits too. This is cool because I don't know of any 10250 or 10280 brass, steel, or titanium battery holders. If anyone does, I'd like to know so I can get more. Shown for comparison with a Steve Ku stainless steel 10180 holder on the right and a 10180 titanium holder I think I got off Alienexpress.com, and a 10180 battery from Veleno Designs on the left.
.



.


----------



## magellan

I just won this brass Coach keychain light on eBay:
.



.
Not sure what battery it uses but I'll find out when it arrives.
.


----------



## mcbrat

Nice.


----------



## magellan

Thanks. It'll make a nice addition to my copper and brass collection.

Interestingly, there was one other person who bid late in the auction. Wonder if they were a flashlight enthusiast, or a Coach accessories fan? No way to know. But I'm thinking flashlight because I suspect the Coach fan would want the latest and greatest and this is an old and well used item.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool looking little light! I love that old patina look. Hopefully it will actually be a decent light for you, as well as being cool looking.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, Toohotruk, I'm eager to get it and check it out. I don't even know what kind of battery it uses, but I'm guessing an AAA type. But I'll post some more photos when I get it and know more about it. But it looked interesting enough to bid on, and I've never seen anything else in a brass or copper light quite like it. I hope to find out who Coach had make it for them.


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely interesting.


----------



## yoyoman

Pewter 500 ml cup with the outside clad in copper. 






Edit: some detail


----------



## Str8stroke

^^^^neat!


----------



## magellan

Cool.

I think they use copper mugs for those "Moscow Mule" drinks.


----------



## GunnarGG

Lot of nice stuff in this thread!

Here is my only copper light and one in brass also.

Nice tint on both... 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Str8stroke

Gunnar, really slick light. Care to shed more light on it? I have never seen one of those. I wonder, how much wood a Wood Chuck would chuck, if a Wood Chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## GunnarGG

Str8stroke said:


> Gunnar, really slick light. Care to shed more light on it? I have never seen one of those.



Thanks!

I have an old camping stove that I bought a gas burner for many years ago.
After that I found this cool looking lantern that burns on the same fuel, I think it is butane / propane mix.

As far as I know they don't make this brass model anymore.
They have similar models that probably are just as good, or better, but they are not as good looking IMHO.

http://primuscamping.com/collections/lights

I think it was 15-20 years ago that I bought it, think I paid as much as the current models cost today new.





Str8stroke said:


> I wonder, how much wood a Wood Chuck would chuck, if a Wood Chuck could chuck wood?



A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## kaichu dento

Str8stroke said:


> I wonder, how much wood a Wood Chuck would chuck, if a Wood Chuck could chuck wood?





GunnarGG said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood.


This is what I love about CPF! You can get information here that is scarcely covered anywhere else on the intrwebz! And so friendly too! lovecpf


----------



## magellan

I just posted this over on the Dupes thread, but it's appropriate for this thread too.

I bought these two pairs of brass EDC capsules recently off eBay on spec as AAA battery holders. The two on the right in the top photo turned out to be too small (no problem, I'll find another use for them ), but the two on the left, shown for comparison next to a Duracell Iron Core AA battery, which is about the same width, fit AAA batteries almost perfectly. 

Notice the deep threads in the bottom photo, shown next to a black Eneloop Pro XX AAA battery, which are the cells I'm going to use it for. The color on the bigger capsules almost looks like copper, but the description says brass. The caps are also slightly darker than the bodies, giving a two toned look which for some reason isn't as noticeable in the photo, with the cap being almost as deep as the copper colored top of the Duracell.

The raised rim on the cap is also unusual. Not sure why they did that, as it would be better for pocket carry without it, but it's okay. But it gives the capsule sort of a cartridge look. But overall it's extremely well made and the deep threads are quite smooth. The smaller capsule is well made too, but the threads are probably 1/3 as deep as the other one.
.



.



.


----------



## mcbrat

There is a "red brass". Lots of plumbing fixtures are made of it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I [email protected]@Ked at the pictures before I read your post (sometimes I do that ) one of the first things I noticed was how deep the threads were milled. It's definitely a quality piece. Pretty cool too.

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> There is a "red brass". Lots of plumbing fixtures are made of it.



Ahh, I recall that now, thanks.

A while ago I looked up the Wikipedia article on brass metallurgy and was reminded of just how diverse a family of alloys it is. The soft "red brass" is also used for jacketing metal bullets if I recall right. Cartridge brass isn't as red of course and is harder.


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I [email protected]@Ked at the pictures before I read your post (sometimes I do that ) one of the first things I noticed was how deep the threads were milled. It's definitely a quality piece. Pretty cool too.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yes. It's built like the proverbial tank. Maybe a bit heavy for some because it's brass, but I like it.


----------



## mcbrat

The alumibronze is darkening up nicely....


----------



## magellan

Very nice. Also gotta luv the one of a kind Macs copper knurly.


----------



## mcbrat

Two OOAK in that photo. The far right is alumibronze. With brass cleaner and rubbing, it cleans up really nice, but it seems to get dark rather quickly.


----------



## magellan

I'm still learning the lingo. What's a OOAK?


----------



## mcbrat

One Of A Kind. I don't know that anybody uses that acronym, I just don't typing on my phone.


----------



## magellan

Ahh. Yeah, didn't know that one, never seen it before, but it's a good one.


----------



## magellan

These brass and copper hand etched Ninja's just arrived. Shown with another recent arrival, a brass UltraTac AAA light:
.



.



.


----------



## magellan

This copper AAA light from Trustfire also just arrived. The color looks like brass but it says copper. Looks like they're trying to improve their image and quality with this light. Shown with the box, the manual, and my Maratac stainless AAA light for comparison.

As you can see, it's big for an AAA size light. It has a nice, smooth piston drive and the clip is strong, not weak like some small lights. The body has stylish grooved cutouts on three sides and a ribbed head. The UI is high, medium, low, strobe, and SOS. The threads are smooth. Brightness on high is comparable to my Maratac so I'd estimate around 130 lumens.

We CPF'ers don't trust Trustfire batteries much, but this light seems like a quality, upscale model. I don't know what the internals are like, but it seems a very solid, well made light based on externally observable characteristics. And besides, it's copper and the price was right. 

Due to its size, it's heavier than most other AAA lights for pocket carry, but it makes a great around the house light. So despite its being a Trustfire, I'm pretty impressed. Any other thoughts?
.



.



.



.



.


----------



## mcbrat

My son has one. They are actually brass, but then copper plated to make a smooth finish, then gold tone plated on top of the copper.


----------



## mcbrat

I had one earlier that he lost, and I had removed the finish on it to see if it was actually copper underneath


----------



## Toohotruk

Those Ninjas look pretty cool, could you give us some details and tell us where you got them?


----------



## mcbrat

Toohotruk said:


> Those Ninjas look pretty cool, could you give us some details and tell us where you got them?



copper is sold out, but till brass available...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?413865-Pi-Projects-–-Ninjas-in-Brass


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> My son has one. They are actually brass, but then copper plated to make a smooth finish, then gold tone plated on top of the copper.



Ha-ha! Brass underneath, then a thin coating of copper, then gold tone plated to make it look like brass again.  Why not just make an all brass light? Too funny!


----------



## mcbrat

Well with the gold plating, it won't tarnish...


----------



## magellan

Yes. Well, I like it just fine. I think I'll order another one.


----------



## mcbrat

I like the metal button...


----------



## light-modder

@magellan, where did you get that light? I thought it sounded like a decent option for my daughter then mcbrat said his son has one. Now I've really gotta look into getting one


----------



## magellan

They're available on cnqualitygoods.com. Just search for brass AAA flashlights.

Just found it on kaidomain.com, which takes paypal:

http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S020880


----------



## lswindell4

I have a new copper Olight S1 Baton which I received last week. 500 Lumens. A bit shorter than my Titanium S10 Baton (400 Lumens) and my original S10 Baton (380 Lumens). One feature which I like and which are not on my other Olight Batons is the timer feature. You can set the light up to turn off automatically at the 3 or 9 minute mark. Especially nice when using with the diffuser in a tent or camping situation, such as on a cold night while you are zipping yourself into your sleeping bag, etc.. A beautiful instrument and very powerful for the size. Uses the regular cr123a or the rechargeable rcr123a battery. I apologize in advance for not posting a picture. I'll study the forum directions and will attempt to add pictures tomorrow.


----------



## magellan

Nice. I didn't know about the timer function. I bought a bunch of them and luv 'em.


----------



## dhunley1

First copper flashlight. I'm very impressed with this little light.


----------



## N_N_R

Cool, my first (from today), too


----------



## Str8stroke

Nice first Cu lights. They are gonna look awesome soon, if you like the Patina look. Two of my fav little/AAA lights.


----------



## dhunley1

N_N_R said:


> Cool, my first (from today), too



Nice! 



Str8stroke said:


> Nice first Cu lights. They are gonna look awesome soon, if you like the Patina look. Two of my fav little/AAA lights.



I'm definitely looking forward to seeing a patina develop. Already have my sights set on a couple other copper lights.


----------



## Str8stroke

To give you a idea, here is mine when it was only a few days old. The AA in the background was bought at the same time. I think I used a salt & vinegar soak for a few hours. It looks even better now. I may go try and dig it out of the collection tomorrow and take a pic.


----------



## dhunley1

Nice! I'm going to just go the natural route and let it patina with use. I've been carrying it for a few days now and its already starting to develop some character. Cant wait to see how it looks after a month or so.


----------



## bykfixer

Are those copper lights heavier than their alluminum counterparts?


----------



## write2dgray

Oh yeah, much.


----------



## N_N_R

Yep, the copper Tool is 30gr without battery; the regular one is 15-16gr without battery.


----------



## neutralwhite

I need some more copper lights!.


----------



## ven

neutralwhite said:


> I need some more copper lights!.




+1....

Have you moved? :laughing:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My meager but awesomely useful copper collection....
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-02/17D83AA0-A969-45DE-A4E8-86288CC1DCE6.jpg


----------



## mcbrat

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> My meager but awesomely useful copper collection....
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-02/17D83AA0-A969-45DE-A4E8-86288CC1DCE6.jpg



nice! I got one of the BLF sets as well, but haven't touched them yet.....


----------



## dhunley1

After about 1 week of carry.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

mcbrat said:


> nice! I got one of the BLF sets as well, but haven't touched them yet.....



Hi Mick,
You got me started on copper, with the lights we sold back and forth to each other, now my collection keeps growing....I almost forgot to include a few that have not made it into the EDC rotation:
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-02/18A11752-769D-4ED3-AE96-A19F3EFC58B2.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-02/04D267CF-1CEB-475D-A657-2830BA31E7DA.jpg
The inner & outer lights are Olight S-1's in rose gold(2),Titanium with copper trim & pure copper. Then Maratac Copper rev 3(x2), BLF/Kronos stainless steel X6, BLF/Kronos solid copper X5, then a copper CooYoo Quantum and last but not least a Lumintop Copper Tool.

Regarding the BLF lights: I love them, but they are such hot rods (1,300 lumens from the copper C5)... I have the copper for extended use(heat management), and the aluminum set for misc use. Awesome lights!


----------



## MAD777

Goodness gracious! Crazyeddiethefirst, you have a copper mine there!


----------



## magellan

Very nice coppers Eddie. What are the two bigger lights? I don't recognize them.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

The two larger lights are from a group buy on the "other" flashlight forum. They are amazing lights with a turbo mode of around 1,300 lumens from the copper light and 1,500 lumens from the stainless steel with copper pill. They are run by the tinyAT25 driver with special software written by ToyKeeper and a plethora of programming options. The lighted tail cap makes it easy to find in the dark. The copper has a coating over the entire light that slows the patina by about 6 months. The reflector is by Manker(who did the actual building). I also got another set of the lights in aluminum too. The Price was less than half of the retail price for sales to the general public(there was a custom "Limited Edition" of the SS/CU with serial numbers of 400 total sets. Then there were "special edition" lights. They are amazing!


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice!!! oo:


----------



## magellan

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> The two larger lights are from a group buy on the "other" flashlight forum. They are amazing lights with a turbo mode of around 1,300 lumens from the copper light and 1,500 lumens from the stainless steel with copper pill. They are run by the tinyAT25 driver with special software written by ToyKeeper and a plethora of programming options. The lighted tail cap makes it easy to find in the dark. The copper has a coating over the entire light that slows the patina by about 6 months. The reflector is by Manker(who did the actual building). I also got another set of the lights in aluminum too. The Price was less than half of the retail price for sales to the general public(there was a custom "Limited Edition" of the SS/CU with serial numbers of 400 total sets. Then there were "special edition" lights. They are amazing!



Wow, no wonder I didn't recognize them. They sound like amazing lights. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Toohotruk

Hey, did you ever get this?



magellan said:


> I just won this brass Coach keychain light on eBay:
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Not sure what battery it uses but I'll find out when it arrives.
> .


----------



## magellan

I did. I was surprised to find out it doesn't take AAA batteries. 

I've been away so I haven't had time to look at it, but now the first order of business is to figure out what type of battery or batteries it takes.


----------



## dhunley1

Received the Maratac CR123 yesterday. Loving it! 

I really want to get my hands on the AA version.


----------



## mcbrat

dhunley1 said:


> ...
> 
> I really want to get my hands on the AA version.
> 
> ...



They are nice if you can find one. I had a fleeting moment where I contemplated selling, but then I came to my senses... my AA Cu twisty was one of my first coppers.... lots have come and gone, but that one remains....


----------



## dhunley1

mcbrat said:


> They are nice if you can find one. I had a fleeting moment where I contemplated selling, but then I came to my senses... my AA Cu twisty was one of my first coppers.... lots have come and gone, but that one remains....



You want to sell me yours...


----------



## TnC_Products

Here are a couple Cu 18650 P60 Dragon Hosts


----------



## dlmorgan999

TnC_Products said:


> Here are a couple Cu 18650 P60 Dragon Hosts


Those look really nice Chris!!


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> Those look really nice Chris!!



+1 - They are beautiful


----------



## jonwkng

Stunning work on the Copper 18650 Dragons, Chris! Brass soon? 

As always, Chris' flashlights are awesome!
For anyone considering getting the other, TnC's programmable P60 module comes highly recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## Father Azmodius

I'll take one


----------



## MAD777

These dragons are truly beautiful. They look like something that would be in a treasure chest. 
And Father, you already have too much copper!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Blasphemy.


----------



## jonwkng

MAD777 said:


> These dragons are truly beautiful. They look like something that would be in a treasure chest.



Actually, the 18650 dragons are terrific EDC hosts/lights. I use my Titanium quite a fair bit.


----------



## magellan

jonwkng said:


> Stunning work on the Copper 18650 Dragons, Chris! Brass soon?
> 
> As always, Chris' flashlights are awesome!
> For anyone considering getting the other, TnC's programmable P60 module comes highly recommended. :thumbsup:




Yes. Those are amazing.


----------



## TnC_Products

Hello jonwkng,

I would have made brass at the same time but didn't want to clean out my machine while I still had copper to run. I might make a couple out of brass when I get a chance. I just wanted to post these pics here in this thread to show off a different copper light I have not made before. Not a sales thread. I will post this in the appropriate place for that. Please don't post in this thread about sales.

Thanks for the compliments. I really enjoy making these

Chris



jonwkng said:


> Stunning work on the Copper 18650 Dragons, Chris! Brass soon?
> 
> As always, Chris' flashlights are awesome!
> For anyone considering getting the other, TnC's programmable P60 module comes highly recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## RGRAY

My copper flashlights.



And one on the way.


----------



## RGRAY

The rest of my copper.


----------



## RGRAY

I forgot my pens.


----------



## magellan

Beautiful collections there, rgray. The copper, etc., locators are pretty cool too, as well as the pens.


----------



## mcbrat

Today's carry


----------



## magellan

Nice. Is that the AA?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Nice. Is that the AA?



yes...


----------



## sandalian

Not so many coppers but they will be my starting point.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> yes...



Cool. Wish they would reissue the Cu AA. I'm sure it would do as well as the AAA light.


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Cool. Wish they would reissue the Cu AA. I'm sure it would do as well as the AAA light.



I know there's a poll on Massdrop trying to get them to do another. When I talked to Mike at CC early last year he was pretty set that it was dead, because it did not sell near as fast as the AAA did... though he did say that the clicky version they did for Huckberry sold out really quickly. The more and more folks like us gift lights like these to others and pique their interests, the larger the market base gets......


----------



## magellan

Dang, that's too bad. I was figuring all the copper guys like me would buy them up and enough of the general public to make it worth their while. I mean, I have at least 5 each of all the other Maratac Cu and non-Cu models and to make this fly I'd be happy to order 10 if it would help. I'll keep five for myself and give the others away as gifts. They're really not that expensive.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Oops, I just realized I left out some copper, including a new coin that was just added...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-02/F874473C-D4FA-4DFE-98D3-FBE69D0C5B65.jpg


----------



## az2ak

Collection grows, my love for copper is not limited to lights.. A Cu Hanko continues to elude me... The SF is a new project/work in progress..


----------



## MAD777

All this copper porn, plus a great deal on Massdrop, has sucked me into buying my first copper flashlight. A Maratac Copper CR123. They need 10 more purchased to get the price below $50. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-copper-cr123-flashlight
It's a start.


----------



## Toohotruk

MAD777 said:


> All this copper porn, plus a great deal on Massdrop, has sucked me into buying my first copper flashlight. A Maratac Copper CR123. They need 10 more purchased to get the price below $50.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-copper-cr123-flashlight
> It's a start.


And a great place to start too! :twothumbs


----------



## magellan

Yes, great way to start, congrats!


----------



## PolarLi

Not copper... But I figured brass, bronze and 55 million candela ought to count for something. This is my 1955 Francis, 350W UHP mod. 7.9" reflector, 19-20.000 lamp lumens. 14.8 Km/9.2 Miles ANSI FL-1 range. 
It's a nice little light. Only problem is that I can't really turn it on indoors, because the curtains may catch fire. 

Was like this when I got it:






And ended up like this:


----------



## MAD777

PolarLi for the WIN!


----------



## ven

Oh my.............not only stunning in looks, but what an output!

Does it come with a lanyard?


----------



## PolarLi

ven said:


> Does it come with a lanyard?




No, not this one. Only my 14" light:


----------



## mcbrat

Copper / glow bead


----------



## easilyled

Incredible restoration job, PolarLi. The light looks stunning and it must be thrilling to watch when directing all those photons sucn an enormous distance!


----------



## magellan

MAD777 said:


> PolarLi for the WIN!




+1

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!!


----------



## BeastMasterActual

PolarLi said:


> Not copper... But I figured brass, bronze and 55 million candela ought to count for something. This is my 1955 Francis, 350W UHP mod. 7.9" reflector, 19-20.000 lamp lumens. 14.8 Km/9.2 Miles ANSI FL-1 range.
> It's a nice little light. Only problem is that I can't really turn it on indoors, because the curtains may catch fire. hgeez



Wow... What an awesome restoration! That thing looks amazing.

BMA.


----------



## GunnarGG

PolarLi, 
Beautiful light and that pic with beamshot is amazing.


----------



## akhyar

So far, only these 2 lights.
BLF X5 and Maratac CR123, shown here with a 20-year old brass Zippo


----------



## Mstevens113

I'm sold, need to get myself a copper light.

Quite fancy the olight 21st cu.


----------



## PolarLi

Thanks guys for all the kind words!

I call it a "restomod". It's just as much modification as it is restoration, and yes, it is pretty fun, and a little bit scary... For instance, I have to check the flight radar before I aim that thing in the air.

You can view the build thread here: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-Francis-Searchlight-350W-Short-Arc-Restomod


----------



## Mstevens113

Mstevens113 said:


> I'm sold, need to get myself a copper light.
> 
> Quite fancy the olight 21st cu.



S1 even...stupid tablet.


----------



## magellan

akhyar said:


> So far, only these 2 lights.
> BLF X5 and Maratac CR123, shown here with a 20-year old brass Zippo




Very nice! That's a great start and the brass Zippo is cool too.


----------



## MAD777

akhyar said:


> So far, only these 2 lights.
> BLF X5 and Maratac CR123, shown here with a 20-year old brass Zippo


I just placed an order for the Maratac on Massdrop. Now I surely do want one of those BLF X5's, but alas, I was too late to the party.


----------



## akhyar

magellan said:


> Very nice! That's a great start and the brass Zippo is cool too.



Thanks mate.
Always have my eye on Hanko's Trident Cu, but to poor to fork out for their secondary market price


----------



## magellan

I have a sizable collection at this point, but that's one beautiful Cu I'm missing. Maybe some day!


----------



## akhyar

MAD777 said:


> I just placed an order for the Maratac on Massdrop. Now I surely do want one of those BLF X5's, but alas, I was too late to the party.



You might still be able to buy them in the second-hand market, but most probably as a set together with the SS X6 as I doubt members there will only sell the X5 Cu.
The X5 Cu is in high demand due to the smaller size and much better looking, and not forgetting that the X6 weight a tonne that it can also serves as a door stopper.


----------



## write2dgray

Available for purchase now on the site that made them BG (not sure if they are sponsor or allowed to link here).


----------



## akhyar

write2dgray said:


> Available for purchase now on the site that made them BG (not sure if they are sponsor or allowed to link here).



But it's selling at Retail Price though. The most is 8% discount if you use coupon code BLF.
The group buy price is less than half of the RRP


----------



## mcbrat

Today's carry. Hard to capture the purple highlights it's getting in the patina.


----------



## turkeylord

Just ordered a XM-L2 U3 flux 3D tint on copper for this lil guy. Can't wait to put it back together.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Today's carry selection. A couple TNC, a Reylight high CRI, and a cryos host and FM head with an aspheric lens


----------



## MAD777

Father Azmodius said:


> Today's carry selection. A couple TNC, a Reylight high CRI, and a cryos host and FM head with an aspheric lens


Oh my!!!!! 😍


----------



## magellan

Wow, that's a lot of Cu EDC!


----------



## mcbrat

How my Copper and Bronze collection stands today.... (does not include brass)


----------



## Ladd

Pictures like this keep me returning to this thread again and again...........


----------



## MAD777

Ladd said:


> Pictures like this keep me returning to this thread again and again...........


Agreed! This thread is total flashlight porn.


----------



## mcbrat

anyone pick up a Manker Timeback Copper yet?


----------



## eraursls1984

mcbrat said:


> anyone pick up a Manker Timeback Copper yet?


That copper list you have in your sig is awesome. I think starting your own thread "Archive list of Cu lights" with pictures of each, if pictures exist, would be a good idea.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> anyone pick up a Manker Timeback Copper yet?



No, but I'm interested. Is this it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B1H7GYS/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> No, but I'm interested. Is this it here:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B1H7GYS/?tag=cpf0b6-20



yes sir.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> How my Copper and Bronze collection stands today.... (does not include brass)



Nice. That's still a lotta copper.

Is the big light on the left a Lenslight?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Nice. That's still a lotta copper.
> 
> Is the big light on the left a Lenslight?



Nope, it's a Prometheus Alpha Bespoke light. one of a kind made for easilyled.


----------



## magellan

Yes, it looked a little different but I didn't recognize it. And a one of a kind too. Nice.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> yes sir.



That's a nice looking piece of copper. And in the over $100 price range, not a budget light. But I've heard good things about Mankers, I just don't have personal experience with them yet. But since it's a copper I'm going to have to give it a try. 

This is the other light that's on my radar, in brass:

https://www.bestmadeco.com/products/brass-flashlight-mmr-x

I bought the 4Sevens CR123A brass model a while back.

I also need to buy the Alloy Lights A1.8 brass model. I already have the A1.8 copper one from you.


----------



## mcbrat

that's a good looking light too...



magellan said:


> That's a nice looking piece of copper. And in the over $100 price range, not a budget light. But I've heard good things about Mankers, I just don't have personal experience with them yet. But since it's a copper I'm going to have to give it a try.
> 
> This is the other light that's on my radar, in brass:
> 
> https://www.bestmadeco.com/products/brass-flashlight-mmr-x
> 
> I bought the 4Sevens CR123A brass model a while back.
> 
> I also need to buy the Alloy Lights A1.8 brass model. I already have the A1.8 copper one from you.


----------



## magellan

I think so too. As soon as I pay off a few of these grails in the next couple of months, I'm going to order one.


----------



## az2ak

magellan said:


> Nice. That's still a lotta copper.
> 
> Is the big light on the left a Lenslight?



Nice collection! Bottom row, second from the right - is that one from TMack's run?


----------



## mcbrat

az2ak said:


> Nice collection! Bottom row, second from the right - is that one from TMack's run?



Nope. Mac's Customs Knurly Tri-EDC. the one and only copper one he ever made


----------



## mcbrat

I'm surprised the Tmack thats been for sale for a while hasn't sold. it's the one I used to have, and it a nice beefy little torch...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...P)-Maglite-MTG2-T-Mack-Copper&highlight=tmack


----------



## RUSH FAN

+1 a great light!
Had it before Mr. Mcbrat. Truly a 'custom - custom'


mcbrat said:


> I'm surprised the Tmack thats been for sale for a while hasn't sold. it's the one I used to have, and it a nice beefy little torch...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...P)-Maglite-MTG2-T-Mack-Copper&highlight=tmack


----------



## az2ak

mcbrat said:


> Nope. Mac's Customs Knurly Tri-EDC. the one and only copper one he ever made



Ah gotcha, thanks! It's been a while since I've seen the pics of TMack's builds - I thought I remembered one that was completely knurled.. Do you know if there was ever a group pic of all 10? 



mcbrat said:


> I'm surprised the Tmack thats been for sale for a while hasn't sold. it's the one I used to have, and it a nice beefy little torch...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...P)-Maglite-MTG2-T-Mack-Copper&highlight=tmack



I briefly considered buying it, but I have to admit I liked it in it's original configuration better than the subsequent machining. Well, except for the crenelations - they appeared to be a bit sharp in the pics I've seen..


----------



## mcbrat

here's the group pic...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-copper&p=4572960&viewfull=1#post4572960





az2ak said:


> Ah gotcha, thanks! It's been a while since I've seen the pics of TMack's builds - I thought I remembered one that was completely knurled.. Do you know if there was ever a group pic of all 10?
> 
> 
> 
> I briefly considered buying it, but I have to admit I liked it in it's original configuration better than the subsequent machining. Well, except for the crenelations - they appeared to be a bit sharp in the pics I've seen..


----------



## az2ak

mcbrat said:


> here's the group pic...
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-copper&p=4572960&viewfull=1#post4572960



Thanks! Now I feel lazy for not searching myself  Mine is the third from the right. I really wanted the one on the right end..


----------



## KDM




----------



## az2ak

Wow, love that patina!


----------



## mcbrat

az2ak said:


> Thanks! Now I feel lazy for not searching myself  Mine is the third from the right. I really wanted the one on the right end..



The far right was the one I originally bought. I ended up not liking the feel and sold it to someone in Canada...


----------



## KDM

Thanks az2ak! Here's my Maratac.


----------



## magellan

Very beautiful and surprisingly even patina.


----------



## az2ak

KDM said:


> Thanks az2ak! Here's my Maratac.



Awesome! I'm going to try my hand w/ my Maratac and Beta in the next couple of days if I can find some time..


----------



## DellSuperman

KDM said:


> Thanks az2ak! Here's my Maratac.


Sorry if this has been asked before but is the platina natural or did u do something to it? I am just not able to get my copper lights to oxidize that much.


----------



## saypat

[/URL][/IMG]

Copper X5 (14500)
S.S. X6 (18650)

$85 for the set; custom programmable driver; XP-L H, lighted tailcaps

edit: didn't mean to sound like they were for sale, that is what I paid for them in a group buy.


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! I almost sent you an offer.


----------



## KDM

Sorry guys just now seeing your response.
The main thing is get it clean and oil free. Wash with dish soap, sand with 800 grit sandpaper, go over with a green Scotch pad, clean with acetone or denatured alcohol, rinse with cold water, dry, then start applying Birchwood Casey Perma blue with a cotton ball or Q tip. You can do multiple coats to make it darker. Make sure not to touch it with your bare hands, use some type of rubber gloves that's safe with these chemicals. After its had time to dry lightly buff with the Scotch pad or 0000 steel wool.


----------



## millifoo

KDM said:


> Sorry guys just now seeing your response.
> start applying Birchwood Casey Perma blue with a cotton ball or Q tip



Thanks so much for this! I can't wait to give this a try.


----------



## KDM

millifoo said:


> Thanks so much for this! I can't wait to give this a try.



No problem at all, it is additive. I need more copper lights now.


----------



## RandyRTD

KDM said:


>



Looks good, nice patina!


----------



## easilyled

KDM said:


> No problem at all, it is additive. I need more copper lights now.



Yes, copper has a certain beauty that is not present in other metals even if they're more practical.

I'd love a copper Trident and I'm sure you would too.


----------



## KDM

easilyled said:


> Yes, copper has a certain beauty that is not present in other metals even if they're more practical.
> 
> I'd love a copper Trident and I'm sure you would too.



Yes I certainly would!


----------



## Brett H

Just a Lumintop copper Tool, but I am liking the patina on this one.


----------



## RandyRTD

Brett H said:


> Just a Lumintop copper Tool, but I am liking the patina on this one.



Looks good!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Today's copper carrys


----------



## mcbrat

Today


----------



## Father Azmodius

Shiny and glowy


----------



## RI Chevy

Lets get a night shot of the glow in the dark SPIDERCO! 
Please.


----------



## ven

Very nice pair father, what do your co-workers think of these awesome lights? Must be impressed!


----------



## Father Azmodius

They clown me a bit.......until we have to deal with a damage or some other reason to be out all night, then they're all looking for one to borrow


----------



## mcbrat

RI Chevy said:


> Lets get a night shot of the glow in the dark SPIDERCO!
> Please.


----------



## RI Chevy

Really cool. Thank you sir.


----------



## magellan

Oooh, thatsa nice, Foddah! 

Didn't know they had a GITD model. But I'm a little out of date from when I actively collected knives back in the 80s and 90s. I have some of the original Police, Delica, Cricket, and other models that are now over 30 years old and still working fine. 

I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## gunga

How durable is the blued finish? Does it work on brass?


----------



## mcbrat

Riding in my pocket today... It's a heavy beastie


----------



## MaynardJamesKeenan




----------



## turkeylord

Very nice Maynard.

Still loving my Cu S1, just swapped out the LED for a nice neutral.


----------



## az2ak

mcbrat said:


> Riding in my pocket today... It's a heavy beastie



Impressive!


----------



## Brett H

RandyRTD said:


> Looks good!




Thanks!


----------



## magellan

MaynardJamesKeenan said:


>




Very nice! What's the hammered copper one on the right?


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> Riding in my pocket today... It's a heavy beastie



That's one beautiful hunk of copper.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> Very nice! What's the hammered copper one on the right?



It had one drink too many!


----------



## mcbrat

It's a chapstick cover I think...


----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> It had one drink too many!



LOL


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


> It's a chapstick cover I think...



Dang, I could use one of those since I buy a lot of Chapstick.


----------



## sandalian

Just a humble copper and fine selected coffee, roasted and brewed by its owner.


----------



## mcbrat

Astrolux SC. Banggood's house brand of the BLF KRONOS X5.


----------



## mcbrat

TnC tailcap!


----------



## turkeylord

Got this a couple weeks ago. BilletSPIN Lotus in copper.


----------



## Father Azmodius




----------



## Toohotruk

Beautiful! Any details on the one on the right?

Cool top Turk! oo:


----------



## Father Azmodius

They're both machined by Chris of TNC. Check out his subforum in the custom builders


----------



## MAD777

Amazing displays of copper!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

sandalian said:


> Just a humble copper and fine selected coffee, roasted and brewed by its owner.



^ That's a great picture! :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

MAD777 said:


> Amazing displays of copper!



Most definitely! oo:

He does amazing work.


----------



## MAD777

I couldn't hold out any longer after salivating over all this gorgeous copper. Here's my one & only, a Maratac CR123 flashlight I nabbed for $50 on Massdrop. Just a pinky toe in the water, lol.


----------



## MrFastCarsFun

MAD777 said:


> I couldn't hold out any longer after salivating over all this gorgeous copper. Here's my one & only, a Maratac CR123 flashlight I nabbed for $50 on Massdrop. Just a pinky toe in the water, lol.


Nice flashlight! I wonder if these things ever oxidize near moisture?


----------



## Father Azmodius




----------



## Toohotruk

MrFastCarsFun said:


> Nice flashlight! I wonder if these things ever oxidize near moisture?


They do develop a patina after awhile.


----------



## Str8stroke

Some really nice Cu lights on this page! 
:kewlpics:


----------



## magellan

I'm going to post an updated photo of my brass collection soon as there are some new additions, including 3 brass Maratac AAA's I just ordered now that they're back in stock.


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## Xavier

A special S1 raw copper by V54


----------



## ncgrass

Here's my copper maratac from the recent Massdrop sale.

Edit: can't figure out how to post a photo. Will try again later


----------



## neutralwhite

nice picture,..lol.



ncgrass said:


> Here's my copper maratac from the recent Massdrop sale.
> 
> Edit: can't figure out how to post a photo. Will try again later


----------



## MAD777

ncgrass said:


> Here's my copper maratac from the recent Massdrop sale.
> 
> Edit: can't figure out how to post a photo. Will try again later


You can use my picture in post #1287 above. I just got mine from Massdrop too. LOL


----------



## ncgrass

But I got the aaa! Lol 









There we go!


----------



## MAD777

... and you got the picture uploaded. Congrats on both counts!


----------



## ncgrass

Thanks, kicking myself for not getting the cr123's version when I had the means. Looks like a beauty. Decided not to as I was just dipping my toe in as well. 

Higher res photos if you follow the link


----------



## magellan

Xavier said:


> A special S1 raw copper by V54



Very nice!


----------



## Xavier

Thank you Magellan. Have been carrying it for a week now and it's a blast to show off.


----------



## Toohotruk

So, I take it you had it modded? If so, what did you have done?


----------



## DellSuperman

Toohotruk said:


> So, I take it you had it modded? If so, what did you have done?


A V54 light meant that he purchased it from Vinh Nguyen, one of a modder here... 
Some of the possible mods are current boost, better heatsink, choice of emitters etc etc


----------



## Chicken Drumstick




----------



## magellan

Nice. Mine just came from mcbrat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

C.D., I think you and I can agree, ^ that's a pretty cool light you have. 

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

DellSuperman said:


> A V54 light meant that he purchased it from Vinh Nguyen, one of a modder here...
> Some of the possible mods are current boost, better heatsink, choice of emitters etc etc



Yeah, I'm well aware of Vinh...he's becoming a legend around here lately. I was wondering specifically what he did to the light, which emitter (I'm thinking maybe Nichia?) and what else he may have done to it and how he likes it.


----------



## Xavier

Toohotruk said:


> Yeah, I'm well aware of Vinh...he's becoming a legend around here lately. I was wondering specifically what he did to the light, which emitter (I'm thinking maybe Nichia?) and what else he may have done to it and how he likes it.



Limited S1vnC Copper Max Mod

Link to the actual thread. I love the XML2 U2 5000K as it has a nice neutral tint. The led is mounted on a special sourced copper heatsink and is max boosted. So it will get quite hot if ran on high for over a minute. Puts out I would say around 700-800 lumen and is great to carry around. Moving unto it's second week of carry and is still quite shinny. Hope the link helps explain the mods done to the light!


----------



## magellan

Updated photo showing additions to my collection of brass lights and battery holders over the last six months or so.
.



.



.

From left to right, the lights are:

1. Brass 18650 light from cnqualitygoods.com
2. Same as above, but with a triple emitter mod
3. Brass Trustfire AAA light from eBay 
4. Brass AA light from cnqualitygoods.com
5. Rare brass ARC ultraviolet AAA light
6. Brass Maratac AAA light
7. Brass Pi Projects Geisha 10180 light
8. Brass Pi Projects Ninja 10180 light
.
The other lights are a Coach brass keychain light, a brass Mini ATL light, plus a brass Bead Bomb rev. 3 with green, yellow, and red trits.

There's a couple missing like my recently purchased Mr. Bulk Dragonheart that hasn't arrived yet, but this is most of them.
.


----------



## dlmorgan999

magellan said:


> Updated photo showing additions to my collection of brass lights and battery holders over the last six months or so.


That's a great looking collection!


----------



## magellan

On the left is a rare brass (1 of 20) Mr. Bulk Dragonheart 18500 light that just arrived. Shown with another newly arrived light, a Luter right angle triple 18650 in golden and bronze anodizing. On the far right is Luter's earlier 18650 triple mod power bank light in golden and blue ano.
.



.



.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice magellan! I really need to add a Luter light to my collection.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, they really are nice and a great value for the money. He has a new light over on Kickstarter in case you're interested.


----------



## turkeylord

Modded my Tool the other day. Preon driver + Nichia 219C + 10440 :huh:


----------



## magellan

A great little light for sure, and you made it even better. :thumbsup:


----------



## GusManB

Hay everyone, I wanted to show off my Titanium & Copper 18650. Chris got it mirror polished for me and it's flawless!. The Quad XPL from Vinh fits like a glove in it, with a thin wrap of Alum Foil. Thanks again Chris


----------



## DellSuperman

My brass carry for the day.


----------



## magellan

Very nice, Gus!


----------



## magellan

Very cool. Is that a Mac brass, or an Okluma?


----------



## DellSuperman

magellan said:


> Very cool. Is that a Mac brass, or an Okluma?


Stone washed brass Okluma.. =)


----------



## magellan

Nice.


----------



## Father Azmodius

GusManB said:


> Hay everyone, I wanted to show off my Titanium & Copper 18650. Chris got it mirror polished for me and it's flawless!. The Quad XPL from Vinh fits like a glove in it, with a thin wrap of Alum Foil. Thanks again Chris
> 
> [




Beautiful. His hybrids are stunning.


----------



## magellan

Never seen that hybrid before. Yes, truly stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stinky Cook

Hello everyone
Been watching this forum, and I've taken a fancy to the copper pics being posted. Just picked up a few items this month.


----------



## MAD777

Stinky Cook said:


> Hello everyone
> Been watching this forum, and I've taken a fancy to the copper pics being posted. Just picked up a few items this month.



All these photos do suck you in, just like a black hole!


----------



## magellan

Nice. Great start!


----------



## Endeavour

Figured I'd put in a small contribution to this thread.  My one and only copper light:





Copper Aeon Mk. III

It'll be interesting to see how it patinas over time.

Enrique


----------



## Toohotruk

That's a good looking light. You'll have to post pics of the patina as it develops.


----------



## magellan

Endeavour said:


> Figured I'd put in a small contribution to this thread.  My one and only copper light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copper Aeon Mk. III
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how it patinas over time.
> 
> Enrique



Very nice. I just received your titanium Mark III. If you ever make more coppers I'd like one. 

I just noticed the copper is available on your website.


----------



## magellan

I just received 3 new TnC lights, an Extreme Micro Turbo brass (they don't make a copper), an Extreme Micro copper, and a Nano Lux copper. Will post a photo soon.


----------



## magellan

Here they are.
.



.



.
From left to right:

TnC Extreme Micro CR2 copper
TnC Extreme Micro Turbo CR2 brass
TnC Nano Lux 10280 copper
.


----------



## Thud1023

Cool magellan! Love the TnCs. Also, copper Aeons still available on Muyshondt site..


----------



## Xavier

Finally have a beautiful Muyshondt Mk. III copper! 

















Once again I am blown away by the quality of craftsmanship with Enrique's work. I am honored to have this light and will be carrying it for as long as I can for see. May pick up another to keep as a beautiful shelf queen.


----------



## magellan

Congrats, a great choice there, Xavier.

I just got my titanium, didn't realize the coppers were also out there, so now i have to order one of those.


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> Cool magellan! Love the TnCs. Also, copper Aeons still available on Muyshondt site..



Thanks, I only just became aware of those. Don't know how I missed that but I'm about to correct that oversight.


----------



## Xavier

magellan said:


> Congrats, a great choice there, Xavier.
> 
> I just got my titanium, didn't realize the coppers were also out there, so now i have to order one of those.



Lol of course you do Magellan 

Will probably pick up one of those TnC Extreme Micros in Cu, since no one wants to part with the original ARC/MJP Extreme Micros.


----------



## magellan

Right. I was lucky enough to pick up an ARC. But I like the TnC's too. I suppose there is some difference but externally they look the same. I believe TnC did the machining anyway for both.


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely beautiful lights! Just out of my price range. 

I'm looking forward to see pics of them as they patina with use.


----------



## ven

Beautiful light Xavier


----------



## Eddyf

Awesome copper guys like it


----------



## magellan

Great photos of the Muyshondt.


----------



## Thud1023

The Copper Sinner with orange glow, orange trits, and the Steel Flame paw clip.



Sinner 18350 Copper Ready Made


----------



## sticktodrum

Got a couple of Reylight Tools. Love the copper.


----------



## magellan

Nice Sinner. Haven't seen that clip before. I have the one with the shield.


----------



## weklund

*... FiveMega Lego ...

*


----------



## turkeylord

weklund said:


> *... FiveMega Lego ...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Images fixed. Very nice!


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## magellan

Nice patina!


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> Nice patina!



And a nice pattern in the patina!


----------



## dhunley1

Thanks, guys. I like how it's developed over the last few months. It's all from occasional handling/use and sitting in my "junk" drawer.


----------



## weklund

... Olight S2-CU Egg Patina ...

My S2-CU after 24 hour hard boiled egg patina process.

Looks great ... I am very pleased.

Coated the body with a light coat of Rem Oil to help protect the finish.


----------



## DellSuperman

@weklund Very cool outcome,! the patina pattern looks like those acrylic P60 lights.


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks cool!


----------



## magellan

Very nice!


----------



## write2dgray

Here's a rare one for all you cuprum heads out there, a one-off by RC-Lights (Michael) - enjoy !


----------



## mcbrat

Nice...


----------



## magellan

Yes, never seen that one before. How old is it? Very cool!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Yes, *never seen that one before*. How old is it? Very cool!



^ = Is it for sale? 

~ Chance


----------



## Ladd

Beauty! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## magellan

_




Originally Posted by *magellan* 



Yes, *never seen that one before*. How old is it? Very cool!
_

^ = Is it for sale? 





~ Chance



Ha-ha! Somehow I don't think so.


----------



## easilyled

write2dgray said:


> Here's a rare one for all you cuprum heads out there, a one-off by RC-Lights (Michael) - enjoy !



Very nice. It looks like RC-lights based it quite closely on the Sunwayman V10R, judging by the appearance. Does it have a magnetic control-ring?


----------



## neutralwhite

hope to show my sigma customs copper 18650 off here sometime this summer!.


----------



## RedLED

Xavier said:


> Finally have a beautiful Muyshondt Mk. III copper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I am blown away by the quality of craftsmanship with Enrique's work. I am honored to have this light and will be carrying it for as long as I can for see. May pick up another to keep as a beautiful shelf queen.


Beautiful light, have you considered removing the clip, I think it would be much more stunning without the clip. And, you can put it back on when you need it. Nevertheless, nice choice from the Aeon line.


----------



## RedLED

The OP on this thread had a beautiful copper ball, what a great way to display your copper bullion. Copper is a nice investment, and you can get a few copper bullion bars, just to put a few dollars in something.

Always liked the the look of copper and sterling, my two favorite metals, next to titanium, of course. I am wondering if you can but Titanium bullion bars? Anyone know?


----------



## RedLED

weklund said:


> ... Olight S2-CU Egg Patina ...
> 
> My S2-CU after 24 hour hard boiled egg patina process.
> 
> Looks great ... I am very pleased.
> 
> Coated the body with a light coat of Rem Oil to help protect the finish.


How did you get the metal to look like that, very beautiful piece. Wonderful machining.


----------



## RedLED

Who makes the Maratac line of lights, is it County Comm, or are just a distributor? They. Sure are nice looking lights and, people seem to really like them a lot. I am not very familiar with Maratech.


----------



## Str8stroke

Red, I have picked all mine up from County Comm. Never seen them sold anywheres else. I think they work out deals on surplus gear and get some custom built gears done by "someone"? They also carry some other handy gear. I got one of their brass screw drivers. Talk about nifty.


----------



## mcbrat

Lumintop makes the lights for Maratac per their specs.


----------



## weklund

RedLED said:


> How did you get the metal to look like that, very beautiful piece. Wonderful machining.



Super easy process ... as follows.

Hard boil 3 eggs.

Smash or chop eggs fine.

Place eggs in small sandwich zip lock bag.

Position clean raw copper in center of bag surrounded by eggs, remove excess air and seal.

*Optional*: Every so often you can massage the bag to insure re distribution of the egg. 

Approximately 24 hours later remove copper and wash with dish soap. Dry and coat with Rem Oil.

Done.

Note: It is important to wear gloves when handling the copper after the copper is clean prior to placing in bag with egg. This will insure you do not transfer any oils from your fingers to the copper.

When my Olight S2-CU arrived from Going Gear, all I had to do was cut open the sealed bag and place the light in the egg. No special prep necessary.

Very simple procedure with stunning results ...


----------



## light-modder

RedLed yes there are places that sell titanium billion don't know if any off the top of my head as I still have yet to buy any kind of bullion. But I have seen it on a couple of the websites that do precious metals bullion.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm thinking copper is pretty to [email protected]@k at, but to really appreciate it one needs to hold it. Since I don't own anything copper, other that a few odd pennies, will someone tell me if I'm right?

~ Chance


----------



## weklund

You are right ... I like the heft and rustic look of copper. I have a few copper lights ... like them all.

They make for great hand warmers ...


----------



## write2dgray

magellan said:


> Originally Posted by magellan
> 
> Yes, never seen that one before. How old is it? Very cool!
> 
> ^ = Is it for sale?
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Ha-ha! Somehow I don't think so.


Thanks! I've had it for two months, it took me a little bit to get to the build out of the LED/driver assembly. And no, not for sale .



easilyled said:


> Very nice. It looks like RC-lights based it quite closely on the Sunwayman V10R, judging by the appearance. Does it have a magnetic control-ring?


Thank you! No mag ring, McClicky in tail. Certainly appears to draw some inspiration from the V10R, hey wait - I have one of those around here...somewhere...digging a little - here's a quick comparison :


----------



## Str8stroke

mcbrat said:


> Lumintop makes the lights for Maratac per their specs.



LOL, thanks, I should have guessed that. The heads look darn near identical. Great little lights.


----------



## RedLED

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm thinking copper is pretty to [email protected]@k at, but to really appreciate it one needs to hold it. Since I don't own anything copper, other that a few odd pennies, will someone tell me if I'm right?
> 
> ~ Chance


Copper is a beautiful metal, and you should go to a coin dealer someday and see a buillion bar, and maybe own one ounce of pure copper. It goes up in value these days, that's why people are stealing every ounce they can.

You are right, sometimes holding something just works.


----------



## RedLED

weklund said:


> Super easy process ... as follows.
> 
> Hard boil 3 eggs.
> 
> Smash or chop eggs fine.
> 
> Place eggs in small sandwich zip lock bag.
> 
> Position clean raw copper in center of bag surrounded by eggs, remove excess air and seal.
> 
> *Optional*: Every so often you can massage the bag to insure re distribution of the egg.
> 
> Approximately 24 hours later remove copper and wash with dish soap. Dry and coat with Rem Oil.
> 
> Done.
> 
> Note: It is important to wear gloves when handling the copper after the copper is clean prior to placing in bag with egg. This will insure you do not transfer any oils from your fingers to the copper.
> 
> When my Olight S2-CU arrived from Going Gear, all I had to do was cut open the sealed bag and place the light in the egg. No special prep necessary.
> 
> Very simple procedure with stunning results ...


Really, that is just amazing it looks so beautiful, and all from an egg.

thanks for the instructions, I love it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What property does copper contain that draws us to it? The property that aluminum seems to lack. For me, it's an earth-e-ness. But why so much more in copper than aluminum? Perhaps it's the warmth of the color. 

Thoughts?

~ Chance :thinking:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

A few new shiny lights added to the collection. And yes, the copper coin in the center does say "Come and Take it" above the guns...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/A820D372-0A4F-4ED2-BA95-72F0FF9E5B8F.jpg


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance, Copper has not only heft and visual appeal, but in addition to its awesome heat sinking abilities it just feels "natural" to hold. Almost an ethereal extension of your hand and eyes combined to ensure the target of illumination is lit up....
Ooops, I forgot a couple...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/6B738007-7DBF-449D-A906-D52177B0E1B5.jpg


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What property does copper contain that draws us to it? The property that aluminum seems to lack. For me, it's an earth-e-ness. But why so much more in copper than aluminum? Perhaps it's the warmth of the color.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ~ Chance :thinking:



Aww, it's just puuurdy. Nothing else quite like it. I find the deep, rich copper color is actually more striking than gold.

Despite their weight, I like copper better than titanium. Ti lights are great, sure, but the threads are gritty due to the hard titanium microcrystals. I find even a good lubricant doesn't help that much. On the other hand, copper and brass threads are butter smooth. And copper and brass, although more expensive than aluminum, are cheaper than titanium.

That being said, I have dozens of Ti lights. But I've been concentrating on copper and brass now for a while and I think it's going to stay that way.


----------



## phosphor22

the appeal of copper also may have to do with its very long history regarding human usage over many millennia 
-- and the very warm richness of the color of the metal -- the way it ages/patinas reflecting the flux of life... 
-- and quoting magellan, "... it's just puuurdy"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Eddie, Eddie, Eddie. The title of the thread is Show off your copper.

Very nice. 

~ Chance


----------



## write2dgray

*#patinaporn*


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Eddie, Eddie, Eddie. The title of the thread is Show off your copper.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> ~ Chance



Awesome lineup of Cu lights.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thanks, as a newbie, McBrat introduced me to copper lights with a TnC that we traded back and forth. I have a copper Preon 1 en route and then " No More Lights" until I get moved and update my address. Gonna be a rough couple weeks....


----------



## TnC_Products

Here is a picture of some Dragon Host Hybrids. Copper and Brass mixed.





I can't remember the last time I was on CPF so much in one day.  Maybe back in 2003-2005 I was a little more active.


----------



## Toohotruk

Pretty damned sweet!!! oo:


----------



## GusManB

Nice! Chris,

The mill work on those is so impressive!


----------



## GusManB

magellan said:


> Never seen that hybrid before. Yes, truly stunning! :thumbsup:



It's a Custom, I ask if I could order it this way


----------



## ven

Awesome eddie................copper crazy 

Chris, those hosts are spectacular!:rock:


----------



## RGRAY

This came from Spain today.


----------



## easilyled

TnC_Products said:


> Here is a picture of some Dragon Host Hybrids. Copper and Brass mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I was on CPF so much in one day.  Maybe back in 2003-2005 I was a little more active.



Those are really gorgeous Chris. In my humble opinion, perhaps your best looking lights to date. I'm very hard pressed to say which one of them is my favourite. Perhaps the Copper-brass-copper hybrid.


----------



## magellan

TnC_Products said:


> Here is a picture of some Dragon Host Hybrids. Copper and Brass mixed.





TnC_Products said:


> I can't remember the last time I was on CPF so much in one day.  Maybe back in 2003-2005 I was a little more active.



Yes, that's one beautiful lineup.


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> This came from Spain today.



Ha-ha, brass knee pads!


----------



## Linuxology

Very nice pics


----------



## dlmorgan999

TnC_Products said:


> Here is a picture of some Dragon Host Hybrids. Copper and Brass mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I was on CPF so much in one day.  Maybe back in 2003-2005 I was a little more active.


Very nice indeed! The dragon bits on the head and tail really add to the effect. Now I'm wishing that my hybrid dragon looked like that.


----------



## TnC_Products

I agree. The Dragon pattern on the head and tail really add to the overall appearance of the host.


----------



## MAD777

My meager quartet of Cu AAA & AA flashlights. 

http://i.imgur.com/cZjDoUx.jpg


----------



## easilyled

My copper/copper containing flashlights:-


----------



## magellan

Awesome collection!


----------



## easilyled

Thank you. You have an amazing collection yourself.


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

I have the little ones, and you have the big ones.  (Although you have some small ones too).


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

My latest edition just arrived today...
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/245444A2-C37D-4949-904E-CBDBCBF9A05B.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/7C2D2CA5-5E6C-4CB3-8892-5DDBD444AF0F.jpg


----------



## Str8stroke

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> My latest edition just arrived today...
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/245444A2-C37D-4949-904E-CBDBCBF9A05B.jpg
> http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...6-05/7C2D2CA5-5E6C-4CB3-8892-5DDBD444AF0F.jpg



You too crazy! here ya go: BTW: You may want to resize those pics down a little.











I also suggest using Energizer Lithium cells or rechargeable. Copper doesn't like Alkaline!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I hate to admit ignorance but they are uploaded to Photobucket where I just copy the link-how do I downsize?
Despite the included Duracell, Energizer Lithiums are all I use unless the light can handle Lithium Ion cells, thank for the tip though...


----------



## Str8stroke

You can edit size in Photobucket. look for "Resize". I usually pick something around 1500.
Thanks to Crazy E, I just ordered a CU Preon. :buddies: They look too good to pass up. I really like the clip also.


----------



## _nw

My young collection:


----------



## MAD777

_nw said:


> My young collection:


Very nice start!


----------



## _nw

MAD777 said:


> Very nice start!



Thank you! Here's a couple more I posted in another thread.


----------



## Xavier

Day 50 carry Patina





Getting some slight blue/purple spots. Very cool light so far.


----------



## Str8stroke

Looking good. I have always liked that rainbow effect it will get at times.


----------



## Str8stroke

Preon & Montegrappa


----------



## magellan

This Lumintop Prince metal and carbon fiber trio just arrived:
.



.



.


----------



## Xavier

magellan said:


> This Lumintop Prince metal and carbon fiber trio just arrived:
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .



I am totally looking to get one of the brass Modded by Vhin


----------



## RGRAY

Just got these two.


----------



## Mobileschoney

Wow don't see those Lenslights too often anymore, good catch, would love to score one of those!


----------



## magellan

Awesome pair of the two smaller Lenslights.


----------



## magellan

Xavier said:


> I am totally looking to get one of the brass Modded by Vhin



Cool. What is he doing to it?


----------



## bykfixer

Does this count?




6 cell Dog Supply House with 1 cell extension.


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! Yours is longer!


----------



## bykfixer

When empty it probably doesn't weigh much more than most lights shown here.




Thin walled stuff from that era.
Loaded with D cells? Well, a shoulder strap may be needed for long hikes.


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> ... Well, a shoulder strap may be needed for long hikes.



But I thought it was a walking staff! LOL


----------



## bykfixer

^^ that would be the 10 with 3 cell extension version. lol

Actually some very early flashlights were a light bulb at the end of a cane. Also some were called table leg lights due to requiring 3 batteries at 6" long.


----------



## Xavier

magellan said:


> Cool. What is he doing to it?



Will drop in triple Nicha, his own DriverVN2, and add extra internal copper heatsinking. Will be a beast of a light and look good doing it.


----------



## mcbrat

My current copper/bronze collection. just keep turning over the collection to experience different lights....


----------



## RGRAY

Very nice collection.
What is the the second from the left ?


----------



## akhyar

mcbrat said:


> My current copper/bronze collection. just keep turning over the collection to experience different lights....



No BLF Kronos X5 / Astrolux SC Copper?


----------



## mcbrat

akhyar said:


> No BLF Kronos X5 / Astrolux SC Copper?



Had 2 of them, but didn't like them. with the size of the head, I wanted the body to be longer....


----------



## mcbrat

RGRAY said:


> Very nice collection.
> What is the the second from the left ?




Mac's Customs Knurly Tri-EDC. 1 of 1.

I guess I do have a Cooyoo quantum copper riding on my Keychain as well ...


----------



## Exeter354

mcbrat said:


> Mac's Customs Knurly Tri-EDC. 1 of 1.
> 
> I guess I do have a Cooyoo quantum copper riding on my Keychain as well ...



That is one badass collection Mick! Love it all!!


----------



## Exeter354

bykfixer said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 cell Dog Supply House with 1 cell extension.



Ok, ok...I want this light VERY badly!


----------



## akhyar

mcbrat said:


> Had 2 of them, but didn't like them. with the size of the head, I wanted the body to be longer....



I agree with you, although I prefer the body to be fatter as well.


----------



## MAD777

My small copper collection to date (plus my only titanium)


----------



## bykfixer

bykfixer said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 cell Dog Supply House with 1 cell extension.





Exeter354 said:


> Ok, ok...I want this light VERY badly!






You sure about that?
$11 for batteries.




She's a flooder




Thrower too.




Using $1.20 kryptons. 
Battery life: 30 hours
Bulb life: 4 hours. lol












A sellers pic.

This is a fun flashlight. Goes for about $20-25 + shipping.


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely a cool old light! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

mcbrat said:


> My current copper/bronze collection. just keep turning over the collection to experience different lights....



Hey Mick,
You got me hooked on cooper lights, but I still can't keep up with you....


----------



## turkeylord

Copper where it counts. Really liking this lil guy!


----------



## CLHC

My first Cu Flashlight:


----------



## MAD777

Great 1st Choice CLHC and probably not your last Cu.


----------



## CLHC

MAD777 said:


> Great 1st Choice CLHC and probably not your last Cu.


Thanks and indeed! Already looking at what/which other Cu Illuminators to be had.


----------



## RGRAY

My copper Lenslight KO came today.
Here's the Trio.


----------



## magellan

Very cool!


----------



## RGRAY

Thank you, Magellan.
Here's another picture of the Trio.
All on high mule.


----------



## magellan

The strike bezels make for a cool photo.


----------



## noblig

MAD777 said:


> My small copper collection to date (plus my only titanium)



Oh my... MAD777, very beautiful collection! Wish I can get these beauties soon. And good luck for your copper journey.


----------



## easilyled

@MAD777, I really like the aesthetics of the Astrolux AAA Copper light but have read mixed feedback regarding its actual function. (ie dead on arrival, blinks, doesn't reach all levels consistently)

So I wondered whether you have had any problems of this nature with it?


----------



## MAD777

easilyled said:


> @MAD777, I really like the aesthetics of the Astrolux AAA Copper light but have read mixed feedback regarding its actual function. (ie dead on arrival, blinks, doesn't reach all levels consistently)
> 
> So I wondered whether you have had any problems of this nature with it?


It's highest output is a weak ember, not even moonlight. Think firefly. 

But at less than $20 USD, it's probably not a worth a return trip around the world, still with an unknown outcome.

Maybe someday, I'll learn something about working on flashlight internals, and it can serve as my first project. LOL


----------



## easilyled

MAD777 said:


> It's highest output is a weak ember, not even moonlight. Think firefly.
> 
> But at less than $20 USD, it's probably not a worth a return trip around the world, still with an unknown outcome.
> 
> Maybe someday, I'll learn something about working on flashlight internals, and it can serve as my first project. LOL



Oh dear, thanks for the feedback. That is another nail in the coffin for that light then.

What a pity when it looks so gorgeous.


----------



## Thud1023

A couple new additions..



Copper Maus prototype/ custom Copper SAK


----------



## Str8stroke

Thud, that is cool. That Maus is TINY! That little SAK is killer. Bet it will look so fine with some patina, If you like patina. Which kinda brings me to wonder why folks like copper, but not patina? lol


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks Str8! Yes, definitely look forward to the patina : ) The Maus is very small, but has that nice copper weightiness to it. Amazing quality once again by Enrique.


----------



## magellan

noblig said:


> Oh my... MAD777, very beautiful collection! Wish I can get these beauties soon. And good luck for your copper journey.



Very nice start to a copper collection noblig.


----------



## Xavier

Thud1023 said:


> A couple new additions..
> 
> 
> 
> Copper Maus prototype/ custom Copper SAK



Now I can't wait for the Copper Maus!!!!!


----------



## magellan

Here's a group photo of my bronze and bronze alloy or bronze containing lights. Not too many bronze lights out there compared to copper or brass, but since bronze is mostly copper, usually with about 12% tin, I thought I'd post them here. The only pure bronze here is the Steigerwald.

The lights are (from left to right), a one of a kind Mac's alumibronze, a mokume gane CR2 light from Photon Fanatic (since it usually incorporates copper, brass, or bronze), a Muyshondt Ion alumibronze CR2, and an Art Steigerwald "The Sphere" AA bronze light, which has a Captain Nemo look to it. The knife is a CRKT Van Hoy 5011 Snap Lock.
.


----------



## mcbrat

Nice...


----------



## Father Azmodius

My latest additions. Magnetic quick releases


----------



## Lightdadark

Father Azmodius said:


> My latest additions. Magnetic quick releases



Where do you get these?


----------



## _nw

Lightdadark said:


> Where do you get these?



I too am interested in more info on these.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Tactical keychains MQR


----------



## RGRAY

*FLASHLIGHTS

COOYOO*
Quantum cu 10180 
*JETBEAM*
Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu 10180
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel CR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 CR 123s
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
*MUYSHONDT
*Maus Mk. l cu N-cell
*OLIGHT*
I3E E05 cu AAA
S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
*PEAK
*Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440 
*PI Projects*
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*TAIN
*Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA

*GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *
*
*HYDROGEN -3
*Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
Lantern cu prototype (red trit)
*PROMETHEUS
*Alpha Pen cu*
*RONIN METALWERKS*
Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit) 
*SAWYER WHISTLES*
Cu (green trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR
*Mini Lantern cu smooth (green tritium)
Lantern cu smooth (green trit)
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit) 
Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> Here's a group photo of my bronze and bronze alloy or bronze containing lights. Not too many bronze lights out there compared to copper or brass, but since bronze is mostly copper, usually with about 12% tin, I thought I'd post them here. The only pure bronze here is the Steigerwald.
> 
> The lights are (from left to right), a one of a kind Mac's alumibronze, a mokume gane CR2 light from Photon Fanatic (since it usually incorporates copper, brass, or bronze), a Muyshondt Ion alumibronze CR2, and an Art Steigerwald "The Sphere" AA bronze light, which has a Captain Nemo look to it. The knife is a CRKT Van Hoy 5011 Snap Lock.
> .



Those are all pretty special. Thanks for showing them. :thumbsup:


----------



## weklund

*
... Prince CU ...


*


----------



## mcbrat

nice. I use my prince a lot.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Albert? Sorry, bad joke


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> Albert? Sorry, bad joke



 could be taken lots of ways. I even hesitated when I wrote it


----------



## egginator1

Hmm....???


----------



## ven

:laughing: don't get it pierced !


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm glad it isn't a pic of the "other" Prince Albert... :sick2:


----------



## bladesmith3

do you know the approx. dimensions of the mqr? how strong are the magnets? are they secure enough to hold a single AA sized flashlight if clipped to your pants loop? I really like the way they look.


----------



## bladesmith3

I found the dimensions on the web site but no mention of (pull strength?) for lack of a better way to ask?


----------



## weklund




----------



## mcbrat

My current state of copper-ness:


----------



## light-modder

Mcbrat is that a maratac aa with a clicky tail?


----------



## mcbrat

Yes. It was a special run done for Huckberry.com a few years ago.


----------



## Thetasigma

Copper is quite the metal, nice collection Mick.
I saw the Huckberry one when it came out but didn't have the sense to get it.


----------



## light-modder

If heard of and seen the twisty aa maratac did but didn't know about the clicky version. That's the one I want.


----------



## magellan

I briefly owned the clicky, which I didn't know existed either, but I traded it back to the original owner who was again in the market for one, and now I'm getting the twisty instead, which was the only one I knew about.


----------



## ScottGabrielli

My brass and copper lights.....so far


----------



## Koam

Cheapy stand...


----------



## MAD777

@ScottGabrielli that's a really nice Cu collection.... so far. LOL!


----------



## _nw

ScottGabrielli said:


> My brass and copper lights.....so far



Very nice stuff, love the Eigers. Thanks for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't own one of these beauties. Nevertheless, I thought CPFs' Cu lovers might enjoy it.

~ C.G.







Photo Credit
- Tuff-Writer.com


----------



## _nw

Is that a bolt-action switch? Hope it's a single-mode!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_nw said:


> Is that a bolt-action switch? Hope it's a single-mode!



Yes, that's exactly what it is. More information can be found here - 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...2-2xRCR2-1x14500)&highlight=Bolt+action+light

~ C.G.


----------



## wimmer21

ScottGabrielli said:


> My brass and copper lights.....so far



Nice! I just bought the Astrolux SC, SS and S41. They're good quality lights... love 'em. 




[/IMG]


----------



## zeroair

Out of tons of lights, this is my only bit of (external) copper. 

(also, first post)


----------



## zeroair

sorry, duplicate post!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Today's copper selections


----------



## MAD777

Father, you've proved "all that glitters, is not gold." Some of it is copper! 😊


----------



## RGRAY

*COPPER and BRASS

COOYOO*
Quantum cu 10180 
*DQG
*Fairy br cw (2 green trit) 10180
Hobi br nw 10180 
*JETBEAM*
Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu 10180
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel CR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 CR 123s
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K cuhs alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
*MUYSHONDT
*Maus Mk. l cu N-cell
*OLIGHT*
I3E E05 cu AAA
*PEAK
*Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
*PI PROJECTS*
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Ninja br (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
Star Wars Darth Vader br (white trit) 10220
Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*TAIN
*Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA

*GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *
*
*HYDROGEN -3
*Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead br (green trit) 
Synodeyths Bead br (blue trit)
Stair Lantern br (green trit)
Lantern cu prototype (red trit)
*PROMETHEUS
*Alpha Pen cu*
*RONIN METALWERKS*
Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit) 
*SAWYER WHISTLES*
Cu (green trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR
*Lantern Mini cu smooth nat (green tritium)
Lantern Mini cu smooth antq (purple trit)
Lantern br double vial (ice blue trit)
Lantern cu smooth antq (green trit)
Hammer br/ss smooth (no trit) *
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
Glowworm V2 br (green trit) USA copy
Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit) Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
Beadbomb V3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2)


----------



## Father Azmodius

I had just taken some toothpaste to the FM host


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

What?! It's available in Copper? Why was I not notified???I feel so betrayed....


----------



## chillinn

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> What?! It's available in Copper? Why was I not notified???I feel so betrayed....



Oh, that's just great. Who spilled the beans?


----------



## RI Chevy

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> What?! It's available in Copper? Why was I not notified???I feel so betrayed....


Subscribe to their twitter page.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> What?! It's available in Copper? Why was I not notified???I feel so betrayed....



If you're referring to the Bolt-Action ....... It's also available in titanium.  Mind blown, yet?

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

So looks like my lights are cheap copies of a Manker and another brand. Hmm... learn something every day. Sorry I posted that pic.


----------



## ven

Loving the princeCvn triple off Jon, it's not left my side! 5000k of xpl HI goodness complemented by drivervn3 makes an awesome TOOL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> So looks like my lights are cheap copies of a Manker and another brand. Hmm... learn something every day. Sorry I posted that pic.



Nope, not a cheap copy. Both lights are produced by Manker.

You shouldn't be; that is a good picture. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## ven

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nope, not a cheap copy. Both lights are produced by Manker.
> 
> You shouldn't be; that is a good picture. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance




+1 to all that


----------



## akhyar

ven said:


> Loving the princeCvn triple off Jon, it's not left my side! 5000k of xpl HI goodness complemented by drivervn3 makes an awesome TOOL



Awesome lights you have there Ven to conquer the darkness


----------



## wimmer21

*




*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Very nice, wimmer21. What's this laughingstock nonsense?

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Oh I bought a Deft-edc-X last month and destroyed it within an hour of receiving it. Then this week I bought a full sized Deft-X... inserted the wrong cells and instantly caused it to short circuit. 

They say "you gotta own it" so that's what I'm doing.


----------



## ven

Very nice wimmer, congrats on the little beauty.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Oh I bought a Deft-edc-X last month and destroyed it within an hour of receiving it. Then this week I bought a full sized Deft-X... inserted the wrong cells and instantly caused it to short circuit.
> 
> They say "you gotta own it" so that's what I'm doing.


 
I'm sorry to read of your misfortune. However, I'm sure you're in good company here at CPF. Matter of fact, the subject might make for a very valuable thread. It would be akin to the "Things I learned The Hard Way" thread in the Cafè, but specifically about flashlight s and goofs . 

~ Chance


----------



## Bdm82

Agreed. I learned about the clear wrappers. And more experience about the diameter variation. (Why are they all 18650 if some are 19710 and others are 17640? Seems like there should be some sort of standard enforced or better specs labeled...)


----------



## Exeter354

Funny thing is...I never cared much for copper, I was more of a Ti guy. That is, until a few weeks ago...and now THIS:






:duh2:


----------



## mcbrat

Exeter354 said:


> Funny thing is...I never cared much for copper, I was more of a Ti guy. That is, until a few weeks ago...and now THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :duh2:



what's the knife?


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks Ven, and thanks Chance... yes you are right about that!



Bdm82 said:


> Agreed. I learned about the clear wrappers. And more experience about the diameter variation. (Why are they all 18650 if some are 19710 and others are 17640? Seems like there should be some sort of standard enforced or better specs labeled...)



Yep for sure. Is there even such a thing as 19710 cells or are you just making a point? Yes I get confused quite easily.


----------



## wimmer21

Exeter354 said:


> Funny thing is...I never cared much for copper, I was more of a Ti guy. That is, until a few weeks ago...and now THIS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :duh2:



Nice copper. Yes that knife looks very interesting!


----------



## RGRAY

Exeter354 said:


> Funny thing is...I never cared much for copper, I was more of a Ti guy. That is, until a few weeks ago...


I had the same experience 5 months ago and now this:


----------



## Exeter354

mcbrat said:


> what's the knife?





wimmer21 said:


> Nice copper. Yes that knife looks very interesting!



Thanks! The knife is a Fellhoelter Uberslip from this year's Monkey Edge Muster:


----------



## akhyar

It looks like brass, smell like brass, taste like brass, but they still listed them as copper 
Blackwater SR71 in brass, or copper.








Shorter than the Astrolux, but has the stockiest head among my triple/quad EDC.


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## MAD777

mcbrat, you have them shining like a new penny!


----------



## ven

Stunning mcbrat, fantastic collection of copper goodness. Slight off topic(apologies) what procedure do you recommend for cleaning the cu, in past i have used hot soapy water and tooth paste. Cheers


----------



## mcbrat

I have 2 methods, depending on the light. The highly polished ones will usually get the tarnx but mostly I just hit them with 0000 steel wool. I rotate them all through carry use, and it cleans up any little scratches they might get.


----------



## ven

Great thank you!


----------



## wimmer21

mcbrat, what effect do those methods have on a patina finish, if any?


----------



## mcbrat

They remove it. If you like patina, do not clean. And wear gloves. You hand oils will remove patina.


----------



## wimmer21

mcbrat said:


> They remove it. If you like patina, do not clean. And wear gloves. You hand oils will remove patina.



Thanks for that info! I wear just one glove so my friends calls me MJ now. I suppose that's better than OJ.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Thanks Ven, and thanks Chance... yes you are right about that!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep for sure. Is there even such a thing as 19710 cells or are you just making a point? Yes I get confused quite easily.



Thats a zip code:duh: lol


----------



## wimmer21

Well shoot. I was gonna try to squeeze one into my SDminiVN.


----------



## MAD777

wimmer21 said:


> Well shoot. I was gonna try to squeeze one into my SDminiVN.


Use a rasp file. You should be able to take it down to size in "short" order!


----------



## -JP

Here's my first shot of some photos. These are the only 3 coppers i have currently. 








My favorite is probably the Prometheus


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi JP,

Welcome to the forum. I really like your picture of the lights. The second picture has me puzzled. What am I observing with the blade? It [email protected]@Ks like it's cutting into the body. 

~ Chance


----------



## RGRAY

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi JP
> What am I observing with the blade? It [email protected]@Ks like it's cutting into the body.
> 
> ~ Chance



That's the handle finger cutout.


----------



## MAD777

-JP said:


> Here's my first shot of some photos. These are the only 3 coppers i have currently.



Nice trifecta there JP. Beautiful, functional lights without breaking the bank. Good for you!


----------



## doug5551

Rees said:


> I got the copper sphere off from Ebay. It cost me $34 shipped to my house and its 99.9% native Michigan copper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its approx 50mm in diameter and about 1lb (will weigh with scale when I get one). It is coated so it wont tarnish, which im considering removing, but I guess for that could be less cleaning. It also came with the little stand, which is made of wood I think.
> 
> There was a few other diameters, but this was the biggest I could find. There were a few at 30mm and 40mm also.
> 
> I saw and had to have it, and wife thinks i'm nuts, but its just so much copper.......



I'm a total noob but saw this and had to have one. It's on its way and arriving next week!


----------



## -JP

Thanks guys. It's a Corrie Schoeman custom. It's a front flipper I just have the blade peaking out because I thought it looked nice for the pic, my attempt at an artsy pic lol. Been hunting down an Okluma or Sinner in Cu for the longest time but these are holding me over just fine for now! Lots of bang for buck in these little guys like you said, without breaking the bank!


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## Father Azmodius

Ahhhhh.....some TNC goodness


----------



## Offgridled

Stunning light Scott!!


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Offgridled said:


> Stunning light Scott!!






It's my first higher end light and there has been absolutely no buyer's remorse.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Almost all of my copper lights are from TNC. Top notch work


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Father Azmodius said:


> Almost all of my copper lights are from TNC. Top notch work


 I think it may have been one of your photos that inspired this purchase


----------



## Father Azmodius

I'm glad I could help. I'm slowly working towards having an almost exclusive copper TNC collection


----------



## turkeylord

New addition. Happy to report that my pill isn't glued and therefore I will be neutral-izing it


----------



## gunga

Ugh. Jealous...


----------



## mcbrat

Pocket carry on a hot sweaty day on a clean Cu light really bring on the colors.


----------



## Trails2004

WOW Copper never looked so good...


----------



## easilyled

mcbrat said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Pocket carry on a hot sweaty day on a clean Cu light really bring on the colors.



Mick, can you send me some of your sweat please? I need it for my copper lights


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## defbear

ScottGabrielli said:


>


Wonderful lights! I see some of the usual suspects. What is the middle light on the left? It looks quite formidable


----------



## MAD777

Nice photo angle! 
Nice lights too, of course!


----------



## Father Azmodius

TNC ultra lux 18350 turbo triple dragon


----------



## defbear

Im not used to this BBS yet. Thought I was caught up. I see the answer to my question above. Nice light. Thanks for the threads patience.


----------



## ven

Huge thanks mcbrat on the wire wool suggestion, sure beats scrubbing with hot soapy water! So easy, and literally a minute later like new. That is one of the things I love about copper, personality !


----------



## ScottGabrielli

Father Azmodius said:


> TNC ultra lux 18350 turbo triple dragon


 <yes 2000 lumens on turbo (per the manufacturer)


----------



## gunga

Nice work Ven and McBrat! I just clean mine with ketchup. A few minutes, rub em with your fingers or a cloth. Rinse and the tarnish is gone!


----------



## ven

gunga said:


> Nice work Ven and McBrat! I just clean mine with ketchup. A few minutes, rub em with your fingers or a cloth. Rinse and the tarnish is gone!




I hope you dont "relish" in the fact

Cheers, so ketchup another method to try! , between all these i can eat and brush my teeth


----------



## MAD777

Wow! Between the Prince with ketchup and relish, the only thing missing is a hot dog bun! LOL


----------



## write2dgray

ScottGabrielli said:


> <yes 2000 lumens on turbo (per the manufacturer)


Nice composition on the photo !


----------



## gunga

ven said:


> I hope you dont "relish" in the fact
> 
> Cheers, so ketchup another method to try! , between all these i can eat and brush my teeth



I don't want to poupon your joke but it just doesn't cut the mustard!


----------



## ven

:laughing: looks like i coppered for that!


----------



## gunga

I don't cu finishing that joke


----------



## ven

:laughing: 
Before



After


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Awesome light Jcubbn5! oo:

Could you give any details about it?


----------



## ven

jclubbn5 said:


>



stunning!


----------



## easilyled

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! Awesome light Jcubbn5! oo:
> 
> Could you give any details about it?



That is a Copper Triple Twisted Trident by Jeff Hanko and the finish is quite likely the way it came with the patina already there.


----------



## easilyled

duplicate post (due to server malfunction!!)


----------



## jclubbn5

Toohotruk said:


> WOW! Awesome light Jcubbn5! oo:
> 
> Could you give any details about it?


Thanks the light is a hanko machine works twisted trident in copper by Jeff Hanko. I applied the patina finish myself. 



jclubbn5 said:


>





jclubbn5 said:


>


----------



## jclubbn5

Also hanko custom ex11.2 gunner grip copper with same patina finish


----------



## jclubbn5

old pic of some lenslights I no longer have


----------



## MAD777

There are several eye-popping makers doing beautiful flashlights equivalent to jewelry. But (as Topol sang in Fiddler on the Roof) *if I were a rich man*, I would get a Hanko.


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## jclubbn5

current copper collection


----------



## Toohotruk

I love that Twisted Trident! One very cool looking light!


----------



## magellan

Very nice!


----------



## Father Azmodius

This was what I was carrying a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Father Azmodius

A little TNC lego





The latest additions





And another of Chris' beautiful works


----------



## magellan

Awesome, father! Luv the TnC AR-PR LE CR123A light of which only 5 were made. (I have one too) .

That means 2 of the 5 existing lights live within 40 miles of each other in Maryland.


----------



## MAD777

magellan said:


> That means 2 of the 5 existing lights live within 40 miles of each other in Maryland.



They should get together and spend some quality time! 😄


----------



## mcbrat

Nice!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Magellan and I have similar tastes in lights......and I've been too slow in the market place on more than one occasion.


----------



## Father Azmodius

An unexpected gift from a new friend.


----------



## Thetasigma

Father Azmodius said:


> An unexpected gift from a new friend.


Sweet, Mjolnir is always welcome.

Quite a variety of cool stuff in this thread, and I am a fan of the red metals myself.





The high heat and humidity this week have had interesting effects on the left two, while the rightmost has been entirely unaffected.
Moldmax, C145, and C954.

Same lights, same order a couple weeks later.


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool hammer! oo:


----------



## RGRAY

You should have taken a before shot. 
Copper and brass.
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/s...Thor-s-hammer-key-chain?highlight=thor+hammer


----------



## bladesmith3

could you post a photo with something like a coin or something to give perspective on size? I feel compelled to make one.


----------



## magellan

With the arrival of the Sinner MG light here's an updated photo of my three mokume gane lights.
.



.



.
From L to R:

One of a kind custom Photon Fanatic etched CR2 light

Aeon III CR2 light

Sinner 18350 triple mod
.


----------



## MAD777

And all three are beauties, magellan!


----------



## magellan

Thanks! Ya gotta luv that MG.


----------



## RGRAY

bladesmith3 said:


> could you post a photo with something like a coin or something to give perspective on size? I feel compelled to make one.


Here you go, brass and copper hammer.
The top of the head should be flat to stand better.


----------



## ven

Love the hammer gift!

Awesome mag, wow what a trio


----------



## magellan

Thanks, Ven, I hope to make it a foursome soon. Scroll down and you'll see it:

http://www.em-mgt.com/LED/TnC1o.html


----------



## Father Azmodius

It's not a light, but it is copper


----------



## magellan

That flamed effect is pretty cool.


----------



## magellan

My TnC copper and brass collection, along with one electroless nickel. A couple of lights aren't in the photo but I'll post another one after I round them up.

From left to right:

PR-AR one of five CR123A

Ultra Lux CR123A

Dragon mokume gane 10440

Micro Lux Turbo 10440

Micro Lux 10280

Extreme Micro Turbo CR2 brass

Extreme Micro Turbo CR2 electroless nickel

Nano Lux 10280

Extreme Micro CR2
.
http://imgbox.com/XZ7QW35P


----------



## Father Azmodius

Nice. I may have to pick up one (or 2) of Chris' MG beauties soon


----------



## magellan

I really like it. The threads are silky smooth and the 1000 lumens high is really unbelievable. I'd love a smooth body one too as I think that would bring out the grain more.


----------



## mcbrat

Nice. Another TnC tapped for a clip


----------



## Father Azmodius

It's not as pretty as the original, but it is definitely secure. It bites the pocket of my Firehose nicely


----------



## bykfixer

I have a copper clad Alpha.




That's my entire copper collection, all one of them. 

I do have a lensless solid copper Rayovac bullet butt light from the 1930's stashed in my 'restore someday' box.


----------



## magellan

Watch out for those bullet in the butt lights!


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Kidzag

Absolutely beautiful patinas ! Do you guys use Liver of Sulfur gel ? That's what I used on my Hinderer and had great success


----------



## magellan

LOL. Never heard of that stuff before.


----------



## jclubbn5

Kidzag said:


> Absolutely beautiful patinas ! Do you guys use Liver of Sulfur gel ? That's what I used on my Hinderer and had great success


I used casey Birchwood gun bluing


----------



## ven

Jeff i love your pics, in fact...........I actually look forward to your pics, stunning!


----------



## jclubbn5

ven said:


> Jeff i love your pics, in fact...........I actually look forward to your pics, stunning!


Thanks Ven I need to remember to post here more. I'm more active on Facebook groups and instagram


----------



## ven

You do!!!!!! 
i dont do either of those:mecry:


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> You do!!!!!!
> i dont do either of those:mecry:



I don't either. I find email is good enough. Guess I'm just old-fashioned.


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> I don't either. I find email is good enough. Guess I'm just old-fashioned.



I'm also in that club!


----------



## RealDanStrauss

Brand new Olight SMINY came today!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm in both clubs. I think jc5 should post more pictures and email is good enough. Facebook? No way! Too many privacy concerns for this OFG. Old Fashion Guy. I can text, though. Not bad for racing toward 60. 

Sorry, I don't have any copper. 

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

Yeah...Facebook is evil, but it's kind of fun snooping around, looking up people I've known over the years on my GF's FB account. 

How do you like the SMINY?


----------



## jclubbn5

Haha you guys are funny! You don't know what your missing and posting pics on instagram is just so much easier


----------



## Offgridled

easilyled said:


> I'm also in that club!


+1 cpf is my only social media!!


----------



## turkeylord

Just arrived today! Swapped it over to a T6 4C neutral on my lunch break. :naughty:


----------



## phosphor22

Nice! any other thoughts about it? I'm on the fence... Love copper and love AA...


----------



## turkeylord

I really like it so far. I like my S1, but was never a big fan of the UI. I think they've made some improvements in this light. Moonlight can be memorized, there's one more level, and strobe can be accessed from off.


----------



## RealDanStrauss




----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! You could call that the "grunge" patina.


----------



## Father Azmodius

Looks hammered even


----------



## MAD777

Father Azmodius said:


> Looks hammered even


I didn't know soaking in Bourbon would leave that patina!


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> I didn't know soaking in Bourbon would leave that patina!


I wonder if that like accidently dropping your phone in the toilet


----------



## ScottGabrielli




----------



## Toohotruk

Only if you're peeing straight bourbon, LOL! I think I've been that drunk before, back in my heavy drinking days.


----------



## RGRAY

My copper:

*COOYOO*
Quantum cu 10180 
*FOURSEVENS *
Fellhoelter cu Bolt-Action CR2
Preon 1 cu AAA
*JETBEAM*
Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu pol 10180
Mini-1 XPG2 cu raw 10180
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123s
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
*MECARMY*
Illumine X3 cu 10180
*OLIGHT*
I3E E05 cu AAA
S1 raw cu (2 green trit) CR123
*PEAK
*Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
*PI PROJECTS*
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*TAIN
*Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA


----------



## light-modder

There's a copper bolt light?! What?!


----------



## phosphor22

light-modder said:


> There's a copper bolt light?! What?!



Yep - saw it on going gear and foursevens' website


----------



## RGRAY

light-modder said:


> There's a copper bolt light?! What?!


Yep, I'm hoping for an AAA bolt light like the aluminum.


----------



## magellan

Very nice.

I noticed they're still available at the 4Sevens website which sorta surprised me that they hadn't sold out yet.


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> My copper:
> 
> *COOYOO*
> Quantum cu 10180
> *FOURSEVENS *
> Fellhoelter cu Bolt-Action CR2
> Preon 1 cu AAA
> *JETBEAM*
> Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu pol 10180
> Mini-1 XPG2 cu raw 10180
> *LENSLIGHT
> *Micro cu delta wrap AAA
> Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123
> KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123s
> *LUMINTOP*
> Tool cu 10440
> Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
> Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440
> Worm cu 10440
> *MARATAC
> *Rev 3 cu AAA
> Rev 3 cu AAA
> *MBI
> *HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
> *MECARMY*
> Illumine X3 cu 10180
> *OLIGHT*
> I3E E05 cu AAA
> S1 raw cu (2 green trit) CR123
> *PEAK
> *Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
> *PI PROJECTS*
> Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
> Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
> *PROMETHEUS*
> Beta-QRv2 cu AAA
> *TAIN
> *Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA




That's quite a list considering it hasn't been that long since you started collecting them. :twothumbs:


----------



## 2flyfish444

Sinner 18650 & Okluma TinyDC 18350 & Sinner 18350!!


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Limited Copper Mini Mark II 





~ CG


----------



## turkeylord

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Limited Copper Mini Mark II
> 
> ~ CG


I've got one ordered! I got a tracking number but it doesn't show that it's been picked up yet so...


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'm so jealous....


----------



## kisetsu2015

my copper Olight


----------



## magellan

Nice lineup of Olight coppers.

That big R50 Seeker 26650 light sure is impressive. I really like mine.


----------



## defbear

I have those three copper Olight's. I too really like my copper R50vn.


----------



## magellan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Limited Copper Mini Mark II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ CG




Very nice Chaunce. The Mini in CR2 and CR123A is one of my faves.

I missed this one. When was it offered? I did score the brass model though. But the copper and brass would have made a nice pair.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Very nice Chaunce. The Mini in CR2 and CR123A is one of my faves.
> 
> I missed this one. When was it offered? I did score the brass model though. But the copper and brass would have made a nice pair.



It's currently being offered. http://www.foursevens.com/products/ML-IIC-PF 
BTW, It has siblings. Autumn Copper, Rainbow PVD Titanium, and Titanium. 

~ Chance

*Autumn PVD Copper Finish*


----------



## turkeylord

Got my raw copper Mini yesterday. Neutral is cooler than I typically like, but still very nice!


----------



## staticx57

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's currently being offered. http://www.foursevens.com/products/ML-IIC-PF
> BTW, It has siblings. Autumn Copper, Rainbow PVD Titanium, and Titanium.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> *Autumn PVD Copper Finish*



That looks really nice...


----------



## dhunley1




----------



## mcbrat

Nice. That the tnp version


----------



## magellan

Thanks, I'll order mine right now. 

I notice the 4Sevens website doesn't offer the brass version. I got mine from the Bestmade.com website.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's currently being offered. http://www.foursevens.com/products/ML-IIC-PF
> BTW, It has siblings. Autumn Copper, Rainbow PVD Titanium, and Titanium.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> *Autumn PVD Copper Finish*


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> I notice the 4Sevens website doesn't offer the brass version. I got mine from the Bestmade.com website.


That was the original, not the Mk II.


----------



## magellan

eraursls1984 said:


> That was the original, not the Mk II.



Ahh, so the brass I have is actually the Mk. I. I'm pleased to get the Mk. II in copper. 

Now they just have to do a Mk. III in Damascus, and a Mk. IV in mokume gane.  Would also love a heavy gold plate over brass or whatever.

It seems 4Sevens saw how Olight really hit the ball out of the park with the spectacularly successful S1 Mini versions and decided to do something similar with the Mk. II.


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> It seems 4Sevens saw how Olight really hit the ball out of the park with the spectacularly successful S1 Mini versions and decided to do something similar with the Mk. II.


Yep, and they are somewhat connected, so that's why you'll see similar finishes.


----------



## timbo114

TL PM sent


----------



## Dthoreson81

Soon I hope to own one of these.


Father Azmodius said:


>



For now though, I'll settle for carrying these each day.


----------



## egginator1




----------



## MAD777

Nice, shiny collection there egginator1.


----------



## egginator1

Thanks Madd!


----------



## easilyled

egginator1 said:


>



Very nice indeed!


----------



## me_no_thing

my copper


----------



## mcbrat

Mail call...


----------



## egginator1

Ha, you got that one. Looks great!!


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Father Azmodius

Now that's an interesting clip


----------



## Offgridled

Father Azmodius said:


> Now that's an interesting clip


+1 great clip...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My second copper. 

~ CG 

Autumn Mini Mark II Solid Copper with a PVD coating. XM-L2 980 Lumens of Neutral White beauty.


----------



## jclubbn5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I wasn't really showing off. I was just the warm-up act for JC.  

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I wasn't really showing off. I was just the warm-up act for JC.
> 
> ~ Chance



LOL! It would be a difficult act to follow. I'm not going to try!  

Nice light. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


>



Beautiful lights, particularly the Hankos with those amazing custom, custom Steel Flame clips. :bow:


----------



## jclubbn5

Thanks cg and easilyled! easilyled you still have the hanko ex in your profile pic?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

easilyled said:


> LOL! It would be a difficult act to follow. I'm not going to try!
> 
> Nice light. :thumbsup:



Yep! Pretty tough act to follow. Those are two of my favorite patinated lights. :twothumbs 

When funds are available, I'm going to purchase the Mini Mark's brother so I can get some patina going. It's also solid copper, but sans coating. 





Photo Credit - spc 

~ Chance


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Thanks cg and easilyled! easilyled you still have the hanko ex in your profile pic?



Yes I do Jeff. Its a copper one with alternating blue and green trits with Gunner Grip
You can see it in my Copper collection below:-


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wonderful variety and all top-shelf to boot. Very nice!  I think easilyled leans a bit to the modest side. 

~ CG


----------



## jclubbn5

Wow! Good stuff there easilyled! 
Especially love that mokume!


----------



## MAD777

Some major eye-candy today between jclubbn5 and easilyled!


----------



## Toohotruk

AMAZING!!! oo:oo:oo:


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> Some major eye-candy today between jclubbn5 and easilyled!


+1 I'd take life insurance out on those


----------



## Mobileschoney

The current state of my copper collection. There's at least a couple more I'd like to have!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Just a couple? I'm nowhere close to that point for the CU collection


----------



## Mobileschoney

Lol yeah just a couple, I mean how many copper lights can a guy have? Ok yeah, a lot. I used to have more but sold some of them due to not liking the tint or the light for whatever reason. I use all these guys l, can't say I carry them all, that R50 is just to darn big to EDC.


----------



## magellan

Beautiful collections there, all.


----------



## magellan

Mobileschoney said:


> Lol yeah just a couple, I mean how many copper lights can a guy have? Ok yeah, a lot. I used to have more but sold some of them due to not liking the tint or the light for whatever reason. I use all these guys l, can't say I carry them all, that R50 is just to darn big to EDC.



Well...I have 56 different copper lights, 37 different brass, and 9 different mokume gane lights, which are partly copper or brass. And amazingly, there are quite a few that I'm still missing. Some of those I may never own they're so rare, but then I'm pretty happy with what I have.

Yeah, that R50 is a darn hunk but I luv it. When I got mine I liked it so much I ordered two more from Olight, one for me and one as a gift for a friend, who wasn't a flashaholic and had never seen anything like it before. In fact he was pretty much blown away by it. Until then he had owned a number of Maglites over the years and several Streamlights, but that was it.


----------



## magellan

Nice. My fave Olight pocket light.




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My second copper.
> 
> ~ CG
> 
> Autumn Mini Mark II Solid Copper with a PVD coating. XM-L2 980 Lumens of Neutral White beauty.


----------



## magellan

Wow. What is that?



mcbrat said:


> Mail call...


----------



## Offgridled

photo storage


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Wow. What is that?


Prometheus Alpha copper head with shorty (18350) body.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Nice. My fave Olight pocket light.


 
Olight? I don't understand. Did Olight partner with FourSevens on the development of the Mini Mark?  

~ Chance


----------



## noboneshotdog

Ive been wanting to share this for awhile, but finally took the time to post. It's a old copper Rayovac. 



image upload free


----------



## Offgridled

noboneshotdog said:


> Ive been wanting to share this for awhile, but finally took the time to post. It's a old copper Rayovac.
> 
> 
> 
> image upload free


Very cool my friend love it!!


----------



## Father Azmodius

Very nice


----------



## noboneshotdog

^^^
Thanks friends


----------



## Wheezy59

A few copper lights I've picked up along the way. Don't really use them. I enjoy watching the patina form.


----------



## archimedes

Hello @Wheezy59 and welcome .... :wave:

There already is a well established copper collections thread in this forum.

_*EDIT - mod action, threads merged


*_​Thanks !


----------



## Offgridled

Welcome Wheezy.. great lights..Enjoy CPF and it's great members and knowledge!!


----------



## Wheezy59

Hey thanks. I'm still getting the hang of this.


----------



## Offgridled

Wheezy59 said:


> Hey thanks. I'm still getting the hang of this.


You'll get sooner than you think


----------



## magellan

Very nice lineup, Wheezy. Remember copper light collectors never die; they just get a little less shiny.


----------



## Father Azmodius

magellan said:


> Very nice lineup, Wheezy. Remember copper light collectors never die; they just get a little less shiny.



That's what polish and a dremel are for, if you choose









Some polished, some not


----------



## Offgridled

Nice job father!!!


----------



## ven




----------



## mcbrat

All that's left of copper and brass in my collection...


----------



## magellan

Still an awesome collection considering it still has a one of a kind. Am I remembering right that the Mac Knurly Copper was a one-of?


----------



## magellan

Very nice Ven. The recent model Lumintop Copper Prince/Carbon Fiber light is cool too.


----------



## magellan

Nice close-ups, father. The patinas on those are looking good too.


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Still an awesome collection considering it still has a one of a kind. Am I remembering right that the Mac Knurly Copper was a one-of?


Yes. Only copper knurly Mac made...


----------



## cclin

from L to R:
Manker E21 special copper edition- nichia 219b 4500k 90 CRI, natural patina
Acebeam PT10- XPL2 4000k 80 CRI, polished
PrinceVN- 3* xpl-hi 5000k, natural patina
Mateminco E01- xpl 4000k 5A, Polished
4sevens Preon P1 copper- Nichia 219c 4000k 90 CRI, natural patina
Lumintop Tool Cu- nichia 219b 4500k 90 CRI, forced patina
Airayland coppper Limited ED- nichia 219b 4000k 90 CRI, forced patina
JETBeam JET-II PRO Anniversary Cu- Xpl2 4000k 80 CRI, polished
Olight s1 Cu- Xml-2 4000k 5C1 80 CRI, natural patina
JETBeam MINI - 1 copper, forced patina


----------



## MAD777

Nice line-up cclin!


----------



## phosphor22

Say cclin - Fine collection.
that looks like a glow boot on the Cu tool - would you might sharing where you found it? thanks!
Have tried and read about several ways to achieve a forced patina on copper; what's your preferred method?



cclin said:


> from L to R:
> Manker E21 special copper edition- nichia 219b 4500k 90 CRI, natural patina
> Acebeam PT10- XPL2 4000k 80 CRI, polished
> PrinceVN- 3* xpl-hi 5000k, natural patina
> Mateminco E01- xpl 4000k 5A, Polished
> 4sevens Preon P1 copper- Nichia 219c 4000k 90 CRI, natural patina
> Lumintop Tool Cu- nichia 219b 4500k 90 CRI, forced patina
> Airayland coppper Limited ED- nichia 219b 4000k 90 CRI, forced patina
> JETBeam JET-II PRO Anniversary Cu- Xpl2 4000k 80 CRI, polished
> Olight s1 Cu- Xml-2 4000k 5C1 80 CRI, natural patina
> JETBeam MINI - 1 copper, forced patina


----------



## write2dgray

Have any copper e-series compatible bodies been made?


----------



## mcbrat

write2dgray said:


> Have any copper e-series compatible bodies been made?



Just Tails and E2C adapters. I think RPM is considering copper bodies....


----------



## gunga

mcbrat said:


> All that's left of copper and brass in my collection...



What is the light below the knurly?


----------



## cclin

MAD777 said:


> Nice line-up cclin!


Thanks!!


phosphor22 said:


> Say cclin - Fine collection.
> that looks like a glow boot on the Cu tool - would you might sharing where you found it? thanks!
> Have tried and read about several ways to achieve a forced patina on copper; what's your preferred method?


The GITD Silicone Tailcaps can be find HERE you have to turn the Silicone cap inside-out, then use a sharp knife to shorten the nipple inside of the cap to fits Tool Cu.
I use "Birchwood Casey PSP Gun Blue" for force Patina. I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## mcbrat

gunga said:


> What is the light below the knurly?



AA Maratac Cu Clicky made for Huckberry.com about 4 years ago.


----------



## gunga

Woah. Cool!


----------



## phosphor22

mcbrat said:


> AA Maratac Cu Clicky made for Huckberry.com about 4 years ago.


 I almost posted when you first put the photo up something like... 'if you ever tire of the AA Huckberry Cu clicky, just let me know'...


----------



## write2dgray

mcbrat said:


> Just Tails and E2C adapters. I think RPM is considering copper bodies....


Thanks! I have both of those already .

Here's a quick picture of most of my current line-up of larger copper lights.


----------



## mcbrat

Nice. I see you ended up with the modified Tmack light.!


----------



## write2dgray

Yep, it's due for further modification someday when it reaches the top of the project list . She's been around the block. Twice.


----------



## MAD777

That's a lot of copper! 😍


----------



## write2dgray

You can never have too much copper.

Is there any interest here in a copper Turner's cube?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/522950...ube-spinning-top-stand?ref=shop_home_active_1

The maker has stated that if there is some demand he could make a small run for $75 each (+$10 for custom engraving).

PM or post directly to Facebook here if interested:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/spunoutdesigns/permalink/1361880337201471/

Cheers,
David


----------



## turkeylord

phosphor22 said:


> I almost posted when you first put the photo up something like... 'if you ever tire of the AA Huckberry Cu clicky, just let me know'...


I could be tempted to sell mine, but the price would have to be right as I've got a lot into it... Foursevens MiniAA driver, Nichia 219, etc.


----------



## phosphor22

turkeylord said:


> I could be tempted to sell mine, but the price would have to be right as I've got a lot into it... Foursevens MiniAA driver, Nichia 219, etc.




OK... let me know if you wish -


----------



## magellan

Outstanding cclin!


----------



## MAD777

Here is my meager copper collection. Not fancy, but it scratches the itch for me, while I pursue performance modded flashlights.


----------



## TheDude315

easilyled said:


> Yes I do Jeff. Its a copper one with alternating blue and green trits with Gunner Grip
> You can see it in my Copper collection below:-


Incredible!! I'm not a dedicated flashlight guy.. but those are amazing! Do you mind sharing their names with the new guy? I just put copper scales on my paramilitary 2, I had one of the new copper olights, and just got a custom copper tritium lantern so I'm working on it..


----------



## easilyled

TheDude315 said:


> Incredible!! I'm not a dedicated flashlight guy.. but those are amazing! Do you mind sharing their names with the new guy? I just put copper scales on my paramilitary 2, I had one of the new copper olights, and just got a custom copper tritium lantern so I'm working on it..



Thanks for the nice words. I like your knife and light. :thumbsup:

The three bigger lights were made by TNC. The three EDC sized lights produced by Jeff Hanko. The larger of the two keyring lights is an HF-R by MBI and the smallest light is a non-custom Coo-Yoo made in China.


----------



## ven

Brasso bling


----------



## mcbrat

nice and shiny!


----------



## Str8stroke

ven, stop doing that! Stop polishing them! lol I love the look of some well patina copper! haha 

TheDude, talks to me. Where did you get those scales? Fly? I want some for my Para 3. I sold my 2 to get the 3. I would never sell this knife. To me it is the perfect EDC size. Killer 2 you have there sir.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ven said:


> Brasso bling...


 

Very nice pair, ven! :thumbsup:

~ CG


----------



## ven

Thanks guys, well tbh they were nice and dark which I do like. I just thought I would try some brasso wadding out. They will be back to their older look soon enough .


----------



## Weld Inspector

I think that is what draws me to copper,is the ability to clean and watch it age again, I'm up to about a dozen copper lights all with natural patina I've been thinking about doing the egg on one just haven't decided which one yet.

P.S. please look to my WTB I'm still looking for some more copper for my collection


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Part of the collection....
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/8FDF77A3-3D18-491F-A2CB-498EA1CE6394.jpg
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/64D492CA-E714-40B4-9C8A-21BF3391D64B.jpg


----------



## MAD777

My updated, insignificant copper collection...


----------



## Toohotruk

I think it's most definitely significant!


----------



## oakcliff

My first copper flashlight. Olight R50.


----------



## ven

Great cu family pic MAD


----------



## Father Azmodius

Just took this for the TNC thread, but since I'm CuCu, it's appropriate here.


----------



## MAD777

Fantastic, Father! [emoji106]


----------



## magellan

Awesome, Father!

Luv the mixed brass and copper ones too.


----------



## magellan

Nice copper Spyderco!




TheDude315 said:


> Incredible!! I'm not a dedicated flashlight guy.. but those are amazing! Do you mind sharing their names with the new guy? I just put copper scales on my paramilitary 2, I had one of the new copper olights, and just got a custom copper tritium lantern so I'm working on it..


----------



## Toohotruk

magellan said:


> Nice copper Spyderco!


 +1 oo:


----------



## RGRAY

* FLASHLIGHT**

COOYOO*
Quantum cu 10180 *
FOURSEVENS 
*Fellhoelter Bolt-Action cu CR2Preon 1 cu AAA
*JETBEAM*
Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu pol 10180
Mini-1 XPG2 cu raw 10180
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro cu smooth AAA
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123s
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R UTT cu (6 green trit) 10250
*MECARMY*
Illumine X3 cu 10180
*MUYSHONDT
*Maus Mk. l cu N-cell
*OLIGHT*
I3E E05 cu AAA
S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
*PEAK
*Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
*PI PROJECTS*
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*TAIN
*Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA

*GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *

**BULLACULL*
Muzzle Break Lantern cu (ice blue trit)
*DEFTBYDESIGN
*Lantern xxl cu carved raw (yellow, purple trit)
*HYDROGEN -3
*Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
Stair Lantern cu (ice blue trit)
Prototype Lantern cu (red trit)
*PROMETHEUS
*Alpha Pen cu*
*RONIN METALWERKS*
Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit) 
*SAWYER WHISTLES*
Cu (green trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR
*Lantern Mini cu smooth nat (green tritium)
Lantern Mini cu smooth antq (purple trit)
Lantern cu smooth antq (green trit)
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit) 
Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)

*TOPS/SPINNERS
*BILLETSPIN #25 NAVIGATOR CU SS CU 
BILLETSPIN #26 ROTOR BASKETWEAVE DAMASCUS CU
BILLETSPIN #29 INFECTED SPECIMEN CU SS TI
DIGIFUNK CU SPINNER
KREMNER DESIGN TWO STEP COPPER CERAMIC 
PROMETHEUS COPPER RUBY
STEVEN ROBBINS MOKUME COPPER CERAMIC
TORQBAR TBSBTCBBT SPINNER
VORSO MK1 COPPER RUBY  ​


----------



## Weld Inspector

Olights:
I3E EOS cu
Mini baton raw cu
Mini baton rose gold copper
S1 raw copper
S1 rose gold copper
S1a raw copper
S2 raw copper
R50 raw copper

Martac:
Cr123 copper X2
AA copper
AAA copper Rev 4
AAA copper right angle

4sevens:
Mini mkii copper
Preon copper

Lumentop:
Tool copper X2

Astrolux:
K01cu
S41

Prometheus:
Beta copper
Beta copper


----------



## magellan

Outstanding collections, guys!

RGray--amazing job on the lanterns, beads, and tops.


----------



## Weld Inspector

Coming from u Magellan that means a lot, I got kinda serious about my copper in the last month or two now I'm just gonna sit back and wait for mcbrat to do away with all of his on his transition to Damascus


----------



## mcbrat

Weld Inspector said:


> Coming from u Magellan that means a lot, I got kinda serious about my copper in the last month or two now I'm just gonna sit back and wait for mcbrat to do away with all of his on his transition to Damascus



the purge is pretty much done. only have 4 copper lights left. 

Mac Knurly
Sigma 18500
Astrolux K01cu (or whatever it is)
Astrolux bullet light

The K01cu I might put on the lathe and skinny it way down...

Very doubtful the 2 custom coppers I have left will ever leave...


----------



## Weld Inspector

Ouch.....what happened to the alpha with the copper head? Also u didn't end up with the 2 tnc's from toasty? If not I need to get ahold of him


----------



## mcbrat

Weld Inspector said:


> Ouch.....what happened to the alpha with the copper head? Also u didn't end up with the 2 tnc's from toasty? If not I need to get ahold of him



yes, I did get those from Toasty, but they were trade material towards a damascus... and the alpha went to a collector who had been after it for a while... I wasn't planning on selling, but I was contacted right after placing a damascus order and needed to offset the fundage...


----------



## sandalian

Sorry for the grainy pic..


----------



## mcbrat

Last 2 custom coppers snug in their case.


----------



## easilyled

My brass and copper collection to date:-


----------



## Father Azmodius

I see a couple Dragons that need a new home. Lol


----------



## easilyled

Father Azmodius said:


> I see a couple Dragons that need a new home. Lol



You can't have all of them! :tsk: :nana:


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> I see a couple Dragons that need a new home. Lol


----------



## mcbrat

easilyled said:


> You can't have all of them! :tsk: :nana:


It's fun to try though...


----------



## noboneshotdog

sandalian said:


> Sorry for the grainy pic..



Ummmmmm.... Nice pic. Looks like someone is roasting thier own coffee.


----------



## Father Azmodius

I didn't say TNC, just the Dragons. See, I'm not trying to get them all. My 26500 Hybrid would feel better flanked by your 26650's. I'm just thinking of the happiness of the lights.


----------



## MAD777

easilyled said:


> My brass and copper collection to date:-


YIKES! That's a lot of shiny objects!


----------



## xdayv

copper and coffee goes well... smell the goodness!


----------



## Toohotruk

Copper and coffee go with EVERYTHING!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Father Azmodius said:


> I didn't say TNC, just the Dragons. See, I'm not trying to get them all. My 26500 Hybrid would feel better flanked by your 26650's. I'm just thinking of the happiness of the lights.



I agree. Your 26500 Hybrid should defintely be flanked by my 26650s ...... and my other lights. I'll make sure to make her welcome!


----------



## Str8stroke

yo mcbrat, I forgot the story on that light you have with the wood. BTW< you can just send me those lights & cases to keep your lights safe.


----------



## nbp

I didn't see a brass thread, are we putting them in this one?


----------



## xdayv

looks copper'ish though haha


----------



## bykfixer

This rascal is enroute to the bykfixer museum.


----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> My brass and copper collection to date:-



Wow, truly spectacular!


----------



## MAD777

bykfixer said:


> This rascal is enroute to the bykfixer museum.


A worthy addition, bykfixer!


----------



## easilyled

magellan said:


> Wow, truly spectacular!



Thank you. Your lights are amazing.


----------



## jclubbn5

Wow great brass and copper collection easilyled


----------



## easilyled

jclubbn5 said:


> Wow great brass and copper collection easilyled



Thank you jclubbn5. I certainly admire all your stunning high-end lights. The Hankos and super-custom steel-flame clips blow my mind!


----------



## magellan

easilyled said:


> Thank you jclubbn5. I certainly admire all your stunning high-end lights. The Hankos and super-custom steel-flame clips blow my mind!



They really are. Truly an amazing high collection.


----------



## stone239

S1 Baton


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice! How do you like it? I love mine!

:welcome:


----------



## stone239

Thanks. I love the patina. The picture doesn't do it justice. Unfortunately for me it spends time in my daughters pocket more than mine.


----------



## kaichu dento

stone239 said:


> Thanks. I love the patina. The picture doesn't do it justice. Unfortunately for me it spends time in my daughters pocket more than mine.


Timing is right for ordering another...


----------



## stone239

kaichu dento said:


> Timing is right for ordering another...



Can't have too many, right? But I'm saving up for a Haiku. Gotta move some other lights first.


----------



## kaichu dento

stone239 said:


> Can't have too many, right? But I'm saving up for a Haiku. Gotta move some other lights first.


Sometimes you have to wait, but at least you can rest easy that your daughter has a nice light.


----------



## sandalian

noboneshotdog said:


> Ummmmmm.... Nice pic. Looks like someone is roasting thier own coffee.



LOL. This is the best I can get using frying pan :laughing:

---

Copper Mini Mark II with copper bead


----------



## cetkin

phosphor22 said:


> Say cclin - Fine collection.
> that looks like a glow boot on the Cu tool - would you might sharing where you found it? thanks!
> Have tried and read about several ways to achieve a forced patina on copper; what's your preferred method?



_Where did you get the Manker E21 special copper edition? Ever consider selling it?_


----------



## write2dgray

Here's a new Maratac combo, the new tail switch is very nice and this head/driver can safely handle lithium-ion cells .


----------



## magellan

What’s the tail switch from?


----------



## write2dgray

Titanium Maratac Extreme AAAx2


----------



## magellan

write2dgray said:


> Titanium Maratac Extreme AAAx2



Thanks! For some reason I couldn’t find it on the website, although I noticed the Rev. 5 copper AA is now out—I plan to order that one too.


----------



## HughJorgan

write2dgray said:


> Here's a new Maratac combo, the new tail switch is very nice and this head/driver can safely handle lithium-ion cells .



I just got one of those, liking it better than expected.

How do you know it can handle LiOn 3.7V? Specs on the site do not say that.


----------



## magellan

I’m sure I’ll like it. I ordered three, two for me (one a user and the other a shelf queen), and one a gift for a friend who’s recently gotten into flashlights.


----------



## HughJorgan

I remember browsing this thread in the past and it was chock-full of copper patina goodness.

Now it's like 95% broken photobucket links.

Please, people, please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting and restore this thread to its former patinaed glory...


----------



## magellan

HughJorgan said:


> I remember browsing this thread in the past and it was chock-full of copper patina goodness.
> 
> Now it's like 95% broken photobucket links.
> 
> Please, people, please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting and restore this thread to its former patinaed glory...



Here’s my TnC copper and brass collection with a now working link.

http://imgbox.com/XZ7QW35P

From left to right:

PR-AR one of five CR123A
Ultra Lux CR123A
Dragon mokume gane 10440
Micro Lux Turbo 10440
Micro Lux 10280
Extreme Micro Turbo CR2 brass
Extreme Micro Turbo CR2 electroless nickel
Nano Lux 10280
Extreme Micro CR2

I’ll be reposting several more links to fix the non-working ones that were on Photobucket.


----------



## magellan

A repost of a photo showing a few of my brass lights:

https://imgbox.com/4RLac5mv


----------



## magellan

The link showing my copper Sinners (along with a flamed Ti and regular Ti model), and some miscellaneous copper lights now works. 

http://imgbox.com/MeHNy3K9

http://imgbox.com/MV5h4u2l


----------



## magellan

A repost of a couple of more photos, showing my copper duplicate lights, and miscellaneous copper lights with some of my battery holders in the background.

https://imgbox.com/YGItetNf

https://imgbox.com/kdSY3MgL


----------



## mcbrat

My current copper lights...


----------



## magellan

Nice. What’s the little guy?


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> Nice. What’s the little guy?


Maratac 14250. Limited run of 888, sold out.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Copper & Brass Goodness:
https://imgur.com/a/LizVq


----------



## magellan

eraursls1984 said:


> Maratac 14250. Limited run of 888, sold out.


----------



## dhunley1

HughJorgan said:


> I remember browsing this thread in the past and it was chock-full of copper patina goodness.
> 
> Now it's like 95% broken photobucket links.
> 
> Please, people, please update your account to enable 3rd party hosting and restore this thread to its former patinaed glory...



Photobucket charges for 3rd party hosting now. Instead of paying them, I just created a flicker account.


----------



## HughJorgan

dhunley1 said:


> Photobucket charges for 3rd party hosting now. Instead of paying them, I just created a flicker account.



You're right, after posting that I dug deeper and saw they wanted to charge a ridiculous amount for it. Don't know how they expect that to succeed with all the free alternatives still out there.

I've used imgur elsewhere; it's pretty easy and friendly. You can set your album to private if you only want to use it for 3rd party hosting.


----------



## mcbrat

just finished the mule head a couple days ago....


----------



## HaileStorm

My first copper light just came in today!

My new Lumintop Tool Cu w/ Nichia 219 now in edc rotation [emoji4]


----------



## weklund




----------



## HughJorgan

weklund said:


>



Nice - I bought one of those R50 coppers, too, but was notified a few days later that they didn't have the stock to fulfill my order... :sigh:


----------



## Toohotruk

Love the patina!


----------



## JLMO

Here are my current copper pieces. Love seeing other collections!


----------



## Father Azmodius

mcbrat said:


> just finished the mule head a couple days ago....



Nice, clean, simple head. Planning on working with Cu more in the future?


----------



## mcbrat

Father Azmodius said:


> Nice, clean, simple head. Planning on working with Cu more in the future?


Yes, trying to get through some of the stock I have on hand of other metals first...


----------



## MMD

Its a work in progress but the body is done. The tail is ready for threading and up next is the head. At least for now there is Lego!


----------



## mcbrat

Nice....


----------



## Coppet

I love copper, a friend at the BLF once said that I have a copper fetish:duh2: But I think you can never have enough copper:thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

Awesome. And very shiny and well polished!


----------



## Coppet

Did I miss anything, is copper out now? Anyway, here is an update of my small collection


----------



## magellan

Great flashlight lineup! Also luv the copper Victorinox.


----------



## Coppet

Me too, the Copper Vic is my daily companion.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcbrat

Current copper collection


----------



## mcbrat

here's the only copper lights I've made so far. The copper 18350 in this pic has been put up for sale by the current owner (not me) on the Flashlight Fanatics FB page...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-has-arrived&p=5205366&viewfull=1#post5205366


----------



## magellan

Still impressive despite all that you’ve sold, especially that one of a kind kind Mac.

BTW, what battery does that take?


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Still impressive despite all that you’ve sold, especially that one of a kind kind Mac.
> 
> BTW, what battery does that take?



the 3 Mac's in the pic are all 18350, the standing peaks are AAA/10440, the keychain Peak is 10180.

Maratacs are CR123 (stock rev3) and 16340 (modified REv2)


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

It was pretty cool owning that Mac copper Knurly briefly. ;-)


----------



## Eric242

Yesteerdday I tried forced patina on my BOSS 70 copper. At first I wasn´t quite sure I´d like what it is going to become but after a while I really love it!


----------



## magellan

That is [email protected]@L!!! It looks like rusted wrought iron now. ;-)


----------



## Weld Inspector

magellan said:


> Great flashlight lineup! Also luv the copper Victorinox.



Those are the swiss bianco copper scales for use with most of the 91 mm victorinox 

I have one for my edc and so does my gf


----------



## magellan

Weld Inspector said:


> Those are the swiss bianco copper scales for use with most of the 91 mm victorinox
> 
> I have one for my edc and so does my gf



Nice. I have the hammered silver on my little Victorinox Classic but would luv a copper too. I also have a very pretty golden pearl handled one, but it’s too nice to carry.


----------



## Eric242

Now the copper 35 turned pirate too.......


----------



## JimAShaw

This is the only copper that I own. 

Manaker Timeback Vn


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JimAShaw said:


> This is the only copper that I own.
> 
> Manaker Timeback Vn



Only copper you own, nevertheless that is a beauty! 

~ Chance


----------



## Vemice




----------



## Steeldog

Oslon Lumintop Toolvn


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ Chance


----------



## JimAShaw

I knoticed this on eBay...

Used Hanko Machine Works Copper Twist Flashlight Torch Steel Flame $1,199.00

Does this cooper flashlight actually cost this much or someone hoping to get lucky?


----------



## Thud1023

Cost no, but they regularly sale for that based on demand and difficulty of attaining one..


----------



## eraursls1984

The cost direct from the maker is $800. Two are released each week, and a handful a 2 or 3 shows a year. Secondary price is $1200+ depending on the pattern.


----------



## JimAShaw

Thud1023 said:


> Cost no, but they regularly sale for that based on demand and difficulty of attaining one..





eraursls1984 said:


> The cost direct from the maker is $800. Two are released each week, and a handful a 2 or 3 shows a year. Secondary price is $1200+ depending on the pattern.




That is amazing. I had no idea a flashlight could demand that kind of price and I thought the $275 that I spend for my most expensive light was a little over the top.

Boy, do I have a lot to learn.
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Five posts, let's at least present the light being discussed. 

~ Chance


----------



## Toohotruk

Definitely one sweet light! oo:


----------



## JimAShaw

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Five posts, let's at least present the light being discussed.
> 
> ~ Chance





I tried to but could not figure out how to post the picture.

Thanks


.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

JimAShaw said:


> I tried to but could not figure out how to post the picture.
> 
> Thanks



Depending on one's learning curve, it can take a while to figure out. Trust me, if I can do it, you can.  

Also, you've found the best place to educate yourself concerning all things that produce illumination. I've been a member for pert near nine years and am still learning how little I know. 

You're welcome. 

~ Chance


----------



## eraursls1984

JimAShaw said:


> That is amazing. I had no idea a flashlight could demand that kind of price and I thought the $275 that I spend for my most expensive light was a little over the top.
> 
> Boy, do I have a lot to learn.
> .


Some of the "standard" exotics I've seen sell on the secondary for $5000-6000. Some of the exotics with inlays that have been auctioned off for a good cause have went from $8000 to over $15000. 

Look into the Cool Fall Spy lights. The 007 runs from around $1300-2300 (I think), and the Tri-V was $4300 fully loaded last I checked (I heard it increased). Those are Ti, not exotics. The Tri-V is at the top of my list.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ~ Chance



What? Where? When? Why wasn’t I notified? Are these so old I missed them or so new I have yet to hear about them?


----------



## Toohotruk

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> What? Where? When? Why wasn’t I notified? Are these so old I missed them or so new I have yet to hear about them?


They're old...They came out like 9 years ago, never to be made again. 

http://www.4sevens.com/article_info.php?articles_id=70

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?450976-4Sevens-Titanium-Quark-Collector-Set


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> What? Where? When? Why wasn’t I notified? Are these so old I missed them or so new I have yet to hear about them?



 It's been eleven days and no one's called me out on this!?? You guys are slipping.  I was wearing a red shirt which gave the Quarks a very nice copper [email protected]@King appearance. :nana: 

~ Chance


----------



## mcbrat

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's been eleven days and no one's called me out on this!?? You guys are slipping.  I was wearing a red shirt which gave the Quarks a very nice copper [email protected]@King appearance. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



I see it now! good one!


----------



## mcbrat

My latest Model I call the Deuce.

The brass was my first attempt at fluting.

The copper one is in my sale thread now.

The C145 Copper is definitley better to work with that the High Copper CuFe I did one light out of.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The fluting is really nice. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Toohotruk said:


> They're old...They came out like 9 years ago, never to be made again.
> 
> http://www.4sevens.com/article_info.php?articles_id=70
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?450976-4Sevens-Titanium-Quark-Collector-Set



I thought they were pure copper Quarks-now that I see how this was accomplished and that these were just Titanium I concede that Chance is the true FourSevens Master...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> *I thought they were pure copper Quarks*-now that I see how this was accomplished and that these were just Titanium I concede that Chance is the true FourSevens Master...



Sorry, buddy. I never thought my joke would end up being a cruel hoax.  ... true Foursevens Master. That's an undeserved honor, for sure. 

Bygones? 

~ Chance


----------



## SCRRCS

newest addition of copper


----------



## Toohotruk

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's been eleven days and no one's called me out on this!?? You guys are slipping.  I was wearing a red shirt which gave the Quarks a very nice copper [email protected]@King appearance. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance


I knew pretty quick what they were...I just figured you posted them by mistake, then I forgot about it after my last post about when they were made, lol.


----------



## fyrstormer

I can see images hosted on Imgur.com. I can't see images hosted on other sites.


----------



## magellan

Beautiful pair of lights.


----------



## wimmer21




----------



## ven

Beautiful steve, really REALLY like that a lot


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks Mark. My first Mac's Custom and I'm loving it!


----------



## id30209

wimmer21 said:


>



WOOOW!!!
Definetly need one!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Thanks Mark. My first Mac's Custom and I'm loving it!



Will you allow it to patina or keep it polished? 

~ Chance


----------



## mcbrat

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Will you allow it to patina or keep it polished?
> 
> ~ Chance



it was patina'd  Steve is like me. The only was the patina stays on copper is if it sits on a shelf. any use, and it rubs right off.....


----------



## wimmer21

Yep Mickey's right. This Mac came with a gorgeous patina and I rubbed it off in a matter of hours.. I'm enjoying it too much to put it down. Doesn't really show in above pic, but it still has a nice patina between the groves.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I had the same reaction when the BOSS arrived; couldn't put it down. I know people thought I was mental. :duh2: 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Haha I fully understand Chance. my family thinks it's a little strange that I'm almost always fiddling with a light.


----------



## mcbrat

wimmer21 said:


> Haha I fully understand Chance. my family thinks it's a little strange that I'm almost always fiddling with a light.


Same here...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Haha I fully understand Chance. my family thinks it's a little strange that I'm almost always fiddling with a light.





mcbrat said:


> Same here...



Till the power goes out. Then who they gunna call? Damn right! The flashaholic. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

wimmer21 said:


> Thanks Mark. My first Mac's Custom and I'm loving it!



Congrats on your first one. You really started at the top. ;-)


----------



## fyrstormer

Recent additions:






Bonus pic of one of them before giving it a baking-soda-and-salt treatment to accelerate the patina:


----------



## Vemice




----------



## Coppet




----------



## Weld Inspector

Nice maratac I love mine


----------



## Dowork123

great thread! I have loved copper ever since I saw my first copper roof with a beautiful patina.


----------



## Weld Inspector

mcbrat said:


> Same here...



I have stopped trying to explain to people my fascination with copper and lights, the rest of the world dosent really understand what it means to have really nice things in ur edc. 

So many of the people ive worked with over the years are the timex and blown out nylon wallet types that sincerely cant wrap thier head around quality torches or the loius vuitton in my pocket


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I couldn’t agree more with you both. I love Titanium, Brass and Copper for different reasons but find it easier to just say “it’s like Ford/Chevy, Toyota/ Nissan, Apple/Android kind of thing...


----------



## SNES

Current lineup of users


----------



## MMD

MMD said:


> Its a work in progress but the body is done. The tail is ready for threading and up next is the head. At least for now there is Lego!


----------



## ven

:wow:


----------



## Toohotruk

Very nice! oo:


----------



## MMD

Brass bezel

and next I need the electronics


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't know why some of your pictures are upside down, but they're driving me nuts.  











~ Chance


----------



## MMD

Thank you, it was driving me nuts...


----------



## trailhunter

Copper Olight R50 Seeker


----------



## Coppet

Maratac CR123 by CRX and Jetbeam Jet-II Pro copper


----------



## muellihenry




----------



## trailhunter

Is the copper r50 the largest copper flashlight ever made?


----------



## trailhunter

Coppet said:


> Did I miss anything, is copper out now? Anyway, here is an update of my small collection


Ok wow, where can I get a large copper light like the one on the far left?


----------



## Coppet

Here
https://de.banggood.com/Astrolux-SC...shlight-14500-p-1037834.html?cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## trailhunter

Coppet said:


> Here
> https://de.banggood.com/Astrolux-SC...shlight-14500-p-1037834.html?cur_warehouse=CN


Is it a solid copper mass or tin foil copper? Like the r50, it has some serious weight to it.


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> Ok wow, where can I get a large copper light like the one on the far left?



Have you looked into custom hosts like TnC or Texas Lumens ?


----------



## Coppet

The Astrolux SC is made of solid copper and very heavy for its size, I like this Astrolux very much!


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


> Have you looked into custom hosts like TnC or Texas Lumens ?


Thanks for this, those Texas p60 hosts are incredible, think I'll pick one up


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> Thanks for this, those Texas p60 hosts are incredible, think I'll pick one up



Sure, congrats


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


> Sure, congrats


Just ordered a P-60 CU-X3 from Dan.


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> Just ordered a P-60 CU-X3 from Dan.


Maybe post a photo here later ?


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


> Have you looked into custom hosts like TnC or Texas Lumens ?


How do I reach out to tnc? I really like one of his light but want to see if he can customize it.


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> How do I reach out to tnc? I really like one of his light but want to see if he can customize it.



They are here on CPF, but lately have not been as active as in the past.


----------



## trailhunter

archimedes said:


> They are here on CPF, but lately have not been as active as in the past.


Ok thx ordered a ss and copper Ultra-Lux 26650 SST-90, hopefully he's still building


----------



## Father Azmodius

Chris at TNC is great, does custom work upon request, and is still in the business as far as I know.


----------



## trailhunter

Father Azmodius said:


> Chris at TNC is great, does custom work upon request, and is still in the business as far as I know.


Thanks, I ended up working with Bob, he's a good dude, I got a call from him yesterday morning. I didn't realize I bought a bead blasted copper dragon but now I'm kind of intrigued and excited to be an owner.


----------



## trailhunter

Thanks @archimedes, here's my copper bead blasted dragon paired with the SS dragon. Working with chris for a v3 triple nichia 219b dragon with copper/brass mix


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> Thanks @archimedes, here's my copper bead blasted dragon paired with the SS dragon. Working with chris for a v3 triple nichia 219b dragon with copper/brass mix ....



Always glad to help 

Beautiful, thanks for posting up the photos !


----------



## trailhunter

Unboxing 5 minutes ago (just came in) thanks again archimedes. Sent my dragons in to upgrade the sst90 to xhp70.2 as well as polishing the bead blasted copper














Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## archimedes

trailhunter said:


> Unboxing 5 minutes ago (just came in) thanks again archimedes....



Wow, very impressive !

Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! oo:


----------



## luipermom

Three details of my first copper flashlight (Nitecore iE3-Cu EOS) minutes before getting out of the box. I think it's wonderful!


----------



## JimAShaw

luipermom said:


> Three details of my first copper flashlight (Nitecore iE3-Cu EOS) minutes before getting out of the box. I think it's wonderful!




Beautiful light AND photos

Are you a photographer? If not, how does one get such fantastic shots? When I take a photo of my lights, they come out cr-py and not worth posting

Great shots

Or were they taken off the internet?


----------



## weklund




----------



## trailhunter

Dragon v2 and v1





Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## luipermom

JimAShaw said:


> Beautiful light AND photos
> 
> Are you a photographer? If not, how does one get such fantastic shots? When I take a photo of my lights, they come out cr-py and not worth posting
> 
> Great shots
> 
> Or were they taken off the internet?



I like photograpy very much. The pics of my flashlights are taken with a macro lens and a Nikon D300. But the most important factor when you take a photo is the light. If you have good lighting you have the 90% of the work done. The other 10% is perfect focus and good perspective. That's all.

Thanks for comment!


----------



## Nicodimas

I need to definitely find some copper olights, they look sweet. Do they get warmer though?


----------



## kaichu dento

Nicodimas said:


> I need to definitely find some copper olights, they look sweet. Do they get warmer though?


Warmer in color? In the hand?


----------



## laxref

Bronze Lum Tec B18 Combat and a copper Olight i5T EOS aging nicely..


----------



## pilo7448

Mangkhut by Dome Julladilok





Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## parang




----------



## Donis




----------



## BushcrafterAU

Here's a few pics of my Olight Warrior Mini in Copper. I really like this light.


----------



## BushcrafterAU

parang said:


> View attachment 18213


That patina is gorgeous! Is it forced? If so how did you do it?


----------



## pilo7448

Messing around with patinas


----------

